# IND vs BAN: Quarter Final World Cup 2015



## AsianLion

*ICC Cricket World Cup 2015: India vs Bangladesh Quarter Final – Match Preview*

Bangladesh are ranked ninth, a whole seven places below defending champions India, but Sunil Gavaskar cautioned Mahendra Singh Dhoni's men against taking the Tigers lightly in their World Cup quarter-finals at the Melbourne Cricket Ground on March 19.

*Full Preview:*

At the 2015 World Cup, we have an all-Asia quarter-final game after last Group stage match between Pakistan and Ireland where Pakistan cemented its place in Quarter Finals. As India face Bangladesh at the picturesque Melbourne cricket Ground (MCG) on March 19th, Thursday. *This will be the third time the two sides face each other at the World Cup with both teams winning 1 against the other.* The first match was at the 2007 World Cup when Bangladesh pulled off an upset, while India recorded a massive victory in 2011 courtesy of centuries by Virender Sehwag and Virat Kohli.

*Form Guide*

*India*

They started the World Cup with a lot of question marks hovering above them, most notably – Whether they would be able to repeat the 2011 feat and defend the world title following a horrendous winless tour Down Under. The fixtures they had at the beginning were possibly the toughest, but they sailed through those two games against Pakistan and South Africa with flying colours.

India has remained unbeaten thus far in the tournament. However, they were taken to the wire by West Indies and Zimbabwe, but came out unscathed and topped the pool. Their bowling, which is generally the scourge of the Indian team, has been spectacular while they were fielding at a very high standard.

India have managed to bowl out each of their opposition, having taken 60 wickets in 6 games with Mohammad Shami as high as No. 2 in the list of the highest wicket takers at the World Cup. Even though they leaked runs against Zimbabwe towards the end, the pleasing aspect was that they were picking wickets at regular intervals. They have never let a partnership grow, which has been the key to their success at the tournament so far.

Batting has always been India’s strong suit and the men with the willow haven’t disappointed. They registered their highest chase in World Cup history when they chased down Zimbabwe’s total of 287. The only concern for MS Dhoni would be the form of Rohit Sharma and Ravindra Jadeja, who haven’t come good thus far with the latter largely untested.

*Bangladesh*

At the start of the campaign, injury concerns over Tamim Iqbal threatened to throw their World Cup preparations haywire, but things have settled down very well for the Bangladeshis. The strength behind this team has been in the collective effort they have put in at the tournament without relying on a single player, like past Bangla teams.

In what were supposed to be alien conditions for the Tigers, they have adapted and excelled in every game apart from their match against Sri Lanka. Even in the loss against hosts New Zealand, they came very close to snatching a victory while their victory against England could be considered better than their win over India nearly 8 years ago as this took them to the knockout stages for the first time in the country’s history.

Mashrafe Mortaza's experience, Taskin Ahmed’s swing and Rubel Hossain's pace have done this team a world of good and so has the experienced Shakib Al Hasan's spin. They have been pretty impressive in their fielding as well. You have to give it to Rubel for that heartwarming performance against the Poms that pulled them into the quarters.

They have found a new batting hero in Mahmudullah, who has scored 344 runs in the group stages with back to back centuries against England and New Zealand. Tamim Iqbal, Shakib and Mushfiqur Rahim were expected to do well with the bat and stack up the runs on the board. Despit Tamim’s erratic form, Shakib and Rahim have provided substantial support to make for the lack of runs at the top of the batting order. Once Tamim, Nasir Hossain come back to form they will certainly be a side to reckon with.

*Team News:*

Mushfiqur Rahim and Mohammad Ashraful of Bangladesh celebrate after beating India at the 2007 World Cup
The result in the 2007 World Cup will certainly play on the minds of both teams. But Bangladesh have to make sure that they do the basics rightly and grab all the half chances that come their way. India, though, should continue what they have been doing until now in the tournament.

Mashrafe was rested in order to avoid the ban, if they had been penalised for another slow over rate against Kiwis which was well thought out. Both the teams will be at their full strengths to fight it out in the knock out stage. While it will be a historical event in sports for Bangladesh if they make it to semis, it's a matter of pride for the Men in Blue to avoid a repeat of 2007.

*Key players:*

*India – *Shikhar Dhawan, Virat Kohli and Suresh Raina will be key with the bat while Rohit Sharma can be his imperious self by firing against the men in green. Mohammad Shami and Umesh Yadav will need to keep the pressure on Bangladesh with the new ball alongside Mohit Sharma and Ravichandran Ashwin.

_*Bangladesh – *_Mahmudullah, Shakib and Tamim hold the key for the Tigers – the longer these batsmen bat the better it is for them. Opening bowling will be key to contain the men in blue and stop the run riot. Building partnerships while batting is as important as breaking the partnership while bowling. Mashrafe, Taskin and Shakib will have their task cut out.

*Probable playing XIs*

*India – *Shikar Dhawan, Rohit Sharma, Virat Kohli, Ajinkya Rahane, Suresh Raina, MS Dhoni, Ravindra Jadeja, Ravichandran Ashwin, Mohit Sharma, Umesh Yadav, Mohammad Shami.

*Bangladesh – *Tamim Iqbal, Imrul Kayes, Soumya Sarkar, Mahmudullah, Shakib Al Hasan, Mushfiqur Rahim, Sabbir Rehman, Nasir Hossain, Mashrafe Mortaza, Rubel Hossain, Taskin Ahmed.

*Venue:*
The venue has hosted the ‘92 cup finals and once again will be hosting the final come 29th March. The crowd will play a huge part at the venue as the South African contingent was outnumbered when India played them in the group stages and it is expected the supporters for the two-time World Cup winners will be more than the supporters for Bangladesh.

The pitch will be conducive for fast bowlers with a bit of juice early on in the innings. Historically the average score has been around 260 while batting first and with this being a knock out game, a score of around 280 to 300 should be considered a winning total for the team batting first.

_ Originally published on Sportskeeda.com here_

Bangladesh qualified for the last-eight after shocking England and came close to stunning New Zealand in Hamilton. The World Cup co-hosts, however, held their nerves to clinch a three-wicket thriller after they were tested in both batting and bowling for the first time in the tournament: "Every team has some weakness but after the match vs Bangladesh, some of New Zealand's weaknesses were shown more prominently. India's quarter-final against Bangladesh won't be easy and they will do very, very well to not take the Tigers lightly," Gavaskar told NDTV in Auckland, where the Men in Blue take on Zimbabwe in their last Pool B game on Saturday.

Bangladesh have in the past beaten India in two big matches - the 2007 World Cup defeat ended up in elimination from the World Cup in the West Indies while the 2012 Asia Cup loss resulted in an unceremonious exit as well. "(On Friday), Bangladesh could have surprised New Zealand if they had five regular bowlers. Of course, there are no ifs and buts in cricket, but India wouldn't take Bangladesh lightly. During the knockout stages, luck of the day can make all the difference," Gavaskar said. (Mahmudullah Key for Bangladesh in Quarters: Shakib)

India have been in great form in the World Cup so far, having won all their five matches. They got the better of South Africa at the MCG, where Indian supporters far outnumbered the Proteas. However, Bangladeshi fans are just as eager and keen to see their team upset the more powerful sub-continental neighbours when they lock horns on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Will be supporting Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A$HU

Horus said:


> Will be supporting Bangladesh


No doubts there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ryuzaki

this cracks me up everytime

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Force-India

Won't be surprised if Bhuvi replace Jadeja.


----------



## Saiful Islam

I'm not gonna watch the match. We are gonna get thrashed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

Force-India said:


> Won't be surprised if Bhuvi replace Jadeja.


Hope not.I somehow got tickets to the game and dont want to see a 120 kmph trundler.Even Bongbros have 140 kph bowlers now.
Jadeja is in the team for his batting too


----------



## Musafir117

Wanna see a thrill game with full of suspense Horror with touch of SF in it, love stories from audience and director cut un rated from pavilion
Kuch reh tou nahi geya?


----------



## Force-India

Ryuzaki said:


> Hope not.I somehow got tickets to the game and dont want to see a 120 kmph trundler.Even Bongbros have 140 kph bowlers now.
> Jadeja is in the team for his batting too



Anyone replacing Jadeja is plus for India


----------



## Ryuzaki

Force-India said:


> Anyone replacing Jadeja is plus for India


His fielding is superb,bowling is decent enough,and he is needed for slogging in end overs,remember this?
Though batting form is poor atm,WC team is already selected,kuch nai kar sakte.


----------



## Screambowl

awein khan mein khan


----------



## bongbang

Ryuzaki said:


> this cracks me up everytime


----------



## Rahil khan

India's gonna win that match easily. Let's see how Bengal tigers fight in the game though.


----------



## fallstuff

I think India will win. They are batting is still great, their bowling and fielding improved remarkably.


----------



## Android

I had a dream last night about India loosing this match by 2 Runs


----------



## drunken-monke

One thing for sure, Bangla tigers were their best till date and in last three four years they have been performing remarkably well.. And its good for cricket... Bangladesh will not be called Minos from now onward.. They are are biggggggg threat to other big teams.. And i want to confess, many Indians (in our office as well) we supported Bangla tigers against Englishmen.. Lets hope we have a great game and both teams perform excellently.. In the end I want India to win..

Meanwhile, I want Pakistan to beat Australia so that we can have all Asia Semi-final (There would be again another Mauka Mauka adv.). Remember Australia Pakistan QF is on Friday and Pakistan does not loose on Friday...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## I.R.A

Bangladesh did well against Kiwis by the way, hope to see a good match.

If Bangladesh can destroy Indian Batting specially MS calmness then may be they stand a chance


----------



## utraash

Horus said:


> Will be supporting Bangladesh


Very obvious.... Btw we will be supporting Pakistan in Qf matches ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

utraash said:


> Very obvious.... Btw we will be supporting Pakistan in Qf matches ....


So that Mauka Mauka can be again chanted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oFFbEAT

India should have lost to Ireland...


----------



## Gessler

Would be an interesting match...but no doubt India will win and go through to Semis.

Good luck to both teams, better luck to India!


----------



## Ragnar

Bangla national anthem sounds very malaun.. I recommend O Sanam by Lucky Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeathInvader

Ragnar said:


> Bangla national anthem sounds very malaun.. I recommend O Sanam by Lucky Ali.



I was listening to O Sanam when i read this comment !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalid Newazi

Someone needs to replace Imrul Kayes and Tamim in the line-up.



Android said:


> I had a dream last night about India loosing this match by 2 Runs


You spelt vision wrong.


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

Let see what happen ? this gonna be a epic contest


----------



## HttpError

India won by 10 wickets and 40 overs remaining.


----------



## simplestguy

Will be supporting India


----------



## jaiind

bangladesh has nothing to loose in this match...


----------



## Spring Onion

DHOTIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssss


----------



## Chronos

Spring Onion said:


> DHOTIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssss



are actually playing well.



HttpError said:


> India won by 10 wickets and 40 overs remaining.



this will be a close contest.


----------



## Nine Inch Nails

Hope it's a good match.

But India shouldn't take it lightly.

Three more matches for dhoni to become immortal in India.

Like the first post. Excellent analysis.



Spring Onion said:


> DHOTIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssss




Have RIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEDDDD SALWAAAAAAAAAAAARSSSSSS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

BD has a better chance if it were a low scoring match. If it goes beyond 300 for either the team in the first innings, India going to win.


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=789595911136474

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Chronos said:


> are actually playing well.
> .



which one the Bharoti ones or the BD ones?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Spring Onion said:


> which one the Bharoti ones or the BD ones?


Both...


----------



## Jazzbot

oFFbEAT said:


> India should have lost to Ireland...




That would have done nothing to Pakistan, in fact, WI would be resting back at home by now with Ireland into QF at fourth place from group.


----------



## Ryuzaki

simplestguy said:


> Will be supporting India


je baat


----------



## Musafir117

Just don't take BD easy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor




----------



## ni8mare

KURUMAYA said:


> Just don't take BD easy!


think of aus vs pak match ............


----------



## Musafir117

ni8mare said:


> think of aus vs pak match ............


We are not riding high with the winds yes we:wink: but you guys riding very high an up set shock you a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

KURUMAYA said:


> We are not riding high with the winds yes we:wink: but you guys riding very high an up set shock you a lot.


is indian team is riding high ...........? no............we have a chill captain

actually its you guys and BDians are riding high after winning some matches .......so carry on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Jazzbot said:


> That would have done nothing to Pakistan, in fact, WI would be resting back at home by now with Ireland into QF at fourth place from group.



Good luck to Pakistan in your QF.

The way team has bounced back after so much negativity is inspiring.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hurter

Saiful Islam said:


> I'm not gonna watch the match. We are gonna get thrashed



Be an optimist... Anything can happen. If Bangladesh can qualify for quarter-finals for the first time then they can also beat India. Cricket is all about unpredictability.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

....pata nahi ...India has habbit of falling down hard






When they fall this man will be picking up the pieces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

Junaid B said:


> Be an optimist... Anything can happen. If Bangladesh can qualify for quarter-finals for the first time then they can also beat India. Cricket is all about unpredictability.



Being an optimist is me but nah man...Not in this situation.


----------



## Kaniska

utraash said:


> Very obvious.... Btw we will be supporting Pakistan in Qf matches ....



Me too...i will be there for Pakistan against Aussies match...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

ni8mare said:


> is indian team is riding high ...........? no............we have a chill captain
> 
> actually its you guys and BDians are riding high after winning some matches .......so carry on


I'm not about normal public not indian team.


----------



## ni8mare

KURUMAYA said:


> I'm not about normal public not indian team.


what ? didnt get you


----------



## Nine Inch Nails

KURUMAYA said:


> I'm not about normal public not indian team.





U mean Indians on PDF ?

What do you expect ? Plus, dhoni doesn't listen to us.

We are glad our team has improved the game.

Let's take the cup back home.

It's quite simple actually.  



ni8mare said:


> what ? didnt get you




He is talking about us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

jaiind said:


> bangladesh has nothing to loose in this match...


They are in QF so if they win they will be in SF so they have same thing to loose what India has.....it will be much bigger mental pressure game for BD since they never been to this level

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

ni8mare said:


> what ? didnt get you


Sorry 
I was talking about normal Indians/public they are flying very high with dreams and matches like QF doesn't have another chance, anything could happen in cricket that's what my experience. Indian team surely very strong with great performance but as we watch the game SL vs SA, Lankans fall down like wall of sand.


----------



## Musafir117

Nine Inch Nails said:


> U mean Indians on PDF ?
> 
> What do you expect ? Plus, dhoni doesn't listen to us.
> 
> We are glad our team has improved the game.
> 
> Let's take the cup back home.
> 
> It's quite simple actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is talking about us.


Sorry 
Even I didn't get what I type before I was in a hurry and type something didn't check it and push REPLY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor




----------



## Great Sachin

monitor said:


>


Good Luck...you need it


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I will support bengali girls tomorrow 

Bangla ki jai hoo aur bungla team india ko kangla kar dey


----------



## Kinetic

@Luffy 500 

Pagans vs Tall Fair Turk-arabic bangladeshis.  


BTW best of luck BD.



KURUMAYA said:


> Just don't take BD easy!




Well said. India should be cautious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

What time the game start? India or Pakistan time


----------



## salman77

KURUMAYA said:


> What time the game start? India or Pakistan time



8:30 AM Pakistan time.


----------



## Musafir117

salman77 said:


> 8:30 AM Pakistan time.


Thanks


----------



## Meengla

Great Sachin said:


> They are in QF so if they win they will be in SF so they have same thing to loose what India has.....it will be much bigger mental pressure game for BD since they never been to this level



I beg to differ.
BD has already sort of 'won' something by making to the Quarter Finals, being a 'Minnow'. India, on the other hand, is performing really well lately, is the defending Champion, and to lose to a 'Minnow' would not go down well in India: Expect a lot of heat on the India team should India lose tomorrow. And BD can now surprise any team on its good day (though they tend to be far, far fewer than Pakistani team's good days).

PS. Surprised to see some PDF Indians supporting Pakistan. Found plenty online who wanted India to intentionally lose to Ireland--just to spite Pakistan. Not that it would matter--eventually.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Aj Bharat ki ijjat na ittar jai .....

Asman main kale badal nazar a rahai hain


----------



## WAR-rior

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Aj Bharat ki ijjat na ittar jai .....
> 
> Asman main kale badal nazar a rahai hain


Hamari chhod. Australia kya karega tumhara wo soch. We all know what happen to Pakistan against Australia in Australia.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Determination in eyes of Bangali fans ,....INDIA'S time Khutum!!!

His stare will melt away Kohili into butter

Bowlers need to learn INTENSITY eyes from this man !!! and 50% game is already won

Imagine if he was the new ball , bowler for Bangladesh GAME over

I don't know I have this phunny feeling there will be a BIG COLLAPSE today !!!


----------



## Soumitra

*Unable to decide whom to support in Q-Finals, new Bangladeshi immigrant prays for a tie*
Published on March 18, 2015by Pagla Ghoda

*Kolkata:* Najeeb Khan who has recently started working as expatriate laborer at a construction site near Salt Lake city in Kolkata is living in a state of grave confusion. He is torn on which team to support for the upcoming India vs Bangladesh world cup quarter final match on Wednesday, and this internal tussle is giving him sleepless nights.

His confusion stems from the fact that he was a Bangaldeshi citizen 1 week back but is an Indian citizen now and hence he is clueless on his patriotic stance. Unfortunately he is not alone. He is one of the hundreds of illegal Bangladeshi immigrants who are facing the same intense internal conflict just because they are passionate cricket supporters and their homeland has been switched overnight.

Najeeb and hundreds like him were Bangladeshi citizens till one week back and being avid cricket fans they were supporting each and every win of Bangaldeshi cricket team with extreme passion and fervor. But last week when they were immigrated to India and were provided with an Indian passport, Ration card and Voter id card within 2 days of their arrival, many of them suffered a serious case of identity crises. Many of them were reportedly shocked at the speed at which their nationality was changed and were unable to come to terms with their own selves.

Talking to our reporter over phone, Najeeb opened his heart and voiced the deep psychological issues he and many of his fellow immigrants are facing:




Confusion writ large on their body languages.

_FN Reporter: Hi Najeeb_

Najeeb: Salaam saab. Saab do I have to talk in English? I know only little English.

_FN Reporter: Don’t worry, we will translate everything, be comfortable._

Najeeb: Ok sir.

_FN Reporter: Najeeb we know it’s hard for you, but our readers want to know what you are going through?_

Najeeb: We were not prepared for all this _saab,_ it is as simple as that. I was a simple construction worker in Dhaka, who had no job. But one day my whole world changed, my nation changed. Last week, before we were brought to India, we were told it would take good amount of time for “them” to get our papers ready. But I was shocked at the speed at which my nationality was changed after we arrived. Within two days we got our whole new nationality-kit. It’s good that nation-changing facilities are so fast here and this country cares for skilled resources such as us, but certain things are close to our heart and are difficult for us to forget.”

_Reporter: What are those things?_

Najeeb: Cricket, it’s the toughest one. I am torn between whom to support now? India or Bangladesh? I mean I respect Dhoni sir a lot, he is a superhero, but can I just forget Mortaza bhai? Can I cheer for Kohli the same way I cheered for Shakib Al hasan? When Shami runs to bowl his first over will my heartbeat run as fast as it does when Rubel does that run? I don’t know the answer to these questions. I am very confused.

_Reporter: That’s indeed a serious matter. Now that both teams are meeting for quarter finals on Wednesday. Who are you supporting?_

Najeeb: I .. I just can’t decide. I was in Bangaldesh last week gunning for our cricket team, now I am in India. Should I start bleeding blue now, or should I still cheer for those lovely greens? It is all beyond me. I only pray to God that the match is a tie, I can’t just bear this conflict inside of me, I am getting torn apart. I may not even watch the match, but just check score on web every few seconds.

_Reporter: Najeeb one last question…._

Najeeb: If you don’t mind can we do this a little later. The thing is that I still haven’t been able to obtain a local sim card despite multiple tries at different shops so I am still on roaming and incoming is being charged.

_Reporter: So you have got a ration card, passport and voter id, but you couldn’t get a sim-card as yet? That does say something. Anyhow Najeeb it was great talking to you, hope you find the solution to your internal conflicts and come to peace with yourself._

Najeeb: Thank you saab, I do feel lighter after this conversation. Bye.

Unable to decide whom to support in Q-Finals, new Bangladeshi immigrant prays for a tie | Faking News


----------



## zip

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Determination in eyes of Bangali fans ,....INDIA'S time Khutum!!!
> 
> His stare will melt away Kohili into butter
> 
> Bowlers need to learn INTENSITY eyes from this man !!! and 50% game is already won
> 
> Imagine if he was the new ball , bowler for Bangladesh GAME over
> 
> I don't know I have this phunny feeling there will be a BIG COLLAPSE today !!!


Arre itni jaldi mazza lene aagaye janaab ..Jo bi kehna hey jaldi post kar warna mouka nahi milega ..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Aj to bas COLLAPSE ka intijar hai ......game kab suru hoga aur kub COLLAPSE begin hoga


RG Sharma 0
S Dhawan 3
V Kohli 11
AM Rahane 1
SK Raina 18
MS Dhoni*† 22

India ke liye SPECIAL wicket tiyar ki gai hai


----------



## Screambowl

feel sad about Srilanka maadraa and happy about India


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

quarterfinal will be between Genuine Aadhar card holders vs Illegal aadhar card holders...


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 204278




But one thing remember aunti billi ne aik gur sanbhal ke rakha hua tha to save her life!


----------



## Soumitra

India won the toss and to bat first


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578388116223873024


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Good luck Team Bangladesh


----------



## protest

Soumitra said:


> India won the toss and to bat first
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578388116223873024



I have 2 Bangladeshis cooks working for me at one of my restaurants. They claims they are from India-Bangla border. But I know better. But they are good guys.


----------



## zootinali

Offtopic ..but this OLX ad is nice no .. so emotional

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

Rare moment when both of national anthems being sung were written by Tagore. Al-Zakir must be doing tauba tauba!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Four!


----------



## ganesh177

Funny how Bangladesh fans dress like tiger


----------



## zootinali

Bangladeshi national anthem is so long , seems like never ending.


----------



## protest

zootinali said:


> Offtopic ..but this OLX ad is nice no .. so emotional



Nice.



zootinali said:


> Bangladeshi national anthem is so long , seems like never ending.



Exactly right. Its more like a song.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

LaBong said:


> Rare moment when both of national anthems being sung were written by Tagore. Al-Zakir must be doing tauba tauba!


Looks like Tagoreji had lot of free time when he wrote BD national anthem...one of the longest of any national anthems I have ever heard!


----------



## ganesh177

LaBong said:


> Rare moment when both of national anthems being sung were written by Tagore. Al-Zakir must be doing tauba tauba!


Who is al zakir


----------



## kaykay

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Aj to bas COLLAPSE ka intijar hai ......game kab suru hoga aur kub COLLAPSE begin hoga
> 
> 
> RG Sharma 0
> S Dhawan 3
> V Kohli 11
> AM Rahane 1
> SK Raina 18
> MS Dhoni*† 22
> 
> India ke liye SPECIAL wicket tiyar ki gai hai


Indians aaj din bhar tujhe troll karrnege. haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

And India off to flying start...


----------



## ganesh177

Thats not a small ground

Why no singles?


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

I think Bangladesh ki buri trah se lagne waali hai p


----------



## Android

Its a match between Idea of India vs Idea of Indira lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Ranbir Kapoor in commentary box.. Shaandar chauka

Ranbir Kapoor Bombay velvat" trailer launched in this match. Seems nice mature moive


----------



## ganesh177

Shoaib Akhtar and Ranbir Kapoor interesting hindi commentary. 

Shoaib : openers aaj Bangladesh ko jaan se hi maar denge.


----------



## Soumitra

Rabindranath Tagore is trending because of India Bangaldesh Match


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I have great amount of trust in Bangali pulling thru


----------



## ganesh177

where are Bangladesh fans, not a single one today


----------



## Aarush

zootinali said:


> Offtopic ..but this OLX ad is nice no .. so emotional


osomee....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

Dhawan is going to get out to this nasir..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Looks ominous for BD. 300+ score in the offing!


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks ominous for BD. 300+ score in the offing!



325-350 ??


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> 325-350 ??


Could be more..you never know. Looks pretty flat..& Mortaza is helping the cause by bowling himself a long opening spell!


----------



## drunken-monke

sree45 said:


> Dhawan is going to get out to this nasir..


Shoooooooooo


----------



## I_am_back

SwAggeR said:


> 325-350 ??


360 - 380


----------



## A$HU

They made a billion threads. They made so much hype. They were everywhere. Now they are nowhere to be seen. 
Bangladeshi fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Could be more..you never know. Looks pretty flat..& Mortaza is helping the cause by bowling himself a long opening spell!




But MCG has very big grounds. Lot of sixes on normal ground can turn into catches. Running between wickets would play vital role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

India short by atleast 10 runs in the first 10 ovrs. They shoukd keep the RR at 6 per over in such a good batting conditions. Their running between the wicket is pretty poor today. Not much effort is being made to nic singles of twos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

I_am_back said:


> 360 - 380



Looks difficult on this ground.


----------



## metronome

lungis taken to the cleaner

long way to go, though, but so far so good


----------



## SwAggeR

A$HU said:


> They made a billion threads. They made so much hype. They were everywhere. Now they are nowhere to be seen.
> Bangladeshi fans.



Even their Pakistani fans have vanished.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Guy, I'm little confused. Where is this Hindi commentary box located? In India or austrelia??


----------



## drunken-monke

After 30 overs, the picture will be more clear.. till then


----------



## JanjaWeed

A$HU said:


> They made a billion threads. They made so much hype. They were everywhere. Now they are nowhere to be seen.
> Bangladeshi fans.


They are waiting for proper Mauka to turn up!


----------



## Ragnar

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Aj to bas COLLAPSE ka intijar hai ......game kab suru hoga aur kub COLLAPSE begin hoga
> 
> 
> RG Sharma 0
> S Dhawan 3
> V Kohli 11
> AM Rahane 1
> SK Raina 18
> MS Dhoni*† 22
> 
> India ke liye SPECIAL wicket tiyar ki gai hai


----------



## drunken-monke

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Guy, I'm little confused. Where is this Hindi commentary box located? In India or austrelia??


India most probably..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

Comon bangles and Pakistani fans, come out of hiding


----------



## SwAggeR

@asad71 , Waiting for your comments richly laden with Bangladeshi professional wisdom.


----------



## ganesh177

India is lagging in runs


----------



## JanjaWeed

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Guy, I'm little confused. Where is this Hindi commentary box located? In India or austrelia??


Must be in India.... Mumbai, to be precise. Shoib Akhtar Turns up for ABP news every day at their Mumbai studios...& most of the Bollywood stars.


----------



## monitor

bad start by Bangladesh we need to take early wicket which we failed this track is good for batting with average score 290 .


----------



## SwAggeR

Six !!


----------



## A$HU

Arre wo nakli thinktank aur professional kahan gaye..


----------



## Ragnar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

IF
BD wins: Tiger slaughters the cow. Match is real.
India wins: Cow beat the pussy cat. Match is rigged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

JanjaWeed said:


> Must be in India.... Mumbai, to be precise. Shoib Akhtar Turns up for ABP news every day at their Mumbai studios...& most of the Bollywood stars.


Yaa exactaly that's what I was also thinkin. How shoib Akhtar can travel everyday Aus. To India?? That's y I was asking this. Lolzz


----------



## Imran Khan

ye game unfair hai 6 vs 12 players khilao bhiiiiii


----------



## JanjaWeed

India needs to pickup the scoring rate. It's been bit dull for the past 7 to 8 ovrs.


----------



## SwAggeR

Imran Khan said:


> ye game unfair hai 6 vs 12 players khilao bhiiiiii



Projected score ??


----------



## drunken-monke

bongbang said:


> IF
> BD wins: Tiger slaughters the cow. Match is real.
> India wins: Cow beat the pussy cat. Match is rigged.


And then you woke and found Bangla boys have already reached Dhaka on 20th March...


----------



## oFFbEAT

Imran Khan said:


> ye game unfair hai 6 vs 12 players khilao bhiiiiii


itna bhi bura nahi hai Bangladesh.....QF tak ayaen hai....


----------



## drunken-monke

SwAggeR said:


> Projected score ??


At the end of 50 overs the score would be double the score which was after 30 overs if 2 or 3 wickets down..


----------



## bongbang

Out


----------



## ganesh177

Dhawan threw his wicket, that was a, undeserving delivery


----------



## SwAggeR

Rohit would go on to score century.He is playing well.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Could see it coming...was getting bit tighter & tighter as overs went by..& Indians were not trying to keep scoreboard ticking.


----------



## jaatram

OUT ... YES. 
Joy Bangla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Kohli gone.


----------



## bongbang

Yes


----------



## scholseys

Dhawan is a poor man's Vinod Kambli, we should have kept him on the crease, poor wicket by Bangladesh.


----------



## drunken-monke

And double strike for Bangladesh...


----------



## @RV

Meanwhile google doodle toay in India.


----------



## Butchcassidy

Lagta hai aaj kaafi bezatti hone wali hai


----------



## lasttry

kohli out!!!


----------



## monitor

koheli gone for 3 India 79/2 we need quick wicket to restrict Indian run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> Dhawan is a poor man's Vinod Kambli, we should have kept him on the crease, poor wicket by Bangladesh.



Yep , Pakistan thought like that the other day.


----------



## monitor

Todays dodle


----------



## jaatram

India will lose today.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Kohli out!!!!


----------



## scholseys

Kohli is a big time bottler, a small time Charley. Chokes in big matches, he should stick to his bollywood crap and retire from cricket...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sir Jee Collapse shuru hogiya !!!!!!

You have to bowl the next 10 overs to the scared indians

Sir Jee wo kohili ape ka over ane se pehle bhag giya dressing room make up ke liye


----------



## bongbang

There was some hotness between mashrafee and rubel when kohli was leaving pitch


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> Kohli is a big time bottler, a small time Charley. Chokes in big matches, he should stick to his bollywood crap and retire from cricket...



Game against Pakistan was bigger than this game.


----------



## scholseys

Even if Bangladesh loses, I hope the Indian team gets a lot of injuries, preferably career threatening ones, a career threatening injury to Dhoni would be as big as winning the world cup.



SwAggeR said:


> Game against Pakistan was bigger than this game.


Pakistan was appearing to play cricket in the group stages...


----------



## ganesh177

aazidane said:


> Even if Bangladesh loses, I hope the Indian team gets a lot of injuries, preferably career threatening ones, a career threatening injury to Dhoni would be as big as winning the world cup.
> 
> 
> Pakistan was appearing to play cricket in the group stages...


Pity you.


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> Even if Bangladesh loses, I hope the Indian team gets a lot of injuries, preferably career threatening ones, a career threatening injury to Dhoni would be as big as winning the world cup.
> 
> 
> Pakistan was appearing to play cricket in the group stages...



lol, thanks for info.


----------



## Srinivas

these two batsmen should build a partnership !


----------



## scholseys

This Rohit is a poor man's Ganguly.


----------



## Roybot

aazidane said:


> Even if Bangladesh loses, I hope the Indian team gets a lot of injuries, preferably career threatening ones, a career threatening injury to Dhoni would be as big as winning the world cup.
> 
> 
> Pakistan was appearing to play cricket in the group stages...



Must you always act like a cunt everywhere?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> Even if Bangladesh loses, I hope the Indian team gets a lot of injuries, preferably career threatening ones, a career threatening injury to Dhoni would be as big as winning the world cup.




But in this case no 72 houirs for BDeshi team.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

2 more wickets then we have a proper game of cricket .....


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> Must you always act like a cunt everywhere?



It's in their psych. Khudkush mentality !!


----------



## ganesh177

India must keep ticking singles if boundaries are not coming


----------



## scholseys

This match is turning into a test match, either these dhotis need to go for the big shots or get all out, I prefer the latter. Cricket is so tedious...


----------



## SwAggeR

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 2 more wickets then we have a proper game of cricket .....



Good luck with your wet dreams.


----------



## monitor

87/2 in 22 over good we need


----------



## scholseys

Roybot said:


> Must you always act like a cunt everywhere?


How are you Indian? your wife will rub vaeline up yours if India wins, you are in a lose lose position.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ganesh177

Bangladesh is finishing rebels ovets


----------



## bongbang

Match fact Bangladesh can win as kohli is out in less than 15 runs. Rain god save India


----------



## metronome

lungis made a comeback, India ke bezti hogi aaj ? 

ultimate humiliation ?


----------



## scholseys

I will slaughter 11 cows with pictures of each Indian cricketer's face on them if Bangladesh beats India today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

aazidane said:


> How are you Indian? your wife will rub vaeline up yours if India wins, you are in a lose lose position.



Grow up will ya?


----------



## LURKER

Ruben is aggressive after being denied an Aadhar card.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A wicket before 100 runs would be PHYSIOLOGICAL blow to BLUE

Only 92 runs in 22 overs !!!


----------



## Introvert

Is there a rain in forecast?


----------



## SwAggeR

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> A wicket before 100 runs would be PHYSIOLOGICAL blow to BLUE
> 
> Only 92 runs in 22 overs !!!



We were 92/4 in previous game.


----------



## LaBong

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like Tagoreji had lot of free time when he wrote BD national anthem...one of the longest of any national anthems I have ever heard!


Well they made the whole song an anthem. India only made first two paragraphs.


----------



## bongbang

LURKER said:


> Ruben is aggressive after being denied an Aadhar card.







He can be sweet too


----------



## scholseys

Roybot said:


> Grow up will ya?


You have matured. Did you become a father?


----------



## drunken-monke

aazidane said:


> Even if Bangladesh loses, I* hope the Indian team gets a lot of injuries, preferably career threatening ones*,* a career threatening injury to Dhoni would be as big as winning the world cup*.Pakistan was appearing to play cricket in the group stages...



Shows sick mindset of yours.. There is no sportmanship.. Game should be played like game.. You want injuries to Dhoni and company.. I pray, musrtaza should not get injured (he had it in previous match) and continues to lead his team like he has uptill now..

See there is a difference between Lungis like you and us.. And that has to have... After all not all have a blessing of being an Indian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

This Thaksin bloke has potential, man needs to hit thr gym and do yoga, reach a higher level of consciousness.



drunken-monke said:


> Shows sick mindset of yours.. There is no sportmanship.. Game should be played like game.. You want injuries to Dhoni and company.. I pray, musrtaza should not get injured (he had it in previous match) and continues to lead his team like he has uptill now..
> 
> See there is a difference between Lungis like you and us.. And that has to have... After all not all have a blessing of being an Indian...


Cry me a river, Indian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Pitch seems slower and it is difficult to play strokes. Singles seems the way to go !

250 seems a good score, if India gets close to 300 it is almost impossible to chase for team batting under lights !


----------



## bongbang

aazidane said:


> I will slaughter 11 cows with pictures of each Indian cricketer's face on them if Bangladesh beats India today.



Make it 10. One is our man


----------



## scholseys

Hasina is probably calling the Bangladeshi team at the moment to let her Indian masters hijack this game.


----------



## drunken-monke

aazidane said:


> This Thaksin bloke has potential, man needs to hit thr gym and do yoga, reach a higher level of consciousness.
> Cry me a river, Indian...



Dont need to .. I hope the water we leave for you in Ganges must be sufficient...


----------



## SwAggeR

4 runs.


----------



## HttpError

India batting too slow, it can hurt them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

drunken-monke said:


> Dont need to .. I hope the water we leave for you in Ganges must be sufficient...


A poor pragmatic Indian


----------



## monitor

105/2 in 26 over not bad but more wicket is key to success


----------



## Srinivas

HttpError said:


> India batting too slow, it can hurt them.



That is the right way, weather is cloudy and slow pitch.

Not to loose another wicket upto 35 overs , take power play and take off from then onwards.

Well played Rohit !


----------



## SwAggeR

50 for RS!!


----------



## metronome

Banglas humiliating us


----------



## ganesh177

Sick of these dot balls


----------



## scholseys

This Rohit is playing for self glory, Indians should lynch him ones he gets back to India.


----------



## jaatram

Thank you Bangladesh for allowing Rohit Sharma to score some decent runs.


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

India have a massive batting line they can comeback easily in the end of innings . But Bangladesh tigers play some superb cricket


----------



## drunken-monke

aazidane said:


> This Rohit is playing for self glory, Indians should lynch him ones he gets back to India.


And why are you getting excited for it.. Its our matter...


----------



## jaatram

dot heads playing too many dot balls.


----------



## scholseys

drunken-monke said:


> And why are you getting excited for it.. Its our matter...


He is boring me...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Short balls are key bangladesh


----------



## protest

We'll score 300 no problems.


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> This Rohit is playing for self glory, Indians should lynch him ones he gets back to India.




Lol @ BDeshi logic.


----------



## HttpError

Srinivas said:


> That is the right way, weather is cloudy and slow pitch.
> 
> Not to loose another wicket upto 35 overs , take power play and take off from then onwards.
> 
> Well played Rohit !



Nope I don't agree with you with this approach even Pakistan adopts it, one good ball can get you a wicket and which further pushes you back.


----------



## ganesh177

aazidane said:


> You have matured. Did you become a father?


India is father of Bangladesh


----------



## kaykay

HttpError said:


> India batting too slow, it can hurt them.


A bit slow in middle overs but keeping wickets is key and I think after 35 they will fire up.


----------



## Srinivas

HttpError said:


> Nope I don't agree with you with this approach even Pakistan adopts it, one good ball can get you a wicket and which further pushes you back.



The pitch is not absolute belter, It is 250 run pitch !


----------



## bongbang

Yes another out. We need rohit too


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

balle balle balle .... 3 out, only 115 run in 30 overs !!!


----------



## drunken-monke

And here goes rahane


----------



## HttpError

Srinivas said:


> The pitch is not absolute belter, It is 250 run pitch !



There told you.


----------



## scholseys

Srinivas said:


> The pitch is not absolute belter, It is 250 run pitch !


Dhotis blaming their inability to bat on the pitch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

aazidane said:


> Dhotis blaming their inability to bat on the pitch


 
seems some one needs 50 shades of grey treatment here ,.....


----------



## HttpError

aazidane said:


> Dhotis blaming their inability to bat on the pitch


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Yea Golden Duck na ho jai ....otherwise it would be suspectible


----------



## Musafir117

119/3 in 28 overs
Why Indians playing in such pressure?


----------



## scholseys

This 


Srinivas said:


> seems some one needs 50 shades of grey treatment here ,.....


You watched that chick flick?


----------



## Srinivas

aazidane said:


> This
> 
> You watched that chick flick?



Yes !


----------



## ganesh177

Lol stupid lungis stupid celebration, fell down


----------



## jaatram

In BC ki love story khatam ni ho ri ... From one non performer to another one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

4 runs!!


----------



## scholseys

Bangladesh should not have celebrated after the wicket of Rahne, Rahne can hardly be called a cricketer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Oye ye to apna umpire hai !!! Give some LBW


----------



## jaatram

ganesh177 said:


> Lol stupid lungis stupid celebration, fell down


must have stepped on each other's lungis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Azidane was right. Taskin needs gym.


----------



## Kloitra

What is the provision for umpires getting retired hurt?


----------



## jaatram

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Oye ye to apna umpire hai !!! Give some LBW


Sarre Pakistani jo bhi cricket se related hai, bikke hue hai


----------



## metronome

India gonna lose badly


----------



## scholseys

Srinivas said:


> Yes !


Now dont go out and rape..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Kloitra said:


> What is the provision for umpires getting retired hurt?



Maybe tiger bite


----------



## Srinivas

aazidane said:


> Now dont go out and rape..





is there any rape incident in that movie ? Or is it your fantasy ?


----------



## scholseys

jaatram said:


> In BC ki love story khatam ni ho ri ... From one non performer to another one.



I love it when women comment on sports, its cute.



Srinivas said:


> is there any rape incident in that movie ? Or is it your fantasy ?


I avoid chick flicks with a 100 yard pole, Indian.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Tuk tuk ki bimari lag gai India ko lol


----------



## Kloitra

bongbang said:


> Maybe tiger bite


They would have to make do wasps!


----------



## scholseys

Bangladesh needs to get Dhoti Dhoni out. I heard he is a dalit, is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

44444.....!!


----------



## Gandh brandi

well i did watch 'fifty shades of gray' xxx parody :p


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bouncer karo BOUNCER


----------



## scholseys

I miss Jonty Rhoades, If Jonty was there it would have been caught.


----------



## drunken-monke

I think beating Pakistanis got on 19th Feb is still making them go nuts...


----------



## Don Badass

lol @ this bangladeshi-canadian kid spewing garbage and talking trash on an internet forum

probably doesnt have the balls to talk like this in person like this and is probably polite to all the indians in canada lmao


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> Bangladesh needs to get Dhoti Dhoni out. I heard he is a dalit, is it true?



Errrr... No, he is pole vaulter.


----------



## LURKER

aazidane said:


> Now dont go out and rape..


Only Bangladesh can boast of rapist Ruben in their team.


----------



## scholseys

This Nasir should be retired, he looks like a Hasina family member I know.


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> I miss Jonty Rhoades, If Jonty was there it would have been caught.



Without wearing lungi ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandh brandi

LURKER said:


> Only Bangladesh can boast of rapist Ruben in their team.


arianne ruben? Where is the baldy?


----------



## Avisheik

No telling what might happen until rohit, dhoni and sharma is out. A lot can happen in 20 overs. Bangladesh needs to get some wickets now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

LURKER said:


> Only Bangladesh can boast of rapist Ruben in their team.


He didnt rape, he used deception to get the vagina of Happy, he told her he would marry her but he didnt. This is the age old way south Asian men have been getting pre-maritial pussy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Avisheik said:


> No telling what might happen until rohit, dhoni and sharma is out. A lot can happen in 20 overs. Bangladesh needs to get some wickets now.



Rohit and which other sharma ??


----------



## Gandh brandi

Disturbingly true! -__-


----------



## Musafir117

250/70 is best as per current situation


----------



## SwAggeR

44444 ..!!


----------



## drunken-monke

Four..


----------



## Avisheik

SwAggeR said:


> Rohit and which other sharma ??


Lol my bad i meant raina


----------



## scholseys

Mashrafee is clearly not 100%, why the **** is he bowling or as a matter, playing! we dont have any other options either.


----------



## I.R.A

Score?


----------



## Don Badass

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Score?



India 142/3 (31.4 ov)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Score?


Google it, asshole!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## kaykay

KURUMAYA said:


> 250/70 is best as per current situation


I can bet 280+ from here on.


----------



## ganesh177

Brit naseer Hussain having wishful thinking Bangladesh does to India what happened to England


----------



## I.R.A

aazidane said:


> Google it, asshole!



I hereby delete this post to save myself from negative rating. 

Thanks @SpArK

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jaatram

aazidane said:


> I avoid chick flicks with a 100 yard pole, Indian.


whats up with Bangladeshis and poles?


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> I can bet 280+ from here on.



Bet what ??


----------



## Avisheik

aazidane said:


> Mashrafee is clearly not 100%, why the **** is he bowling or as a matter, playing! we dont have any other options either.


. After all those injuries he had suffered, he will never be 100%. Still a good bowler though. But hasnt shown any aggressiveness in this match


----------



## scholseys

We need to get Rubel back in and get this idol worshiping Rohit out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

@SpArK 

Happy now must be feeling accomplished.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

Raina out??


----------



## scholseys

This @SpArK is a serious snitch, it appears he was bullied in school.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

halupridol said:


> Raina out??


Nope...


----------



## halupridol

Whaat,,,,that looked plump,,,whats wid this review system


----------



## Musafir117

kaykay said:


> I can bet 280+ from here on.


Yea possible 
Winds getting strong which help bowlers.


----------



## A$HU

Ohh bangladeshi Aukat mein reh...


aazidane said:


> Google it, asshole!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Score?


score pls!!!!

Btw I'm gonna miss these 2 guys Sangakara and Jaywardene in next WC


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> This @SpArKis a serious snitch, it appears he was bullied in school.



Itching to get d!cked even more ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very biased decision stright LBW .....

What bull shiat ... half a milimeter ????? off .... 100% LBW decision ...

Ball was hitting dead center of wicket


----------



## ganesh177

aazidane said:


> We need to get Rubel back in and get this idol worshiping Rohit out.


No lungi, Rohit will kick arse lifters good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Indians are doing what Indians do best, they fixed the match by paying the umpire.


----------



## rightjobs

may your dream comes true 


Android said:


> I had a dream last night about India loosing this match by 2 Runs


----------



## SwAggeR

4444444.......


----------



## bongbang

Match is rigged. Genuine out


----------



## I.R.A

levina said:


> score pls!!!!
> 
> Btw I'm gonna miss these 2 guys Sangakara and Jaywardene in next WC



That is what I asked and got a negative rating for 

Yep these two will be missed in all future WC games, and SL played very bad yesterday


----------



## scholseys

Biased hindu commentator calling out Rohit Sharma's fluke 4 as a 'class of touch'


----------



## Don Badass

lol

this aazidan kid is salty a hell lmao


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Mothrfckr if you could not tell score then why run this thread. Shit head



ha ha ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

aazidane said:


> Indians are doing what Indians do best, they fixed the match by paying the umpire.


lol @A$HU see man what he is saying about you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

KURUMAYA said:


> Yea possible
> Winds getting strong which help bowlers.


Batting powerplay will be crucial. Rohit is set and can fire up while Raina is known to play first 20-25 balls slowly and then start smashing, same with Dhoni.


----------



## jaatram

halupridol said:


> Whaat,,,,that looked plump,,,whats wid this review system


it pitched outside leg. No LBW once it pitches outside leg stump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

44444......!!!!!


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Raina ne maara choka

Score 159-3 in 35.1 overs


----------



## East or West India Best

Have we won yet?


----------



## Levina

Color_Less_Sky said:


> That is what I asked and got a negative rating for


Nope 
You got a -ve rating for a post which came 3 mins later, why did you've to stoop a troll's level?
choro!

whats the score?...or wait... I better google it.



> Yep these two will be missed in all future WC games, and SL played very bad yesterday


Their game was upsetting. 
I always thought SL would make it to SF (atleast).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Very biased decision stright LBW .....
> 
> What bull shiat ... half a milimeter ????? off .... 100% LBW decision ...
> 
> Ball was hitting dead center of wicket



BD can have used Decision review , if it felt confident.

4444..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Sh*t its batting powerplay time. Bowlers need to bowl well


----------



## khujliwal

Modi is calling Haseena, if India looses he will upload _that _video on Youtube.


----------



## WAR-rior

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Very biased decision stright LBW .....
> 
> What bull shiat ... half a milimeter ????? off .... 100% LBW decision ...
> 
> Ball was hitting dead center of wicket


Don't you know? Match is fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

SwAggeR said:


> BD can have used Decision review , if it felt confident.
> 
> 4444..



They did. It was not out. But sour loosers have to complain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

I miss @RazPaK, he was my favorite poster. banning him made the pdf much less exciting, not to forget @singochallenger, that man was a legend.


----------



## jaatram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578432804561625088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Black dhoti dalit Indians having fun


----------



## I.R.A

levina said:


> Nope
> You got a -ve rating for a post which came 3 mins later, why did you've to stoop a troll's level?
> choro!
> 
> whats the score?...or wait... I better google it.



Could not resist the urge to reply 

You know what all these TTs should be made Mods and all Mods should be made TTs. They are hiding at every corner to award anyone a negative rating, then after that may be they do






Got another one.



levina said:


> Their game was upsetting.
> I always thought SL would make it to SF (atleast).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant

Six Raina


----------



## SwAggeR

6666666


----------



## sree45

raina nee maraa 6,...


----------



## Bornubus

Taking the wicket of kohli ---- Was the proudest moment of that 40kg Arab considering the way he cheered .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

This Raina guy looks like Modi and Sachin Tendulker's love child.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

bongbang said:


> Black dhoti dalit Indians having fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

bongbang said:


> Black dhoti dalit Indians having fun


Yupp at the expense of dwarf lungis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

jaatram said:


>



This s adorable, you have outdone yourself, dhoti.


----------



## bloo

boundary


----------



## SwAggeR

Bornubus said:


> Taking the wicket of kohli ---- Was the proudest moment of that 40kg Arab considering the way he cheered .



Correction !!

Wana be arab

44444

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

aazidane said:


> Biased hindu commentator calling out Rohit Sharma's fluke 4 as a 'class of touch'


and u can do nothing about it !


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> This Raina guy looks like Modi and Sachin Tendulker's love child.



But he will breed rape children out of bangladeshi bowlers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skynet

aazidane said:


> This Raina guy looks like Modi and Sachin Tendulker's love child.


you havent lost the match yet , save that for later


----------



## jaatram

aazidane said:


> This s adorable, you have outdone yourself, dhoti.


Aww ... wait for few hours Lungis will be done and out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

punit said:


> and u can do nothing about it !


Captain obvious to the rescue!


----------



## monitor

rahane need to be out


----------



## Avisheik

Damn, the runs are leaking. Need some wickets. Raina and sharma probably will try to smack all the ball knowing they have wickets at hand.


----------



## SwAggeR

4444


----------



## Bornubus

40 kg wanabe Arab comes Again ---with furious anger but this time he will know his auqat


----------



## scholseys

SwAggeR said:


> But he will breed rape children out of bangladeshi bowlers.


Rape and India and Indians


----------



## protest

monitor said:


> rahane need to be out


Rahane was out long time back.


----------



## jaatram

Raina is doing what Rubel done to happy. 
evil Indian rapist.


----------



## sree45

monitor said:


> rahane need to be out



rahane was out long agoo..

Rohit Sharma batting in the last 10 overs is never a good thing for the opposition.


----------



## Don Badass

i think he means raina

names sound the same


----------



## Stealth

ye tu chi chi poti nikaal de hey 2 overs may India nay nikay nikay bangalyoon ki


----------



## SwAggeR

aazidane said:


> Rape and India and Indians



Same as prostitutes and pole vaulters.


----------



## punit

aazidane said:


> Rape and India and Indians



BD and Bangladeshis its Product !


----------



## LURKER

Rubel is worried about the rape case against him back home hence can't concentrate on his bowling.


----------



## Don Badass

bangladesh is collapsing


----------



## jaatram

ball is racing to the boundary like illegal bangladeshis


----------



## protest

punit said:


> BD and Bangladeshis its Product !



I was thinking most Bangladeshis are Pakistan army products. No?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Abhi se banana kha raha hai Dhoni aek ball bhi nahi kheli hai


----------



## Ragnar

Lungis will get a good Bambooo today.. Which they will later use for pole-vaulting..


----------



## skynet

rainnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## sree45

Rain to the rescue of Bdesis..


----------



## Bornubus

Very Multi ethnic Team BD

Rohingya 

Bangali + Pakistani

Arabs

Bedouin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

India should declare the inning at 200, and impose a follow on after bowling BD out under 100.


----------



## friendly_troll96

dhoni out.......!!!!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

What is that drama bazi I am tired refree ...ok we take 20 min break beta ......we pretend its raining


----------



## Ragnar

Bornubus said:


> Very Multi ethnic Team
> 
> Rohingya
> 
> Bangali + Pakistani
> 
> Arabs



All Bangladeshis are of Arab descent.. Saudi is for Bangladeshis what Israel is for Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

friendly_troll96 said:


> dhoni out.......!!!!



Banana kha raha hai side per ..... abhi nahi aya


----------



## drunken-monke

Rain has interrupted the onslaught by Raina..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Could not resist the urge to reply
> 
> You know what all these TTs should be made Mods and all Mods should be made TTs. They are hiding at every corner to award anyone a negative rating, then after that may be they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another one.


not sparkyy!

Imran you really did not have to reply back to that troll. 





>


why???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

its raining ... holy duck ~!!


----------



## A$HU

HttpError said:


> lol @A$HU see man what he is saying about you guys


Koi Indian iski bohot leta hoga.. Frustration nikal rha hai bechara apni


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good rest for Bangali bowlers !!! More energy in last 10 overs nice little break

But that LBW decision VERY SHADDY ...VERY VERY SHADY

Now what are these fella doing .....where are 2 Indian batsmen ??? delay of game


----------



## protest

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What is that drama bazi I am tired refree ...ok we take 20 min break beta ......we pretend its raining



Alim dhar it was. Pakistanis are such suckers for Indians.


----------



## rajnikant

These lungis look like rickshaw wallahs we have here in delhi...where did they parked their rickshaws in austrialia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

290-300 is coming.


----------



## Bornubus

Pics of BSF has been shown to BD players in the last break ----- lets see what happens

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I.R.A

levina said:


> not sparkyy!
> 
> Imran you really did not have to reply back to that troll.



You would not understand Madaaam, I couldn't have slept at night without replying 




levina said:


> why???



I was disappointed and still feel the pain of Lankans that's why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Just watching the fall of wickets... That celebration after Rahane's wicket was hilarious!


----------



## jaatram

How Pakistanis are watching Ind vs Ban match today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Last 15 balls, not a single dot ball and 3 fours!!!


----------



## bongbang

Totally rigged game. No LBW no catch. Good job umpire


----------



## Ragnar

Wicket off no ball.. Lolzzz..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ye TO REFEREE buy out ho giya NO LBW now no catch allowed ....ICC CORRUPTION


----------



## punit

bongbang said:


> Totally rigged game


finally lungi got it !!


----------



## rajnikant

Hahaha Rohit bach gya hahaha these rick pullers


----------



## Bornubus

Arab bowled a no bowl in panic after seeing the pic Of BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

jaatram said:


> How Pakistanis are watching Ind vs Ban match today.




Hmmm building gives away the location of this match, Bangladesh has such poor buildings 

What is written there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

Ahhhh we Indians are such cheaters, we paid off the umpire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Ye TO REFEREE buy out ho giya NO LBW now no catch allowed ....ICC CORRUPTION


umpires are pakistani .. rigging is bound to happen !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khujliwal

204/3 39.5 overs


----------



## Ragnar

Sharma and Raina are both Brahmins..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Ye TO REFEREE buy out ho giya NO LBW now no catch allowed ....ICC CORRUPTION


Cry us a river. 

Ab ye bhi Bol de, sab saazish hai. RAW Mossad CIA Ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Kiyna Paesa khilaya hai ...referee ko ...... PAKKA plan hai

Aleem DAR you SOLD OUT !!!! CHALU REFEREE!!!!

Chutyapa referee

The ball was KNEE high ...haram khor

Drouble cross ker diya


----------



## bongbang

punit said:


> finally lungi got it !!



Lungis shouls leave this dhoti dirty game.


----------



## scholseys

I cant believe we are losing to the minnow Indians.


----------



## punit

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Hmmm building gives away the location of this match, Bangladesh has such poor buildings
> 
> What is written there?


building is from bihar .. it mentions the local incidents happening and how cheating is done during exam!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ganesh177

Lol poor lungis


----------



## punit

bongbang said:


> Lungis shouls leave this dhoti dirty game.


leave now .. or lungis wont remain enact!


----------



## rajnikant

Aleem Dar is taking revenge on lungis...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sree45

Aleem dar is taking revenge for partition of pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Hmmm building gives away the location of this match, Bangladesh has such poor buildings
> 
> What is written there?


It's a school building .. exam is going on and these people are throwing in "Parchi"


----------



## Bornubus

aazidane said:


> I cant believe we are losing to the minnow Indians.


That is your destiny for eternity


----------



## khujliwal

If 50 overs are completed and let's say India makes 270 +, pressure will be on BD batsmen from the very beginning to score quickly as rain(D/L rule) may spoil their party.


----------



## scholseys

two given outs not given, Indians have gone Chanakya on this match.


----------



## drunken-monke

Keep Calm.. Raina Rohit on..


----------



## jaatram

bongbang said:


> Totally rigged game. No LBW no catch. Good job umpire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

aazidane said:


> two given outs not given, Indians have gone Chanakya on this match.



Never ever ever ever think you can win against us.


----------



## halupridol

Nohit not hiven out,,,,BCCI sajish
alim dar to be well paid


----------



## Android

Raina barse re

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

protest said:


> Never ever ever ever think you can win against us.


Never ever ever ever think you can win against us.


----------



## LURKER

aazidane said:


> I cant believe we are losing to the minnow Indians.


I think Bangladesh fixed the match in return for Aadhar cards for the entire team and their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rajnikant

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Kiyna Paesa khilaya hai ...referee ko ...... PAKKA plan hai
> 
> Aleem DAR you SOLD OUT !!!! CHALU REFEREE!!!!
> 
> Chutyapa referee
> 
> The ball was KNEE high ...haram khor
> 
> Drouble cross ker diya


Bhai chaat se mat kud jaio sadme mei


----------



## punit

aazidane said:


> I cant believe we are losing to the minnow Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Banana kha raha hai side per ..... abhi nahi aya


sorry, my tv is broken...must be showing it wrong.


----------



## punit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Kiyna Paesa khilaya hai ...referee ko ...... PAKKA plan hai
> 
> Aleem DAR you SOLD OUT !!!! CHALU REFEREE!!!!
> 
> Chutyapa referee
> 
> The ball was KNEE high ...haram khor
> 
> Drouble cross ker diya


ask aleem daar !


----------



## Levina

Color_Less_Sky said:


> You would not understand Madaaam,* I couldn't have slept at night without replying *


Punjabi-Pakistani!!
I should 've expected this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

jaatram said:


> It's a school building .. exam is going on and these people are throwing in "Parchi"



Such desperate education seeking youth of subcontinent is, I have high hopes  

West here we come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

raina on fire !! pelo!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Aleem dar better stay in India and keep his indian passport ....bika howa referee

Most likely getting a Villa in UAE or money deal by bookies .....

2 legit dismissals not allowed 

1 LBW and 1 Catch


----------



## punit

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Such desperate education seeking youth of subcontinent is, I have high hopes
> 
> West here we come


such practice is limited to small pockets of UP and Bihar.


----------



## SpArK

0-50: 57 balls 
51-100: 98 balls 
101-150: 48 balls 
151-200: 36 balls

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I.R.A

levina said:


> Punjabi-Pakistani!!
> I should 've expected this.



Noooooooo .


----------



## drunken-monke

And rohit makes century with help of Alim Dar


----------



## jaatram

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Such desperate education seeking youth of subcontinent is, I have high hopes
> 
> West here we come


we produce Gadhey out of our education system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

Good to see west is cheering for East

Kya Din they Voh


----------



## punit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Aleem dar better stay in India and keep his indian passport ....bika howa referee
> 
> Most likely getting a Villa in UAE or money deal by bookies .....
> 
> 2 legit dismissals not allowed
> 
> 1 LBW and 1 Catch


if allowed entire pakistani team will migrate to India !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

SpArK said:


> 0-50: 57 balls
> 51-100: 98 balls
> 101-150: 48 balls
> 151-200: 36 balls



For mentioning balls in your post I wish I could give you a negative rating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

Lungis have activated self-destruct.


----------



## jaatram

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Noooooooo .


Double No.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

punit said:


> such practice is limited to small pockets of UP and Bihar.



I am not questioning your degree, don't worry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Rohit Sharma Century!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

sharma ki century! ab sala agle 10 match me potty karega!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Badass

bangladesh getting lit up


----------



## Ragnar

Thank you Aleem Dar and Pakistan.


----------



## kaykay

300+ here we come. Jamait lungis are crying.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Its enough all the viewers in commentating stated they lost respect for Aleem Dar's call


----------



## SpArK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Its enough all the viewers in commentating stated they lost respect for Aleem Dar's call



Feeling so sorry for you mate.....


----------



## Srinivas

some times decisions are like that, that is a part and parcel of sports.

BD should have gone for review.


----------



## indiatester

Srinivas said:


> some times decisions are like that, that is a part and parcel of sports.
> 
> BD should have gone for review.


No way. It is a Hindooo and Yahoodi conspiracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Raina gone..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Well played Raina !


----------



## ganesh177

Raina did his part well.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

...oh let me take a guess he was scratching his neck again ...oh a mosquito bit me .. can you look in my neck , I feel itchy @ aleem dar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Its enough all the viewers in commentating stated they lost respect for Aleem Dar's call


but when he was declared ICC umpire of the year Pakistanis were cheering wildly. now one bad call and he is agent, sellout, raw agent combined together!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Raina gone ... But Dhoni on.. And Bangladeshi's crying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Aleem dar must be itching to call this one a no ball too


----------



## punit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Aleem dar must be itching to call this one a no ball too


satta lagaya tha kya !!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Aleem dar ke sar ki keemat per laga diya


----------



## I.R.A

punit said:


> but when he was declared ICC umpire of the year Pakistanis were cheering wildly. now one bad call and he is agent, sellout, raw agent combined together!



No he is loyal and Bangalis should have thought, they will pay for refusing to come to play cricket in Pakistan.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Abhi bhi match 50-50% hai.....

Bangali saved their best bowlers for last for reason

Its a batting field ...easy ...to bat on ...even 320 can be chased

267 vs Afghanistan
240 vs Srilanka
*322 vs Scotland*
*275 vs England*
*288 vs New Zeland*


----------



## Levina

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Noooooooo .


I've seen you speak Punjabi... and you're a Pakistani. Sooooo 

Match ka kya hua?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant

Dhoni should try 100 mtr in olympic..he can get medal there too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

That's wide. Even India getting bad decision


----------



## Husnainshah

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Aleem dar must be itching to call this one a no ball too



Get real, son. Bad decisions have been a part of every sport. Number of such decisions have come against Bharat as well and will continue to. Umpires aren't prophets afterall. It's your pathetic mentality otherwise Dar's one of The best umpires out there.


----------



## doppelganger

Is dhoni hitting? Please tell me.


----------



## punit

dhoni balls mat khao bhai !


----------



## SwAggeR

6666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

SIXXX... stand and deliver..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

444

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Abhi bhi match 50-50% hai.....
> 
> Bangali saved their best bowlers for last for reason
> 
> Its a batting field ...easy ...to bat on ...even 320 can be chased


SIX! isme bhi koi conspiracy hi hogi !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

If BD players had brought their poles, they could have caught this one which went for a 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SwAggeR

Rubel getting raped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

khujliwal said:


> If BD players had brought their poles, they could have caught this one which went for a 6.


 
Three pointer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

रोहित शर्मा का टैलेंट काले धन जैसा है। टैलेंट है, यह पता है। पर कितना है और कब निकल के आएगा, यह नहीं पता!"

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SwAggeR

444 again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ganesh177

Indians are rapers, bangla bowlers know it now.


----------



## rajnikant

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Abhi bhi match 50-50% hai.....
> 
> Bangali saved their best bowlers for last for reason
> 
> Its a batting field ...easy ...to bat on ...even 320 can be chased


Hahaha best bowler...poot diya rubly ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Rohit Sharma's Bangladeshi cook put extra salt in his food. Now he is taking revenge

BDs to file a r@pe complain against Rohit Sharma


----------



## bongbang

BD team 11 player. IND team 14 player

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

SIXXXXXX...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

6666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Pandat Pagal ho gaya hai


----------



## rajnikant

Rape has started...


----------



## Sugarcane

@BDforever Yeh kya ho raha tumhare sath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

444

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

bongbang said:


> BD team 11 player. IND team 14 player


BUT 1 MUSLIM = 4 DHOTIS . So BD team 44 players.


----------



## SwAggeR

dropped !!


----------



## Levina

SwAggeR said:


> 444


hehehe
I can see a lot sixes and fours. India is definitely winning this game.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sabar ka Phal meetha hota hai

As long as Bangladesh keeps India below 300 match is winnable


----------



## sree45

Good ball... Rohit gone.


----------



## ganesh177

Rohit : mission accomplished


----------



## protest

aazidane pissed his pants and left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

OUT..!! Sharma gone...


----------



## SwAggeR

bowled !!


----------



## khujliwal

Please don't send Jadeja, even nippleman Ashwin is better.


----------



## punit

SwAggeR said:


> dropped !!


match fixed !


----------



## Ragnar

Need that 300 on board.. Hope Jadeja bats well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

in Dhoni we trust !


----------



## doppelganger

koi score aur overs bolte jao bhai please


----------



## khujliwal

*India* 274-5 (47.3) | **MS Dhoni* 4(9) *Ravindra Jadeja* 0(0)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ragnar

Beginner's luck.. 44444444444444..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Sir Jadeja


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

India in Panik Mode ...more money being given to Aleem dar to call a free hit or something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

back to back 4's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Sir Jadja thrashing Bangladeshis to boundary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

17 more required off 12 balls to get to 300. Go Sir Jadeja..!!


----------



## punit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> India in Panik Mode ...more money being given to Aleem dar to call a free hit or something


whatever it will help in improving the GDP of Pakistan. so say thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> India in Panik Mode ...more money being given to Aleem dar to call a free hit or something



I'll remember to troll Pakistan in the next match. They have no chance of course.


----------



## hunter_hunted

Machli not working for Bongalis . Bangalis gone now


----------



## Ragnar

44444444444444.... Go Sir Jadeja..!!! Banglas are pathetic on field..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Ragnar said:


> 44444444444444.... Go Sir Jadeja..!!! Banglas are pathetic on field..


 
keep it flowing buddy!


----------



## LURKER

2 aadhar cards for this misfield

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Razia Sultana

punit said:


> BUT 1 MUSLIM = 4 DHOTIS . So BD team 44 players.


Dont make it hindu - muslim. There is Mohd Sami on our side and Sowmya Sarkar on their side.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kloitra

Something wrong with Jadeja, someone check his drinks or something...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Average score on this ground between 300-350*

ICC World XI *344/8* 50.0 6.88 1
v Asia XI 10 Jan 2005 ODI # 2203
Australia *342/9* 50.0 6.84 1
v England 14 Feb 2015 ODI # 3600
Australia *338/6* 50.0 6.76 1
v West Indies 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
Sri Lanka *332/1* 50.0 6.64 1
v Bangladesh 26 Feb 2015 ODI # 3615
Australia *324/5* 50.0 6.48 1
v West Indies 19 Feb 2010 ODI # 2960
Australia *318/6* 50.0 6.36 1
v England 15 Dec 2002 ODI # 1919
Australia *310/8* 50.0 6.20 1
v Sri Lanka 7 Feb 1999 ODI # 1403
India *307/7* 50.0 6.14 1
v South Africa 22 Feb 2015 ODI # 3610
Australia *305/5* 50.0 6.10 1
v Sri Lanka 11 Jan 2013 ODI # 3317
Australia *302/8* 50.0 6.04 1
v New Zealand 13 Feb 1983 ODI # 182
Australia *301/4* 50.0 6.02 1
v West Indies 14 Jan 2005 ODI # 2204
West Indies *299* 49.3 6.04 2
v Australia 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687


Looks like anyone can score 300 on this field ?

India can't seem to get even close to 300 here what is happening


----------



## protest

@aazidane Where are you? Washing your pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

Looks like India will easily get to 300.. Probably 306-310..


----------



## punit

Razia Sultana said:


> Dont make it hindu - muslim. There is Mohd Sami on our side and Sowmya Sarkar on their side.


sorry! it was meant for sane posters.


----------



## I.R.A

levina said:


> I've seen you speak Punjabi... and you're a Pakistani. Sooooo



I am a Pakistani yes true , and my origin is not Punjab. Punjabi tay inj e chala lay di ay ussi.

I am Baloch by birth. And rest is a long story you can safely assume I am from all over Pakistan. 



levina said:


> Match ka kya hua?



Checking the thread for updates 



doppelganger said:


> Is dhoni hitting? Please tell me.



Google it you AH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant

These bonga might be wearing lungis under tracks..that is why unable to hold on to ball


----------



## Ragnar

Out... Dhoni Gone..!! Big Blow. Now maybe just over 300.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Kloitra said:


> Something wrong with Jadeja, someone check his drinks or something...


You go and check for yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

Dhoni gone *India* 296-6 (49) | *Ravindra Jadeja* 20(7)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ganesh177

LURKER said:


> 2 aadhar cards for this misfield


Omg, I was literally rofl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Damn!


----------



## jaatram

Ragnar said:


> Out... Dhoni Gone..!! Big Blow. Now maybe just over 300.


its 296 already with one over to spare. kya ukaad leta 6 balls mein?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

UFFFFFFFFFFFFFF CAPTAIN DHONI OUT HO GIYA ........


Ab to 300 bhi nahi bage ga

All that bananna eating still not enough to score 300 runs


----------



## punit

305-10 is my guess


----------



## doppelganger

I want 6 sixers now.

Come on Sir and lambu.


----------



## I.R.A

protest said:


> I'll remember to troll Pakistan in the next match. They have no chance of course.



Oye look at my posts acha


----------



## SwAggeR

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> UFFFFFFFFFFFFFF CAPTAIN DHONI OUT HO GIYA ........
> 
> 
> Ab to 300 bhi nahi bage ga
> 
> All that bananna eating still not enough to score 300 runs



Here comes up 300 for India.


----------



## WAR-rior

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Average score on this ground between 300-350*
> 
> ICC World XI *344/8* 50.0 6.88 1
> v Asia XI 10 Jan 2005 ODI # 2203
> Australia *342/9* 50.0 6.84 1
> v England 14 Feb 2015 ODI # 3600
> Australia *338/6* 50.0 6.76 1
> v West Indies 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
> Sri Lanka *332/1* 50.0 6.64 1
> v Bangladesh 26 Feb 2015 ODI # 3615
> Australia *324/5* 50.0 6.48 1
> v West Indies 19 Feb 2010 ODI # 2960
> Australia *318/6* 50.0 6.36 1
> v England 15 Dec 2002 ODI # 1919
> Australia *310/8* 50.0 6.20 1
> v Sri Lanka 7 Feb 1999 ODI # 1403
> India *307/7* 50.0 6.14 1
> v South Africa 22 Feb 2015 ODI # 3610
> Australia *305/5* 50.0 6.10 1
> v Sri Lanka 11 Jan 2013 ODI # 3317
> Australia *302/8* 50.0 6.04 1
> v New Zealand 13 Feb 1983 ODI # 182
> Australia *301/4* 50.0 6.02 1
> v West Indies 14 Jan 2005 ODI # 2204
> West Indies *299* 49.3 6.04 2
> v Australia 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
> 
> 
> Looks like anyone can score 300 on this field ?
> 
> India can't seem to get even close to 300 here what is happening


Tu bas rote rahiyo as.


----------



## Spring Onion

so how is BD batting line up?

are they going to give a fight back?


----------



## Ragnar

India gets to 300.. Need boundary off last ball..


----------



## jaatram

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> UFFFFFFFFFFFFFF CAPTAIN DHONI OUT HO GIYA ........
> 
> 
> Ab to 300 bhi nahi bage ga
> 
> All that bananna eating still not enough to score 300 runs


le ho gaye 300 pad gayi thand?


----------



## khujliwal

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> UFFFFFFFFFFFFFF CAPTAIN DHONI OUT HO GIYA ........
> 
> 
> Ab to 300 bhi nahi bage ga
> 
> All that bananna eating still not enough to score 300 runs


His sole purpose to come on the pitch was to throw that banana skin on the pitch, will be helpful to get BDians run out.


----------



## punit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> UFFFFFFFFFFFFFF CAPTAIN DHONI OUT HO GIYA ........
> 
> 
> Ab to 300 bhi nahi bage ga
> 
> All that bananna eating still not enough to score 300 runs


le bhai 300 to ho gaye !


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Abhi kal bacho ne 322 chase kiye the pretty convincingly

Wo Dhoni hai na , 6 mare ga


----------



## Ragnar

Yorker.. India finish on 302-6..


----------



## doppelganger

Please score batao yaar

Google is running 2-3 balls slow.


----------



## kaykay

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> UFFFFFFFFFFFFFF CAPTAIN DHONI OUT HO GIYA ........
> 
> 
> Ab to 300 bhi nahi bage ga
> 
> All that bananna eating still not enough to score 300 runs


Good to see you in pain now. haha keep crying btw!!!


----------



## ganesh177

After 32 overs who would have thought India will get 302


----------



## SpArK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Abhi kal bacho ne 322 chase kiye the pretty convincingly



Sorry again feeling for you, keep the hope alive.


----------



## punit

BD will face .303 of BSF !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## protest

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Abhi kal bacho ne 322 chase kiye the pretty convincingly
> 
> Wo Dhoni hai na , 6 mare ga



Kab?


----------



## MilSpec

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> UFFFFFFFFFFFFFF CAPTAIN DHONI OUT HO GIYA ........
> 
> 
> Ab to 300 bhi nahi bage ga
> 
> All that bananna eating still not enough to score 300 runs


you must have a very sad life?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Poised game 50-50% chance 

The pitch is batsmen friendly , no movement such a easy track really 320-325 is average score for good teams on this field

India were lucky due to 2 dismissals not allowed they even gained extra 20-30 runs 

But even game


----------



## jaatram

Bangladesh ko "_tazīrāt-e-Hind dafā tīn-sau-do ke tehet sazā-e-maut di jaati hai_"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

protest said:


> Kab?


@AZADPAKISTAN2009 ko Swapndosh Hua hai. Galat sapne dekh raha hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

aazidane said:


> Even if Bangladesh loses, I hope the Indian team gets a lot of injuries, preferably career threatening ones, a career threatening injury to Dhoni would be as big as winning the world cup.
> 
> 
> Pakistan was appearing to play cricket in the group stages...





Low life rajakar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ganesh177

Bangla batsmen ko aadhar card dikhao they will throw their wickets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Poised game 50-50% chance
> 
> The pitch is batsmen friendly , no movement such a easy track really 320-325 is average score for good teams on this field
> 
> India were lucky due to 2 dismissals not allowed they even gained extra 20-30 runs
> 
> But even game


Aisi bakwaas kal nahi karega. Tab fat legi.


----------



## Kloitra

From cricinfo:
0 Instances of teams chasing 300+ at the MCG. The highest target successfully achieved is 295.

Lets see if BD does better.


----------



## Anees

INDIA END ON 302/6!


----------



## kaykay

WAR-rior said:


> @AZADPAKISTAN2009 ko Swapndosh Hua hai. Galat sapne dekh raha hai.


bwhahahahhahahha. Swapandosh!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> UFFFFFFFFFFFFFF CAPTAIN DHONI OUT HO GIYA ........
> 
> 
> Ab to 300 bhi nahi bage ga
> 
> All that bananna eating still not enough to score 300 runs



Feeling the pain in the back?  He still could not forget mauka... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

The way ppl post post here the latest mauka mauka seems real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*All these teams scored 300-350 runs on the ground , should indicate where india stands


Team* *Score* *Overs* *RR* *Inns* *Opposition* *Match Date* *Scorecard*
ICC World XI *344/8* 50.0 6.88 1 
v Asia XI 10 Jan 2005 ODI # 2203
Australia *342/9* 50.0 6.84 1 
v England 14 Feb 2015 ODI # 3600
Australia *338/6* 50.0 6.76 1 
v West Indies 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
Sri Lanka *332/1* 50.0 6.64 1 
v Bangladesh 26 Feb 2015 ODI # 3615
Australia *324/5* 50.0 6.48 1 
v West Indies 19 Feb 2010 ODI # 2960
Australia *318/6* 50.0 6.36 1 
v England 15 Dec 2002 ODI # 1919
Australia *310/8* 50.0 6.20 1 
v Sri Lanka 7 Feb 1999 ODI # 1403
India *307/7* 50.0 6.14 1 
v South Africa 22 Feb 2015 ODI # 3610
Australia *305/5* 50.0 6.10 1 
v Sri Lanka 11 Jan 2013 ODI # 3317
Australia *302/8* 50.0 6.04 1 
v New Zealand 13 Feb 1983 ODI # 182
Australia *301/4* 50.0 6.02 1 
v West Indies 14 Jan 2005 ODI # 2204
West Indies *299* 49.3 6.04 2 
v Australia 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
Australia *297/4* 49.1 6.04 2 
v England 16 Jan 2011 ODI # 3081
England *294* 49.4 5.91 1 
v Australia 16 Jan 2011 ODI # 3081
Australia *291/5* 48.2 6.02 2 
v New Zealand 4 Feb 2007 ODI # 2501
New Zealand *290/7* 50.0 5.80 1 
v Australia 4 Feb 2007 ODI # 2501
India *289/5* 48.2 5.97 1 
v Bangladesh 19 Mar 2015 ODI # 3641
Australia *288* 48.3 5.93 1 
v India 9 Jan 2004 ODI # 2077


----------



## WAR-rior

nair said:


> The way ppl post post here the latest mauka mauka seems real


Everyone's *** on fire.


----------



## Ragnar

303 should be enough for Bangladesh..Going by their fielding in death overs- morale is very low..Semis =) here we come...!!! Really love the Star Sports world cup cup theme music..


----------



## WAR-rior

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *All these teams scored 300-350 runs on the ground , should indicate where india stands
> 
> 
> Team* *Score* *Overs* *RR* *Inns* *Opposition* *Match Date* *Scorecard*
> ICC World XI *344/8* 50.0 6.88 1
> v Asia XI 10 Jan 2005 ODI # 2203
> Australia *342/9* 50.0 6.84 1
> v England 14 Feb 2015 ODI # 3600
> Australia *338/6* 50.0 6.76 1
> v West Indies 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
> Sri Lanka *332/1* 50.0 6.64 1
> v Bangladesh 26 Feb 2015 ODI # 3615
> Australia *324/5* 50.0 6.48 1
> v West Indies 19 Feb 2010 ODI # 2960
> Australia *318/6* 50.0 6.36 1
> v England 15 Dec 2002 ODI # 1919
> Australia *310/8* 50.0 6.20 1
> v Sri Lanka 7 Feb 1999 ODI # 1403
> India *307/7* 50.0 6.14 1
> v South Africa 22 Feb 2015 ODI # 3610
> Australia *305/5* 50.0 6.10 1
> v Sri Lanka 11 Jan 2013 ODI # 3317
> Australia *302/8* 50.0 6.04 1
> v New Zealand 13 Feb 1983 ODI # 182
> Australia *301/4* 50.0 6.02 1
> v West Indies 14 Jan 2005 ODI # 2204
> West Indies *299* 49.3 6.04 2
> v Australia 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
> Australia *297/4* 49.1 6.04 2
> v England 16 Jan 2011 ODI # 3081
> England *294* 49.4 5.91 1
> v Australia 16 Jan 2011 ODI # 3081
> Australia *291/5* 48.2 6.02 2
> v New Zealand 4 Feb 2007 ODI # 2501
> New Zealand *290/7* 50.0 5.80 1
> v Australia 4 Feb 2007 ODI # 2501
> India *289/5* 48.2 5.97 1
> v Bangladesh 19 Mar 2015 ODI # 3641
> Australia *288* 48.3 5.93 1
> v India 9 Jan 2004 ODI # 2077


OK. You get a cookie for this useless research. Don't know when these asses will grow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *All these teams scored 300-350 runs on the ground , should indicate where india stands
> 
> 
> Team* *Score* *Overs* *RR* *Inns* *Opposition* *Match Date* *Scorecard*
> ICC World XI *344/8* 50.0 6.88 1
> v Asia XI 10 Jan 2005 ODI # 2203
> Australia *342/9* 50.0 6.84 1
> v England 14 Feb 2015 ODI # 3600
> Australia *338/6* 50.0 6.76 1
> v West Indies 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
> Sri Lanka *332/1* 50.0 6.64 1
> v Bangladesh 26 Feb 2015 ODI # 3615
> Australia *324/5* 50.0 6.48 1
> v West Indies 19 Feb 2010 ODI # 2960
> Australia *318/6* 50.0 6.36 1
> v England 15 Dec 2002 ODI # 1919
> Australia *310/8* 50.0 6.20 1
> v Sri Lanka 7 Feb 1999 ODI # 1403
> India *307/7* 50.0 6.14 1
> v South Africa 22 Feb 2015 ODI # 3610
> Australia *305/5* 50.0 6.10 1
> v Sri Lanka 11 Jan 2013 ODI # 3317
> Australia *302/8* 50.0 6.04 1
> v New Zealand 13 Feb 1983 ODI # 182
> Australia *301/4* 50.0 6.02 1
> v West Indies 14 Jan 2005 ODI # 2204
> West Indies *299* 49.3 6.04 2
> v Australia 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
> Australia *297/4* 49.1 6.04 2
> v England 16 Jan 2011 ODI # 3081
> England *294* 49.4 5.91 1
> v Australia 16 Jan 2011 ODI # 3081
> Australia *291/5* 48.2 6.02 2
> v New Zealand 4 Feb 2007 ODI # 2501
> New Zealand *290/7* 50.0 5.80 1
> v Australia 4 Feb 2007 ODI # 2501
> India *289/5* 48.2 5.97 1
> v Bangladesh 19 Mar 2015 ODI # 3641
> Australia *288* 48.3 5.93 1
> v India 9 Jan 2004 ODI # 2077


YOu mean only Australia, India and SriLanka have scored 300 here. Looks good total!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bangladesh scored *288 vs NEW ZELAND BEST BOWLING ATTACK IN WORLD CUP .....
322 vs Scotland !!! so they can score over 300 runs!!!*

We all know India's bowling is right there between scotland and Newzeland
so anything is possible ....310 , 315 , or 303 or 299

*And they have beaten England !!! in close to 300 run game *


*I don't know ............but .... flights can be booked early for good rates is all I can say right now*

*But would not be suprised @ some dodgy LBW calls coming bangladesh's way *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joeblow

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *All these teams scored 300-350 runs on the ground , should indicate where india stands
> 
> 
> Team* *Score* *Overs* *RR* *Inns* *Opposition* *Match Date* *Scorecard*
> ICC World XI *344/8* 50.0 6.88 1
> v Asia XI 10 Jan 2005 ODI # 2203
> Australia *342/9* 50.0 6.84 1
> v England 14 Feb 2015 ODI # 3600
> Australia *338/6* 50.0 6.76 1
> v West Indies 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
> Sri Lanka *332/1* 50.0 6.64 1
> v Bangladesh 26 Feb 2015 ODI # 3615
> Australia *324/5* 50.0 6.48 1
> v West Indies 19 Feb 2010 ODI # 2960
> Australia *318/6* 50.0 6.36 1
> v England 15 Dec 2002 ODI # 1919
> Australia *310/8* 50.0 6.20 1
> v Sri Lanka 7 Feb 1999 ODI # 1403
> India *307/7* 50.0 6.14 1
> v South Africa 22 Feb 2015 ODI # 3610
> Australia *305/5* 50.0 6.10 1
> v Sri Lanka 11 Jan 2013 ODI # 3317
> Australia *302/8* 50.0 6.04 1
> v New Zealand 13 Feb 1983 ODI # 182
> Australia *301/4* 50.0 6.02 1
> v West Indies 14 Jan 2005 ODI # 2204
> West Indies *299* 49.3 6.04 2
> v Australia 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
> Australia *297/4* 49.1 6.04 2
> v England 16 Jan 2011 ODI # 3081
> England *294* 49.4 5.91 1
> v Australia 16 Jan 2011 ODI # 3081
> Australia *291/5* 48.2 6.02 2
> v New Zealand 4 Feb 2007 ODI # 2501
> New Zealand *290/7* 50.0 5.80 1
> v Australia 4 Feb 2007 ODI # 2501
> India *289/5* 48.2 5.97 1
> v Bangladesh 19 Mar 2015 ODI # 3641
> Australia *288* 48.3 5.93 1
> v India 9 Jan 2004 ODI # 2077



Nobody has chased down 300 at MCG. Still feels like India is about 20 runs short of where it should have end up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Bangladesh scored *288 vs NEW ZELAND BEST BOWLING ATTACK IN WORLD CUP .....*


You sure? India folded SA on same pitch for quite a low total a few days back.


----------



## SpArK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Bangladesh scored *288 vs NEW ZELAND BEST BOWLING ATTACK IN WORLD CUP .....*




Keep the hope alive.

Again feeling so sorry for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

No team has ever chased 300 score on this ground ever.


----------



## doppelganger

Did they bowl good? 302 seems low yaar. Best batting lineup but we just are not getting the really big scores.


----------



## WAR-rior

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Bangladesh scored *288 vs NEW ZELAND BEST BOWLING ATTACK IN WORLD CUP .....
> 322 vs Scotland !!! so they can score over 300 runs!!!*
> 
> We all know India's bowling is right there between scotland and Newzeland
> so anything is possible ....310 , 315 , or 303 or 299
> 
> *And they have beaten England !!! in close to 300 run game *
> 
> 
> *I don't know ............but .... flights can be booked early for good rates is all I can say right now*


OK OK.. Bangladesh will win. Stop crying now.


----------



## Razia Sultana

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *All these teams scored 300-350 runs on the ground , should indicate where india stands
> 
> 
> Team* *Score* *Overs* *RR* *Inns* *Opposition* *Match Date* *Scorecard*
> New Zealand *290/7* 50.0 5.80 1
> v Australia 4 Feb 2007 ODI # 2501
> _India__ *289/5* 48.2 5.97 1 _
> _v Bangladesh__ 19 Mar 2015 __ODI # 3641_
> Australia *288* 48.3 5.93 1
> v India 9 Jan 2004 ODI # 2077



?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Rain and cloudy weather has slowed the run rate, but 302 runs are good enough !


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

302 is a good score after losing main scorer players like Shikhar and Virat Kohli. Bangladesh will feel pressure of BSF when they will chase.


----------



## halupridol

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *All these teams scored 300-350 runs on the ground , should indicate where india stands
> 
> 
> Team* *Score* *Overs* *RR* *Inns* *Opposition* *Match Date* *Scorecard*
> ICC World XI *344/8* 50.0 6.88 1
> v Asia XI 10 Jan 2005 ODI # 2203
> Australia *342/9* 50.0 6.84 1
> v England 14 Feb 2015 ODI # 3600
> Australia *338/6* 50.0 6.76 1
> v West Indies 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
> Sri Lanka *332/1* 50.0 6.64 1
> v Bangladesh 26 Feb 2015 ODI # 3615
> Australia *324/5* 50.0 6.48 1
> v West Indies 19 Feb 2010 ODI # 2960
> Australia *318/6* 50.0 6.36 1
> v England 15 Dec 2002 ODI # 1919
> Australia *310/8* 50.0 6.20 1
> v Sri Lanka 7 Feb 1999 ODI # 1403
> India *307/7* 50.0 6.14 1
> v South Africa 22 Feb 2015 ODI # 3610
> Australia *305/5* 50.0 6.10 1
> v Sri Lanka 11 Jan 2013 ODI # 3317
> Australia *302/8* 50.0 6.04 1
> v New Zealand 13 Feb 1983 ODI # 182
> Australia *301/4* 50.0 6.02 1
> v West Indies 14 Jan 2005 ODI # 2204
> West Indies *299* 49.3 6.04 2
> v Australia 9 Feb 2001 ODI # 1687
> Australia *297/4* 49.1 6.04 2
> v England 16 Jan 2011 ODI # 3081
> England *294* 49.4 5.91 1
> v Australia 16 Jan 2011 ODI # 3081
> Australia *291/5* 48.2 6.02 2
> v New Zealand 4 Feb 2007 ODI # 2501
> New Zealand *290/7* 50.0 5.80 1
> v Australia 4 Feb 2007 ODI # 2501
> India *289/5* 48.2 5.97 1
> v Bangladesh 19 Mar 2015 ODI # 3641
> Australia *288* 48.3 5.93 1
> v India 9 Jan 2004 ODI # 2077


anothr fact,,,nobody has successfully chased 300+ on this ground.
BD has a chance to break tht record

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

Come on India 
Pakistan awaits for you in the semi finals .


----------



## Ragnar

doppelganger said:


> Did they bowl good? 302 seems low yaar. Best batting lineup but we just are not getting the really big scores.



You are right.. We need someone like Klusener in the lower order. Jadeja is very inconsistent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

halupridol said:


> anothr fact,,,nobody has successfully chased 300+ on this ground.
> BD has a chance to break tht record


Mauka Mauka.....


----------



## punit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Bangladesh scored *288 vs NEW ZELAND BEST BOWLING ATTACK IN WORLD CUP .....
> 322 vs Scotland !!! so they can score over 300 runs!!!*
> 
> We all know India's bowling is right there between scotland and Newzeland
> so anything is possible ....310 , 315 , or 303 or 299
> 
> *And they have beaten England !!! in close to 300 run game *
> 
> 
> *I don't know ............but .... flights can be booked early for good rates is all I can say right now*
> 
> *But would not be suprised @ some dodgy LBW calls coming bangladesh's way *


U SHOULD BOOK THE RETURN FLIGHT OF PAKISTAN TEAM!


----------



## rajnikant

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Bangladesh scored *288 vs NEW ZELAND BEST BOWLING ATTACK IN WORLD CUP .....
> 322 vs Scotland !!! so they can score over 300 runs!!!*
> 
> We all know India's bowling is right there between scotland and Newzeland
> so anything is possible ....310 , 315 , or 303 or 299
> 
> *And they have beaten England !!! in close to 300 run game *
> 
> 
> *I don't know ............but .... flights can be booked early for good rates is all I can say right now*
> 
> *But would not be suprised @ some dodgy LBW calls coming bangladesh's way *


Bus kar bhai rulaega kya...itna to lungis b nai ro rahe jitna tu ro raha hai..
take some Burnol...will help reduce the pain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

Bangladesh : They told get kohli out below 15 and you win, but they don't say what happens when rohit gets 136.


----------



## HttpError

Come on Bengal Super Tigers, Do it. Do it for Hassina ka Passina, and make them proud today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

ganesh177 said:


> Bangladesh : They told get kohli out below 15 and you win, but they don't say what happens when rohit gets 136.


bhai ye to kisi ko bhi nahi pata ki Rohit bhi 135 marega !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

terry5 said:


> Come on India
> Pakistan awaits for you in the semi finals .


 Arreey ??? pehle jeet to leh match...phir dekhenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ragnar

India will win today.. We have enough Rawami agents in the Bangladesh team. They will happily betray their country for IPL contracts.


----------



## WAR-rior

ExtraOdinary said:


>


@AZADPAKISTAN2009 Is that you?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

WAR-rior said:


> @AZADPAKISTAN2009 Is that you?


That is an adarsh PDF BD jamati

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaiind

rohit sharma before match with bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

kaykay said:


> No team has ever chased 300 score on this ground ever.


Good guess 280+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

And i was wishing Rohit and Jadeja to be dropped before the match


----------



## jaiind

ExtraOdinary said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zootinali

jaiind said:


> rohit sharma before match with bangladesh



kya dhoya hain .. poora atitude utar diya BDion ka..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

2-3 Bangali players if they made fast 50 , problem ho jaigi ....

300 in today's cricket is like .... average score if you recall 4 years ago India used to score 350 easily vs Bangladesh ....


But now things are different struggling to get to 300 runs ... barely .....

All Bangladesh need is 2-3 players to form partnership and on that easy field very easy to do

The worse part is that the pitch is DEAD

There is 0% turn for spinners 

And there is not enough movement for bowlers .....


----------



## PurpleButcher

let dhoni meet his new daughter... indian team dont be so selfish... lose and let your selfless captain meet his daughter


----------



## SpArK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 2-3 Bangali players if they made fast 50 , problem ho jaigi ....
> 
> 300 in today's cricket is like .... average score




Yes mate, yes... all is possible.. dont get disheartened.. hope is there...and please , i repeat please never cry if all thesse efforts go in vain......feel for you mate....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## protest

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 2-3 Bangali players if they made fast 50 , problem ho jaigi ....
> 
> 300 in today's cricket is like .... average score if you recall 4 years ago India used to score 350 easily vs Bangladesh ....
> 
> 
> But now things are different struggling to get to 300 runs ... barely .....
> 
> All Bangladesh need is 2-3 players to form partnership and on that easy field very easy to do



Yet Pakistan can't seem to reach 300 at least once. They are yet to reach those modern standards. Right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 2-3 Bangali players if they made fast 50 , problem ho jaigi ....
> 
> 300 in today's cricket is like .... average score if you recall 4 years ago India used to score 350 easily vs Bangladesh ....
> 
> 
> But now things are different struggling to get to 300 runs ... barely .....
> 
> All Bangladesh need is 2-3 players to form partnership and on that easy field very easy to do



Ok we made average score. But BD is not a average team either.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

jaiind said:


>


That uncle is very funny

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## punit

PurpleButcher said:


> let dhoni meet his new daughter... indian team dont be so selfish... lose and let your selfless captain meet his daughter


he will meet his daughter with a shining new cup as gift !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

That was out


----------



## rajnikant

Dhoni gave back one chance to lungis in first over itself


----------



## jaatram

HttpError said:


> Come on Bengal Super Tigers, Do it. Do it for *Hassina ka Passina*, and make them proud today.


----------



## bongbang

That uncle has problems with everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

ExtraOdinary said:


>


what the fcuk is that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

ganesh177 said:


> That was out


dhoni's mind was absent


----------



## LURKER

Next time our under 19 team should play Bangladesh so that the matches are not totally one sided and our margin of win is not embarrassing for our neighbours.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wow 7 runs already scored !!!


----------



## SpArK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Wow 7 runs already scored !!!




Must be a world record.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

4 run ...easy batting ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

India vs Bangladesh
302/6 (50) 7/0 (3)


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

One more 4


----------



## Parul

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 4 run ...easy batting ground



They've already made 20 Runs.


----------



## bongbang

Wow back to back 4s


----------



## HttpError

4 4 4 lol


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

One more 4


----------



## Dalit

I wouldn't be surprised if BD chase this down.


----------



## jaiind

HttpError said:


> 4 4 4 lol


proud day for you


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The wicket is so quick , a simple push goes to 4 , so fast it was only Indian batsmen that played tuk tuk


----------



## Zibago

India

Bangladesh




302/6 (50) 16/0 (3.4)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

BD is flying at the moment. No need for any rash shots. *Keep wickets in hand. That's the key on this wicket.* They'll win this one hands down.


----------



## protest

Dalit said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if BD chase this down.



I would be surprised if they cross 220.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isupportaap

why only 302/6 (50) over?why not 3002 ?
Why are our Batsmen doing minority appeasement to Bangladeshi Mulla's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

protest said:


> I would be surprised if they cross 220.



That remains to be seen, but this BD seems more matured. I would be worried as an Indian.


----------



## HttpError

jaiind said:


> proud day for you


Stop being so Naive.


----------



## drunken-monke

Dalit said:


> That remains to be seen, but this BD seems more matured. I would be worried as an Indian.


I would be worried as a Pakistani, cosidering the fact that tomorrow thet have encounter with Aussies and Warner, Maxwell, Faulknaur, smith, watson, finch.. all can play long shots... and are brutal to bowlers.. Very scarry.. ooooohhh


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

So 25 runs in 5 overs pretty good start

correction 30 runs made already


----------



## Ragnar

Why are our paid rawami dalals not throwing their wickets away? Hadh ho gayi ghaddari ki... Shame on Tamim.


----------



## jaatram

isupportaap said:


> why only 302/6 (50) over?why not 3002 ?
> Why are our Batsmen doing minority appeasement to Bangladeshi Mulla's?


Modi must answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> Modi must answer.


Are we loosing???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

drunken-monke said:


> I would be worried as a Pakistan, cosidering the fact that tomorrow thet have encounter with Aussies and Warner, Maxwell, Faulknaur, smith, watson, finch.. all can play long shots... and are brutal to bowlers.. Very scarry.. ooooohhh



LOL Only Indians can be scared of those mighty aussies who can clock upto 150 but that speed is quite normal back in Pakistan as we bowl at 150+, maybe for you because your weak bowlers cant.


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


> Are we loosing???


Yes we are loosing the secular fabric


----------



## Zibago

isupportaap said:


> why only 302/6 (50) over?why not 3002 ?
> Why are our Batsmen doing minority appeasement to Bangladeshi Mulla's?


----------



## Dalit

drunken-monke said:


> I would be worried as a Pakistani, cosidering the fact that tomorrow thet have encounter with Aussies and Warner, Maxwell, Faulknaur, smith, watson, finch.. all can play long shots... and are brutal to bowlers.. Very scarry.. ooooohhh



Had I been an India, I would have jumped out of a window right now.


----------



## Ragnar

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!! OR NOT???


----------



## Bornubus

Yadav jee strikes --- and the cheater Arab is back to his shit Hole

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

Breaking News:

India to offer free adhar card to bangladesh cricket team if they lose this match. What more can the bangladeshis ask for?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drunken-monke

HttpError said:


> LOL Only Indians can be scared of those mighty aussies who can clock upto 150 but that speed is quite normal back in Pakistan as we bowl at 150+, maybe for you because your weak bowlers cant.


Their batting gonna scare you... not the balling.. all those mentioned are batsmen..


----------



## Parul

Out!


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> Yes we are loosing the secular fabric


I'm gonna kick your kiester 

Sach batao!!! 
Will we loose?? are we loosing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

HttpError said:


> Stop being so Naive.


ok, mr/mrs intellectual


----------



## SpArK

*One Gone.... 9 More to Go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

India
vs
Bangladesh





302/6 (50) 32/0 (6.1)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

Tamim out.. One down....


----------



## nair

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 You seems to be alone here..... I will join you mate Let us cheer for BD......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ganesh177

Dhoni you beauty


----------



## jaatram

Ek catch kya pakad li ... 3rd umpire tak pahuch gaye Bangladehi


----------



## Ragnar

Out...!!! Dangerous Tamim is gone..!!!


----------



## SwAggeR

Gone


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Aye ye out kab howa ....


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Run out !


----------



## metronome

lolol lungi unravels !!!!!!


----------



## jaatram

Dalit said:


> Had I been an India, I would have jumped out of a window right now.


Yup being a Pakistani you keep yourself locked indoors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaiind

another wicket  lungi dance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

OUT!! Again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Aye ye out kab howa ....



Tension math le meri bhai...... BD will win.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

OUTTTTTTT!! Run Out..!!!! 2 wickets down for BN..


----------



## rajnikant

Hahaha these lungis cant field cant bat and now cant even run ...out out out
Burnol stock kar lo bahiyo black mei bikegi


----------



## protest

Dalit said:


> That remains to be seen, but this BD seems more matured. I would be worried as an Indian.



33/2 okay. I'll update you final score. Don't worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

two down...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> Tension math le meri bhai...... BD will win.........


----------



## drunken-monke

Yar Lungi itani jaldi chutegi, pata nahi tha...


----------



## rajnikant

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Aye ye out kab howa ....


Jab tu bhai burnol laga raha tha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Yar Bangali looog ape ne jeetna hai , ya khilna hai ....sooch loo pehle

Ye run out wali chaukar bazi nahi chale gi


----------



## Bornubus

Once again Yadav jee kicked a rohingya to indian ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skillrex

Second wikeeet falls... Sir Jadeja


----------



## Indian Patriot

levina said:


> I'm gonna kick your kiester
> 
> Sach batao!!!
> Will we loose?? are we loosing?



Namaste Levina Ji


----------



## drunken-monke

Dalit said:


> Had I been an India, I would have jumped out of a window right now.


Don't compare our psych with yours...


----------



## Ragnar

33-2.. Soumya Sarkar now batting.. How good is he..??


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


> I'm gonna kick your kiester
> 
> Sach batao!!!
> Will we loose?? are we loosing?


nah we just need 8 wickets to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Dalit said:


> Had I been an India, I would have jumped out of a window right now.


So why dint you do it as a Pakistani yet? Tour team have you so many such chances.


----------



## Levina

Indian Patriot said:


> Namaste Levina Ji


????
Out of the blue??



ab score batao!!!!


----------



## Indian Patriot

soumya sarkar helps bring down another wicket. Its time for sarkar to apply for Indian citizenship.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaku1

levina said:


> I'm gonna kick your kiester
> 
> Sach batao!!!
> Will we loose?? are we loosing?


ISI funded the umpire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Bangla collapsing as usual. They have Akmal syndrome.


----------



## Zibago

India
vs
Bangladesh




302/6 (50) 33/2 (6.4)


----------



## Indian Patriot

levina said:


> ????
> Out of the blue??
> 
> 
> 
> ab score batao!!!!



33/2 after 7.2 over Levina Ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

jaatram said:


> Yup being a Pakistani you keep yourself locked indoors



LMAO Yep and you rape anything that crawls.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Bangla will now tuk tuk for 10 overs. Will try to accelerate then collapse for 180 all out.


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> nah we just need 8 wickets to win.


Oh!


kaku1 said:


> ISI funded the umpire.



Reminds me of Rakhi Sawant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaiind

Ragnar said:


> 33-2.. Soumya Sarkar now batting.. How good is he..??


he is another tuk tuk misbah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

Huge Indian crowd ---- why don't these guys punish that Arabi cheater after the match to remind of his proper place 

Fake 40 kg Tigers


----------



## kaykay

Bangladesh will lose by 100+ runs.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great test for Middle order for Bangladesh

Still a modest target ....35 runs already chopped down from 300 runs

4 run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khujliwal

Quick update: Aadhar card status for Soumya Sarkar - Printing in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Great test for Middle order for Bangladesh
> 
> Still a modest target ....35 runs already chopped down from 300 runs
> 
> 4 run



Very true my friend.... It is gettable..... Our team need to back up.... Hope BD hits a 4 every over.... Let us cheer hard!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Great test for Middle order for Bangladesh
> 
> Still a modest target ....35 runs already chopped down from 300 runs
> 
> 4 run



300 a modest target? How many times did Pakistan score 300 in WC 2015?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

Every Pakistani is supporting Bangladesh. The pain of a falling wicket is like losing our own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

India
vs
Bangladesh




302/6 (50) 38/2 (8)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

Feels like latest Mauka Mauka add is true...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

7 matches though where is that kohli special innings?


----------



## Parul

A wicket is on the cards.


----------



## hunter_hunted

Indian Patriot said:


> 300 a modest target? How many times did Pakistan score 300 in WC 2015?



We are defenders not chasers . Our performance in Defending is a proof of that ....


----------



## jaatram

Dalit said:


> LMAO Yep and you rape anything that crawls.


Keep yourself locked up and stop crawling and please don't jump out of the window.. some Indian might catch you mid air and do you before you even realize wtf is going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Patriot

Menace2Society said:


> Every Pakistani is supporting Bangladesh. The pain of a falling wicket is like losing our own.



It is expected. Every Indian will support australia in their QF match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

I see the score to be 187/2 for 32 Overs


----------



## Indian Patriot

hunter_hunted said:


> We are defenders not chasers . Our performance in Defending is a proof of that ....



1999 and 2003 WC says otherwise.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

4 run ...delicate touch four

I mean Bangladesh already eliminated England ....orgin of cricket


----------



## jaatram

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Great test for Middle order for Bangladesh
> 
> Still a modest target ....35 runs already chopped down from 300 runs
> 
> 4 run.


Bangladeshi must target the COW corner boundary on the field just to troll India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

drunken-monke said:


> Don't compare our psych with yours...



LMAO Agreed lil rapist. An Indian with a panda avatar? What is this world coming to...


----------



## Indian Patriot

HttpError said:


> I see the score to be 187/2 for 32 Overs



you need a doctor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

HttpError said:


> I see the score to be 187/2 for 32 Overs



Australia scoring it against Pakistan?


----------



## Bornubus

Is hasina cheering for India or Arabs --?


----------



## indo

Dalit said:


> LMAO Yep and you rape anything that crawls.


Don't blow up please !!  


calm down a little **** .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Indian Patriot said:


> It is expected. Every Indian will support australia in their QF match.



I would rather support Pakistan and beat them again in Semi Finals. Twice in one world cup.

Pakistan's win over Aussia will ensure India in final.


----------



## Menace2Society

Indian bowlers are the girliest in world cricket/


----------



## jaiind

Menace2Society said:


> Every Pakistani is supporting Bangladesh. The pain of a falling wicket is like losing our own.


please merge bangladesh as your territory


----------



## Dalit

indo said:


> Don't blow up please !!



Don't rape and insert steel rods please...

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## protest

Dalit said:


> Don't rape and insert steel rods please...



STFU..


----------



## Menace2Society

jaiind said:


> please merge bangladesh as your territory



I am talking supporting a cricket team. What does that have to do with anything? Lame attempt at trolling, try harder.


----------



## Dalit

protest said:


> STFU..



Make me ugly lil rapist.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## nair

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 4 run ...delicate touch four
> 
> I mean Bangladesh already eliminated England ....orgin of cricket



True my friend.... Now they need to eliminate India..... Origin of cricket related issues.........


----------



## MilSpec

Menace2Society said:


> Indian bowlers are the girliest in world cricket/


And still managed to browbeat mighty pakistanis into oblivion.... oops

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Indian Patriot

Menace2Society said:


> Indian bowlers are the girliest in world cricket/



These same bowlers bowled you out in the first match of WC 2015. I don't know why Pakistan is even playing, they will be thrashed by Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Dalit said:


> Make me ugly lil rapist.



I am not a low life like you to engage in a troll fest.


----------



## Menace2Society

Indian Patriot said:


> These same bowlers bowled you out in the first match of WC 2015. I don't know why Pakistan is even playing, they will be thrashed by Australia.



Like India got thrashed by Australia on this tour? Tell me how many times have India beaten Australia in the last 3 months?


----------



## Dalit

Indian Patriot said:


> These same bowlers bowled you out in the first match of WC 2015. I don't know why Pakistan is even playing, they will be thrashed by Australia.



You just worry about BD for the moment. Don't get too chuffed up ugly Indian. You still have to win here...


----------



## Soumitra

Menace2Society said:


> Indian bowlers are the girliest in world cricket/


That is why they took 60 wickets in 6 matches


----------



## Dalit

protest said:


> I am not a low life like you to engage in a troll fest.



You're a il rapist though. Try denying that...


----------



## LURKER

Dalit said:


> LMAO Yep and you rape anything that crawls.


You don't even spare dead bodies and sheep. Let's discuss your fetishes in some other thread and spare this one for cricket .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

Dalit said:


> Don't rape and insert steel rods please...


Okay you are spared


----------



## kaykay

Menace2Society said:


> Every Pakistani is supporting Bangladesh. The pain of a falling wicket is like losing our own.


That will make India's celebration double after defeating Bangladesh. haha


----------



## Dalit

LURKER said:


> You don't even spare dead bodies and sheep. Let's discuss your fetishes in some other thread and spare this one for cricket .



Hey, lil Indian. Did you rape that fat lady in your avatar? I bet ya did...







Dhoni and his guns LMAO


----------



## Levina

Dalit said:


> You just worry about BD for the moment. Don't get too chuffed up ugly Indian. You still have to win here...


Beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder...or something to that effect 
Now get over your inferiority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Patriot

Dalit said:


> You just worry about BD for the moment. Don't get too chuffed up ugly Indian. You still have to win here...



You ugly Pakistani, India already won this match. Gurandamnteed!! You worry about your survival against Australia, they will chew you up and throw you out of the tournament. You ugly smelly duck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Indian Patriot said:


> You ugly Pakistani, India already won this match. Gurandamnteed!! You worry about your survival against Australia, they will chew you up and throw you out of the tournament. You ugly smelly duck.



LMAO mirchi lagi. Burn lil Indian. Burn like never before. LMAO


----------



## Levina

Indian Patriot said:


> You ugly Pakistani, India already won this match. Gurandamnteed!! You worry about your survival against Australia, they will chew you up and throw you out of the tournament. You ugly smelly duck.


ducks 're cute!!! 

Anybody duck out yet?


----------



## Indian Patriot

Menace2Society said:


> Like India got thrashed by Australia on this tour? Tell me how many times have India beaten Australia in the last 3 months?



Like pakistan gets thrashed by every country they play against? Tell me how many times has pakistan beat India at the last 6 world cups? That is 24 years.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mohit ki pitai ho gai ..... 20 runs given 3 overs already


----------



## Indian Patriot

levina said:


> ducks 're cute!!!
> 
> Anybody duck out yet?



donald duck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

bhai koi to bata de score kya hua hai aaj rat virat ke right hand me bahut dard hoga


----------



## Bornubus

Indian Patriot said:


> You ugly Pakistani, India already won this match. Gurandamnteed!! You worry about your survival against Australia, they will chew you up and throw you out of the tournament. You ugly smelly duck.


why insulting Duck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Badass

ducks taste good


----------



## Razia Sultana

Indian Patriot said:


> soumya sarkar helps bring down another wicket. Its time for sarkar to apply for Indian citizenship.


All sorts of trolling allowed today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ouch mohit ..... check ker zara ball kaha gi looks like 6


----------



## Indian Patriot

Dalit said:


> LMAO mirchi lagi. Burn lil Indian. Burn like never before. LMAO



That is a Bollywood movie and Bollywood's budget is 50% of pakistan GDP. If you losers even manage to score 200 batting first against Australia I will say you still deserve ICC status.


----------



## Menace2Society

Indian Patriot said:


> Like pakistan gets thrashed by every country they play against? Tell me how many times has pakistan beat India at the last 6 world cups? That is 24 years.


 
You didn't answer my question. You are talking about how Pakistan will do against Australia but you don't want to talk about India's record in last 3 months.


----------



## Indian Patriot

Razia Sultana said:


> All sorts of trolling allowed today.



Hello Razia. Hee hee hee hee.



Menace2Society said:


> You didn't answer my question. You are talking about how Pakistan will do against Australia but you don't want to talk about India's record in last 3 months.



What is pakistan's record in last 3 years? What is pakistan's record in world cups against India in last TWENTY FOUR years? Why are you even playing cricket when you do not know which is a the bat and which one is the ball?


----------



## Menace2Society

Keep trolling on cricket level. No need to get racial. Just a bit of fun.


----------



## Parul

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Ouch mohit ..... check ker zara ball kaha gi looks like 6



We are still going to win.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

54 already gone from 300 run !!! only odd 250 left !!!


----------



## Soumitra

Time to offer mahamadullah an Aadhar Card


----------



## SwAggeR

Where did that @aazidane vanish ??


----------



## SpArK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 54 already gone from 300 run !!! only odd 250 left !!!




Only that much.... i think it will be over in 10-15 overs...

Cheer up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 54 already gone from 300 run !!! only odd 250 left !!!



I admire your optimism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Badass

SwAggeR said:


> Where did that @aazidane vanish ??



he's shook


----------



## Menace2Society

Bangla can win if they don't lose a wicket for another 10 overs.


----------



## Parul

Soumitra said:


> Time to offer mahamadullah an Aadhar Card


Bullet from BSF would be APT.


----------



## Indian Patriot

bangladesh will be all out in another 10 overs.

If India wins against Australia in the semi final then India will go on to win the cup. No other team can stand against India now.


----------



## Razia Sultana

Menace2Society said:


> Keep trolling on cricket level. No need to get racial. Just a bit of fun.


Yup.
Get a bit dirty guys but dont get ugly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Indian Patriot said:


> Hello Razia. Hee hee hee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> What is pakistan's record in last 3 years? What is pakistan's record in world cups against India in last TWENTY FOUR years? Why are you even playing cricket when you do not know which is a the bat and which one is the ball?



Pakistan is ahead by 20 GAMES in overall head to head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

need to get mahmudullah's wicket... he might turn the the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Soumitra said:


> Time to offer mahamadullah an Aadhar Card



Your states don't have to tolerate these illegal immigrants.


----------



## Ragnar

SwAggeR said:


> Where did that @aazidane vanish ??



He said he will sacrifice so-many cows for every Indian wicket.. So maybe he has gone to the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Menace2Society said:


> Pakistan is ahead by 20 GAMES in overall head to head.



Head to head against who? 6-0 in 50 over cricket, 10-0 over all in WC history. Why do you even bother playing against India? It is known that Pakistani team is scared of India.


----------



## rockstarIN

Let the spinners come!


----------



## Don Badass

Ragnar said:


> He said he will sacrifice so-many cows for every Indian wicket.. So maybe he has gone to the market.



it's late night in canada

his mom probably told him to go to sleep


----------



## Indian Patriot

MilSpec said:


> need to get mahmudullah's wicket... he might turn the the game



Even if God comes down to bat for bangladesh then also bangladesh will lose this match. Koi Shak?


----------



## Ragnar

Sarkar is our in-house RAW agent.. he will play 100 balls for 20 runs..


----------



## LURKER

Dalit said:


> Hey, lil Indian. Did you rape that fat lady in your avatar? I bet ya did...


Lol my polio friend , go rape your neighbour's goat already.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I.R.A

jaatram said:


> Keep yourself locked up and stop crawling and please don't jump out of the window.. some Indian might catch you mid air and *do you* before you even realize wtf is going on.



@SpArK where is your honor, where is your justice, he is saying the same action in code words that I said openly. Why why why. Words matter but actions don't? Why why why. A straight forward person gets marked negatively for his truthfulness and a diplomatic liar does not why why why?

@jaatram Nothing personal I am questioning the double standards here.


----------



## Indian Patriot

After every over the RRR is shooting up. This match will be over in next 10 overs.


----------



## Menace2Society

Indian Patriot said:


> Head to head against who? 6-0 in 50 over cricket, 10-0 over all in WC history. Why do you even bother playing against India? It is known that Pakistani team is scared of India.



Pakistan knocked you out of Asia Cup last year. Pakistan team is so scared of your girly fast bowlers.

Here is Bhuveneshwar Kumar celebrating


----------



## nair

*Stop trolling and stop getting personal...... This thread is about Cricket..... Not rape*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Razia Sultana

Indian Patriot said:


> Head to head against who? 6-0 in 50 over cricket, 10-0 over all in WC history. Why do you even bother playing against India? It is known that Pakistani team is scared of India.


watch the match please.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

4 runs


----------



## Ragnar

Sarkar - you Yindoo Dalal.. don't hit boundaries- idiot.


----------



## Menace2Society

I really do like Mahmudullah. He is going to a be world class batsman.


----------



## Indian Patriot

Menace2Society said:


> Pakistan knocked you out of Asia Cup last year. Pakistan team is so scared of your girly fast bowlers.
> 
> Here is Bhuveneshwar Kumar celebrating



Last year? LOL!! India bowled you out in WC THIS year. 

And yes, that is the Indian women's cricket team. Too bad pakistan does not even have a women's team. But then again they can send in their men's team to compete. After all seeing the way pakistan plays there is no difference between male pakistani athletes and female ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> you need a doctor.



lol what if that happens ?


----------



## Indian Patriot

LockJaw said:


> Didn't you guys just lose to us a few weeks ago?



They are suffering from short term memory loss.


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> Last year? LOL!! India bowled you out in WC THIS year.
> 
> And yes, that is the Indian women's cricket team. Too bad pakistan does not even have a women's team. But then again they can send in their men's team to compete. After all seeing the way pakistan plays there is no difference between male pakistani athletes and female ones.



LOL from the same girly team you have lost so many ODIs and shame that even to this day you can't equal the ration lmao


----------



## jaatram

Color_Less_Sky said:


> @SpArK where is your honor, where is your justice, he is saying the same action in code words that I said openly. Why why why. Words matter but actions don't? Why why why. A straight forward person gets marked negatively for his truthfulness and a diplomatic liar does not why why why?
> 
> @jaatram Nothing personal* I am questioning the double standards here*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Razia Sultana said:


> watch the match please.



Whose side are you on Razia Ji?


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

HttpError said:


> LOL from the same girly team you have lost so many ODIs and shame that even to this day you can't equal the ration lmao



I might have taken you seriously but you guys could not win one match in a worlc cup against India in past 24 years. Dum nahin hai kya kisi Pakistani me ke Indian team ko hara sake?


----------



## SwAggeR

Wicket or two do tumble after drink breaks.


----------



## Bornubus

Menace2Society said:


> Pakistan knocked you out of Asia Cup last year. Pakistan team is so scared of your girly fast bowlers.
> 
> Here is Bhuveneshwar Kumar celebrating


watch some other sports also your week wrestlers can't even stand for 100 seconds against Indians

Pakistan knocked out by India on MMA league debut - The Express Tribune

Photos: Sushil Kumar decimates Pakistan's Qamar Abbas in 107 secs to take CWG Gold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Indian Patriot said:


> Last year? LOL!! India bowled you out in WC THIS year.
> 
> And yes, that is the Indian women's cricket team. Too bad pakistan does not even have a women's team. But then again they can send in their men's team to compete. After all seeing the way pakistan plays there is no difference between male pakistani athletes and female ones.



In a meaningless group match?

Pakistan Asia cup triumph and aane do series win in 2012 means Pakistan is dominating India in last 4 years.

This is a Pakistani fast bowler.





Indian bowler





I hope this makes sense to you now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> I might have taken you seriously but you guys could not win one match in a worlc cup against India in past 24 years. Dum nahin hai kya kisi Pakistani me ke Indian team ko hara sake?



O bhai itna hara chukay hain Phele he ab or kitna haro ga lol Hum ne socha tum bhi kuch jeet lo thorti Winning average he thek ker lo LMFAO 



Menace2Society said:


> In a meaningless group match?
> 
> Pakistan Asia cup triumph and aane do series win in 2012 means Pakistan is dominating India in last 4 years.
> 
> This is a Pakistani fast bowler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian bowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this makes sense to you now.



They are physically inferior and weak lol how come they can produce something like Shoaib Akhter, they look like little girls


----------



## Bornubus

@Menace2Society

Photos: Sushil Kumar decimates Pakistan's Qamar Abbas in 107 secs to take CWG Gold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ragnar

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Out!


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bornubus

Another Hybrid Arab Bengali .... Just did a Ghar Wapsi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant

what an Intelligent catch by Dhawan....out out out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Menace2Society said:


> In a meaningless group match?
> 
> Pakistan Asia cup triumph and aane do series win in 2012 means Pakistan is dominating India in last 4 years.
> 
> This is a Pakistani fast bowler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian bowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this makes sense to you now.



India defeats pakistan in EVERY WC match.

1996 - QF match, 2011 SF match, 2007 T20 Final match. Tum logo ki woh aukat hi nahi ki Indian cricket team ke saamne khare reh sako. Indian team ka naam sunte hi pakistani team ke players rona shuru kar dete hai. 

And I remember shoaib akhtar. Sehwag told him ki beta beta hota hai or baap baap hota hai. Bohut dhulai ki uski 2003 me. Now he works in India and badmouths pakistani cricket team.

Yaar your players have no integrity, paiso ke liye bohut zaldi khud ko bech dete hai pakistani cricketers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Nice catch by Dhawan !


----------



## Parul

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 4 runs



Bhai Out ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

Mahmudullah Out..!! Wierd catch.


----------



## Indian Patriot

HttpError said:


> O bhai itna hara chukay hain Phele he ab or kitna haro ga lol Hum ne socha tum bhi kuch jeet lo thorti Winning average he thek ker lo LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> They are physically inferior and weak lol how come they can produce something like Shoaib Akhter, they look like little girls



6-0 score hai in favor of India. Ja ke tumhare players ko pehle samjhao cricket kise kehte hai taki age jake pakistanio ko TV na todna pare. Bhul gaya k, kaho to link share karu jab India se harne ke baad pakistani TV torne me lag gaye the?


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> I might have taken you seriously but you guys could not win one match in a worlc cup against India in past 24 years. Dum nahin hai kya kisi Pakistani me ke Indian team ko hara sake?



Or haan yad aya last bilateral series mein tu tumhare ghar aker hara ker gaye the Pura Delhi chup kerwa dya tha


----------



## jaiind

Lungi dance at mcg


----------



## rajnikant

HttpError said:


> O bhai itna hara chukay hain Phele he ab or kitna haro ga lol Hum ne socha tum bhi kuch jeet lo thorti Winning average he thek ker lo LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> They are physically inferior and weak lol how come they can produce something like Shoaib Akhter, they look like little girls


Shoiab Akhtar is fat uglly pu$$y...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Aadhar Card worked


----------



## Don Badass

HttpError said:


> They are physically inferior and weak lol how come they can produce something like Shoaib Akhter, they look like little girls



this guy thinks shoaib akhtar is anything near strong or particularly physically robust

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Ragnar said:


> OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It happens after drink interval.


----------



## Srinivas

what a ball by Aswin !


----------



## MilSpec

nice ... short ball does the trick again... mahmudullah gone!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

His foot touched the line , should have been called a 4 run or 6 suprised at the out call
His foot was clearly touching the boundary pannels which is why he was unbalanced

3 Dubious call in favor for India

*Batsmen was given benefit of doubt *
1 LBW not given due to 1 milimeter ...difference yeah you can see that 1 millimeter umpire
1 Catch disallowed, a mysterious no ball ??

*
Here when the player touched the pannel and was offblance , benefit of doubt was not given*
1 - Wrong dismissal at boundry, instead of 6 , out was given clearly after the player felt the pylon on his foot he quickly thew the ball up again such basic mistakes being done by Umpiring today shameful....no that foot touching the pannel is not seen vs Bangali batsmen

Suprised at Bangali player's sportsmanship

Using full umpiring force in this one


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

HttpError said:


> They are physically inferior and weak lol how come they can produce something like Shoaib Akhter, they look like little girls



The same shoaib akhtar who was hit around like a girl by Ross Taylor in 2011 WC? The same shoaib akhtar who now earns his rozi roti in India by abusing pakistani cricket team?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

Don Badass said:


> this guy thinks shoaib akhtar is anything near strong or particularly physically robust
> 
> LOL


 
LOL look who is taking people with average height of 5.4 skinny to bone and talking about strong, LMFAO


----------



## Razia Sultana

Indian Patriot said:


> Whose side are you on Razia Ji?


Lo... 3rd wicket gone.
We all are watching the match together with bangladeshis, pakistanis and we women around. I know its fun time so troll and get dirty but my request is to be in limits. I am here with you for another 30 min max, then my kids wud be back from school and u do whatever.


----------



## Ragnar

Six...


----------



## Skillrex

Epic catch by sir jadeja..


----------



## Don Badass

why are pakistanis bragging about being athletic in the least athletic sport in the world aside from golf

some cricketers are actually fatasses


----------



## I.R.A

Razia Sultana said:


> All sorts of trolling allowed today.



No I got my first -ve rating today, and its like loosing my virginity on this forum. 

And that too for some stupid who made me to reply to his reply for my question about score 

Who gets a -ve rating for watching cricket I mean

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Patriot

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> His foot touched the line , should have been called a 4 run or 6 suprised at the out call



India ne paise khilaye.


----------



## SpArK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> His foot touched the line , should have been called a 4 run or 6 suprised at the out call
> His foot was clearly touching the boundary pannels which is why he was unbalanced




Not just his foot.. his hands, nose, ears all touched the line..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bongbang

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> His foot touched the line , should have been called a 4 run or 6 suprised at the out call
> His foot was clearly touching the boundary pannels which is why he was unbalanced



Yes. That wasnt out. How cheap this game. Didnt check properly


----------



## Ragnar

Skillrex said:


> Epic catch by sir jadeja..



It was Dhawan.


----------



## SpArK

Color_Less_Sky said:


> No I got my first -ve rating today, and its like loosing my virginity on this forum.
> 
> And that too for some stupid who made me to reply to his reply for my question about score
> 
> Who gets a -ve rating for watching cricket I mean




That was a bad remark and a very foul language... If u agree to delete it... i will reverse.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Srinivas

If the foot touches the rope, there will be a slight movement of the rope, which isn't !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 
Kaha ho tum ?


----------



## Indian Patriot

HttpError said:


> Or haan yad aya last bilateral series mein tu tumhare ghar aker hara ker gaye the Pura Delhi chup kerwa dya tha



Last bilateral hi kyun, go back 1000 years and comment how muhammed ghori won a gully cricket match against prithviraj chauhan by 4 wickets. World is in 2015 while pakistan is still stuck in 1945. 

pakistan team journey ends in their match against Australia. If Australia bats first then they score 500, if Australia bowls first then pakistan out for 100.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Badass

HttpError said:


> LOL look who is taking people with average height of 5.4 skinny to bone and talking about strong, LMFAO



i dont give a shit about pakistan or india i live in the US

if you didnt live all the way in a 3rd world shithole across the world i'd whoop both you and akhtar's asses at the same time

fact is you pakistanis are bragging about being athletic in a sport that requires less athleticism than even baseball


----------



## I.R.A

SpArK said:


> That was a bad remark and a very foul language... If u agree to delete it... i will reverse.



Okay I will delete it promise by God

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Srinivas said:


> If the foot touches the rope, there will be a slight movement of the rope, which isn't !




Great indian rope trick???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

SpArK said:


> That was a bad remark and a very foul language... If u agree to delete it... i will reverse.



Thats the spirit !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

Razia Sultana said:


> Lo... 3rd wicket gone.
> We all are watching the match together with bangladeshis, pakistanis and we women around. I know its fun time so troll and get dirty but my request is to be in limits. I am here with you for another 30 min max, then my kids wud be back from school and u do whatever.



bangladeshis and pakistanis? You in Australia right now?



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> His foot touched the line , should have been called a 4 run or 6 suprised at the out call
> His foot was clearly touching the boundary pannels which is why he was unbalanced
> 
> 3 Dubious call in favor for India
> 
> 1 LBW
> 1 Catch disallowed
> 
> 1 - Wrong dismissal at boundry, instead of 6 , out was given clearly after the player felt the pylon on his foot he quickly thew the ball up again such basic mistakes being done by Umpiring today shameful
> 
> Suprised at Bangali player's sportsmanship
> 
> Using full umpiring force in this one



India pays for 90% of ICC revenue. Itna haq to banta hai boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ragnar

Color_Less_Sky said:


> No *I got my first -ve rating today, and its like loosing my virginity on this forum*.
> 
> And that too for some stupid who made me to reply to his reply for my question about score
> 
> Who gets a -ve rating for watching cricket I mean



Congrats Bro'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Match finish by 25th over.


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> Last bilateral hi kyun, go back 1000 years and comment how muhammed ghori won a gully cricket match against prithviraj chauhan by 4 wickets. World is in 2015 while pakistan is still stuck in 1945.
> 
> pakistan team journey ends in their match against Australia. If Australia bats first then they score 500, if Australia bowls first then pakistan out for 100.




lol if you want to go back in past then you were under occupation for 800 Hundred years lol  HAHHA let see tomorrow


----------



## bongbang

Srinivas said:


> If the foot touches the rope, there will be a slight movement of the rope, which isn't !



Should have checked that angle again. Checked 3 angles other than the particular one.


----------



## Srinivas

HttpError said:


> lol if you want to go back in past then you were under occupation for 800 Hundred years lol  HAHHA let see tomorrow



I would like to see India - Pakistan semi final !

We want to beat Pakistan one more time in this WC.



bongbang said:


> Should have checked that angle again. Checked 3 angles other than the particular one.



There is not even a slight movement of the rope !


----------



## alpha q

Kloitra said:


> You sure? India folded SA on same pitch for quite a low total a few days back.


Lol, ye @AZADPAKISTAN2009 match ke baad aatmhatya na karle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

Soumya is a girl's name in India.. What a fag..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

What a catch by Dhoni !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant

one more lungi gone ...out out


----------



## jaiind

An another wicket .good catch by msd


----------



## Ragnar

Soumya- the girly man is out..!!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

How did the indian player realize he was touching the pannel unless he touched and felt it with his foot !!! Such common sense mistakes .. by umpiring thankgod Pakistan is not playing the game 

But Bangladesh have a valid case of bias refereeing in this one 3 Game changing mistakes already


----------



## Parul

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 Bhai, ek aur out ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Sarkar/government has fallen...

LOL @AZADPAKISTAN2009


----------



## Indian Patriot

HttpError said:


> lol if you want to go back in past then you were under occupation for 800 Hundred years lol  HAHHA let see tomorrow



For certainly India was under occupation since 1192. It is the pakistanis who believe they were the invaders when in reality they too were occupied. Listen to Hasan Nissar sahab, you pakistanis had the same history like India until 1947. 

Forget tomorrow, Australia will win very easily.


----------



## Skillrex

1 more lungi Gone...


----------



## SirHatesALot

come on Indian members stop calling names to Bangladeshi people


----------



## punit

Menace2Society said:


> Indian bowlers are the girliest in world cricket/


and they managed to bowl out pakistani team !


----------



## ni8mare

after all pakistanis only dream of wishing to chase 



Dalit said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if BD chase this down.



pakistanis should worried for theirs behind which will be spanked by aus


Dalit said:


> That remains to be seen, but this BD seems more matured. I would be worried as an Indian.





Dalit said:


> BD is flying at the moment. No need for any rash shots. *Keep wickets in hand. That's the key on this wicket.* They'll win this one hands down.


----------



## Razia Sultana

SpArK said:


> That was a bad remark and a very foul language... If u agree to delete it... i will reverse.





Color_Less_Sky said:


> Okay I will delete it promise by God



Thats the spirit... gentlemen!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

can any one from india give me a link so i can watch match in office


----------



## Skillrex

Ragnar said:


> It was Dhawan.


Jeez.. i need my bloody specs soon..


----------



## punit

HttpError said:


> lol if you want to go back in past then you were under occupation for 800 Hundred years lol  HAHHA let see tomorrow


under Pakistani occupation ?


----------



## WAR-rior

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> How did the indian player realize he was touching the pannel unless he touched and felt it with his foot !!! Such common sense mistakes .. by umpiring thankgod Pakistan is not playing the game
> 
> But Bangladesh have a valid case of bias refereeing in this one 3 Game changing mistakes already


Ecccjhhaaacctttlllyyyy.. I agree with you. Now let us enjoy the game.


----------



## SpArK

Razia Sultana said:


> Thats the spirit... gentlemen!




Good members are hard to see. He is among the good ones...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Razia Sultana

Indian Patriot said:


> bangladeshis and pakistanis? You in Australia right now?


I am talking about PDF.


----------



## punit

GURU DUTT said:


> can any one from india give me a link so i can watch match in office


kaam mere tau karenge !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> How did the indian player realize he was touching the pannel unless he touched and felt it with his foot !!! Such common sense mistakes .. by umpiring thankgod Pakistan is not playing the game
> 
> But Bangladesh have a valid case of bias refereeing in this one 3 Game changing mistakes already




I agree. Throw cheating Pakistani Umpire Aleem Dar out of ICC..


----------



## WAR-rior

punit said:


> under Pakistani occupation ?


Their psyche is screwed up .. Let it be. No point pondering over.


----------



## Indian Patriot

punit said:


> kaam mere tau karenge !



You a Jat?


----------



## kaykay

Last batting pair?


----------



## doppelganger

SpArK said:


> Good members are hard to see. He is among the good ones...


 
And me?

Syed is not reversing the 3 he gave me.


----------



## jaatram

Color_Less_Sky said:


> No I got my first -ve rating today, and its like loosing my virginity on this forum.



Aage se ya peeche se?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rajnikant

Sami is the highest wicket taker now in this WC 2015


----------



## Indian Patriot

kaykay said:


> Last batting pair?



bangladesh does not even have a proper batsman, batting pair kahan se ayega?

Unfortunately India's run will also be over after this match. The semi finals will be against Australia and they look invincible.



jaatram said:


> Aage se ya peeche se?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

jaatram said:


> Aage se ya peeche se?


Aage se. Peechhe se to sirf @AZADPAKISTAN2009 Karta hai Cricket threads pe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

Don Badass said:


> i dont give a shit about pakistan or india i live in the US
> 
> if you didnt live all the way in a 3rd world shithole across the world i'd whoop both you and akhtar's asses at the same time
> 
> fact is you pakistanis are bragging about being athletic in a sport that requires less athleticism than even baseball




 That is some funny sh1t, are you on drugs ? I'd love to get whooped by you lol what shameless person you are defaming your own country


----------



## rajnikant

And the Irony is Indian team is known for batting prowess but nowhere to be seen in top batsmen list, but yeah someone has to be there so Sami decided it will be him.
Bravo Sami. you make us proud.


----------



## punit

Indian Patriot said:


> You a Jat?


nope! but we use Tau as well !!


----------



## Indian Patriot

rajnikant said:


> And the Irony is Indian team is known for batting prowess but nowhere to be seen in top batsmen list, but yeah someone has to be there so Sami decided it will be him.
> Bravo Sami. you make us proud.



Indian team was known for batting when India had the Fabulous Four. Now India has cartoons like dhawan and rohit sharma.


----------



## HttpError

Srinivas said:


> I would like to see India - Pakistan semi final !
> 
> We want to beat Pakistan one more time in this WC.
> 
> 
> 
> There is not even a slight movement of the rope !



Bring it on Baby, though we know your legs would shiver watching Aussies in Semi but no worries we will do their job


----------



## Ragnar

doppelganger said:


> And me?
> 
> Syed is not reversing the 3 he gave me.



You are Kufr + have Sunny Leone as avatar..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## punit

Menace2Society said:


> Pakistan knocked you out of Asia Cup last year. Pakistan team is so scared of your girly fast bowlers.
> 
> Here is Bhuveneshwar Kumar celebrating



we knocked you out of last WC and guess what won the WC too !!


----------



## HttpError

Indian Patriot said:


> For certainly India was under occupation since 1192. It is the pakistanis who believe they were the invaders when in reality they too were occupied. Listen to Hasan Nissar sahab, you pakistanis had the same history like India until 1947.
> 
> Forget tomorrow, Australia will win very easily.



Lol If tomorrow Australia wins then you guys are out for sure as well lol


----------



## ni8mare

Dalit said:


> LMAO Yep and you rape anything that crawls.





Dalit said:


> LMAO Agreed lil rapist. An Indian with a panda avatar? What is this world coming to...


says pakistani who use to rape their own sisters in 71..............and now don't even give justice to pakistnai women for 6 years


----------



## ganesh177

Indian Patriot said:


> bangladesh does not even have a proper batsman, batting pair kahan se ayega?
> 
> Unfortunately India's run will also be over after this match. The semi finals will be against Australia and they look invincible.



Didn't they loose against new zealand ?


----------



## Srinivas

HttpError said:


> Bring it on Baby, though we know your legs would shiver watching Aussies in Semi but no worries we will do their job



Not the case .......... India already beat the Aussies in 2011 WC.

This australian team is different , I would rate pointing or steve waugh side a better one.

Most of the players are playing in IPL. So no problem Indian players got used to the bowling!


----------



## SpArK

doppelganger said:


> And me?
> 
> Syed is not reversing the 3 he gave me.




I will you give you 3 and take 2 back... 

Win-win..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khujliwal

Quick update: Aadhar card status for Soumya Sarkar - Printing done, Shipment in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I.R.A

jaatram said:


> Aage se ya peeche se?



I am father of three kids............. koi shak?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant

Indian Patriot said:


> Indian team was known for batting when India had the Fabulous Four. Now India has cartoons like dhawan and rohit sharma.


I dont agree with this view point of yours. 
Every one has their role to play, even at the time of famous four Indian was not a Lethal team like this where all units functions in synch. at that time we relied on Bats men much. but today you have a TEAM not only Batsmans.
It will help Indian cricket to grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

GURU DUTT said:


> can any one from india give me a link so i can watch match in office



Try this, I had been watching it since morning but unfortunately the system admin just blocked it, may work for you
http://m.extracover.info/cricket-live-streaming-2.html


----------



## Indian Patriot

ganesh177 said:


> Didn't they loose against new zealand ?



By a whisker. They nearly defended a below 200 total. India has no counter against Smith and Starc. Upar se there is finch, clarke, warner, johnson, faulkner etc. If India wins the match, very unlikely, it will be an upset.


----------



## Soumitra

Required Run Rate 8.15


----------



## jaatram

Color_Less_Sky said:


> I am father of three kids............. koi shak?


it was just a joke man, Aap to serious hi ho gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

rajnikant said:


> I dont agree with this view point of yours.
> Every one has their role to play, even at the time of famous four Indian was not a Lethal team like this where all units functions in synch. at that time we relied on Bats men much. but today you have a TEAM not only Batsmans.
> It will help Indian cricket to grow.



Are you crazy? The 4 played against the likes of bret lee, warne, mcgrath, wasim akram etc in their prime. Dhawan, rohit sharma will not last 20 balls against such bowlers. The only genuine batsman India has today is Kohli. 

Zaheer Khan was a fantastic bowler, so was Kumble. 2011 was the best WC team India had in the 21st century. I am surprised this present team has managed a clean slate so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

GO india go...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Indian Patriot said:


> By a whisker. They nearly defended a below 200 total. India has no counter against Smith and Starc. Upar se there is finch, clarke, warner, johnson, faulkner etc. If India wins the match, very unlikely, it will be an upset.


we have already defeated SA a much stronger team than Aus. SO not a big issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

SpArK said:


> I will you give you 3 and take 2 back...
> 
> Win-win..


 
Please give me a positive rating for every negative rating he gives me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

khujliwal said:


> Quick update: Aadhar card status for Soumya Sarkar - Printing done, Shipment in progress.



Just take care to keep these illegal immigrants in your state. 



punit said:


> we have already defeated SA a much stronger team than Aus. SO not a big issue.



I know that, but facing Australia in a big match always makes me nervous. Those kangaroos know how to improve their game in pressure situations. If it was a T20 match India would crush australia, the kangaroos have a pathetic record in T20 which will make even the bangladeshis laugh. But in 50 overs they are the team to beat.


----------



## Don Badass

HttpError said:


> That is some funny sh1t, are you on drugs ? I'd love to get whooped by you lol what shameless person you are defaming your own country



i am not "defaming my own country" but i guess english is your second language so it's understandable that you dont understand what i wrote too well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

jaatram said:


> it was just a joke man, Aap to serious hi ho gaye



Q jab mayri machinery ki effectiveness ka pata chala to sambhal gay foran say han.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

BD...100/4


----------



## Ragnar

SpArK said:


> I will you give you 3 and take 2 back...
> 
> Win-win..




Give me couple of positive ratings too bro'... Adipoli Porottayum Beefum vangichu tharam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Run Rate about to touch 10. @AZADPAKISTAN2009 out of the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ganesh177

Please share good streaming link anyone.


----------



## rajnikant

Indian Patriot said:


> Are you crazy? The 4 played against the likes of bret lee, warne, mcgrath, wasim akram etc in their prime. Dhawan, rohit sharma will not last 20 balls against such bowlers. The only genuine batsman India has today is Kohli.
> 
> Zaheer Khan was a fantastic bowler, so was Kumble. 2011 was the best WC team India had in the 21st century. I am surprised this present team has managed a clean slate so far.


yeah they played with the greats of that time and I am not taking anything from those greats, but that is not the point I was talking about I was talking about the working as a TEAM, performing at time when its required. we would have lost last two league matches if we would have that team, it was all about top four, no one was mentally prepared below that no one believed we can do that.

I would say this with more conviction that this Indian has more mental strength than any other past Indian teams.


----------



## SwAggeR

Клара said:


> Run Rate about to touch 10. @AZADPAKISTAN2009 out of the thread.



You mean Required run rate ??


----------



## Kinetic

Does that mean tall fair bangladeshis are going to be beaten like this by Pagans? 
@Luffy 500 @aazidane


----------



## SirHatesALot

Stop replying to Pakistani memebers


----------



## HttpError

Don Badass said:


> i am not "defaming my own country" but i guess english is your second language so it's understandable that you dont understand what i wrote too well



Listen little Black midget, you can't do sh1t about me lol you think you can whoop my *** lmfao, daft delusional troll, Yes English is indeed my second language, not like you an Ameriki who looks kala lol

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Kinetic

SirHatesALot said:


> Stop replying to Pakistani memebers



Why? 

Ye hi to mazza hai...


----------



## ito

Out


----------



## Indian Patriot

Why have the comments stopped? Maza nahi a raha.


----------



## Srinivas

5 th wicket gone


----------



## SpArK

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 


One more wicket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

Another lungi is down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## protest

@aazidane 

Inflated baloon just blown. You hiding? No guts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

104/5


----------



## GURU DUTT

shakib chologoye che

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

HttpError said:


> Listen little Black midget, you can't do sh1t about me lol you think you can whoop my *** lmfao, daft delusional troll, Yes English is indeed my second language, not like you an Ameriki who looks kala lol


Adarsh Pakistani !


----------



## Don Badass

HttpError said:


> Listen little Black midget, you can't do sh1t about me lol you think you can whoop my *** lmfao, daft delusional troll, Yes English is indeed my second language, not like you an Ameriki who looks kala lol



my dick is lighter than your face lol

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Please update the score

And I know I can google it myself, but I am lazy *** so anyone score?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

I am looking at India Australia SF.
But its not all on my mind now.
India should nip BD in the bud by bowling them out before the last ball to keep their collar up.


----------



## rajnikant

out..Sir Jadeja strikes now  where is @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @aazidane bhai Burnol you want..I sell


----------



## Ragnar

Boring match. Shakib is out. Now it is just a matter of time. Indian bowling is choking Bangladesh like Boa constrictor.


----------



## protest

India is going to bowl out opposition seventh time in a row.


----------



## Parul

SwAggeR said:


> You mean Required run rate ??


----------



## farhan_9909

anything for kashmiri brothers,we pakistanis/bangladeshi can do anything for our kashmiri brothers.


----------



## WAR-rior

Search mode on: Searching those who said Bangladesh will easily chase this total and this is a flat pitch and Indian bowling can't even defend 350 on this pitch.


Клара said:


> Run Rate about to touch 10. @AZADPAKISTAN2009 out of the thread.


Dum dabake bhaaga. Kaha kaha se gyaann la raha tha.


----------



## Kinetic

protest said:


> @aazidane
> 
> Inflated baloon just blown. You hiding? No guts.



Every country lose or wins... its a fact in any sport. But that loser razakar bring down everything to his level by hate posts.

Now may be hiding somewhere in his hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

farhan_9909 said:


> anything for kashmiri brothers,we pakistanis/bangladeshi can do anything for our kashmiri brothers.



Tomorrow you are going to loose against Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phoenix89

farhan_9909 said:


> anything for kashmiri brothers,we pakistanis/bangladeshi can do anything for our kashmiri brothers.




Now this is getting boring man. Come up with something new bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant

farhan_9909 said:


> anything for kashmiri brothers,we pakistanis/bangladeshi can do anything for our kashmiri brothers.


Burnol distribute kar de bhai Pakistan aur Bangladesh mei  omghaha:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

Клара said:


>


Required run rate is > 10


----------



## Bornubus

farhan_9909 said:


> anything for kashmiri brothers,we pakistanis/bangladeshi can do anything for our kashmiri brothers.


cheer for Suresh Raina --- he is Kashmiri pundit living in UP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Phoenix89

Just In: Bangladeshis leaving stadium and this PDF thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

farhan_9909 said:


> anything for kashmiri brothers,we pakistanis/bangladeshi can do anything for our kashmiri brothers.



You already did that to your bangladeshi brothers. you killed 3 million. 

*Its sports, deal with it like that. Cool down. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

jaiind said:


> Required run rate is > 10



It's still under 10. 107 in 30 overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Razia Sultana

Bye guys. Thanks for bearing with me. have fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Score is India is winning comfortably.:p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

Клара said:


> It's still under 10.


I saw it on last over


----------



## SwAggeR

Клара said:


>



Will you please identify yourself with your old name ??


----------



## Bornubus

wolfschanzze said:


> Score is India is winning comfortably.:p


Arabs can't defeat Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Green T-Shirts already leaving the Stadium.Only Blue(India) T-Shirts are visible in stadium now.:p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Badass

what kind of fraud fans leave the game early


----------



## Parul

jaiind said:


> I saw it on last over



It never touched 10. However, in an over or so it should.


----------



## ito

Given that the ground is so large, I doubt any BD player can hit a six.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

They want to,but they lose always.


----------



## Ragnar

farhan_9909 said:


> anything for kashmiri brothers,we pakistanis/bangladeshi can do anything for our kashmiri brothers.



Bangladeshis are helping Kashmiris a lot.

Kashmiri Student Girl assaulted in BD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Need 189 off 114 balls with 5 wickets in hand.


----------



## punit

farhan_9909 said:


> anything for kashmiri brothers,we pakistanis/bangladeshi can do anything for our kashmiri brothers.



ye wala SF ke liye rakhna chahiye that agar pakistani galti se pahoch gaye to !!


----------



## HttpError

Don Badass said:


> my dick is lighter than your face lol



lol so that's where it hurts huh  Ok Mr.American lol 
Please don't talk about tiny things on this big forum


----------



## ni8mare

Don Badass said:


> my dick is lighter than your face lol


sound like your D!(K is lighter


----------



## SwAggeR

Required run rate just overshot 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

I wish we had a tougher opponent in the quarters, Aussies next

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

farhan_9909 said:


> anything for kashmiri brothers,we pakistanis/bangladeshi can do anything for our kashmiri brothers.


off course after all aukat kaha hai


----------



## Indian Patriot

Don Badass said:


> what kind of fraud fans leave the game early



If India plays Brazil in a soccer match I too will leave by half-time.

Poor bowling by India. bangladesh should have been all out by now.


----------



## metronome



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

175 runs needed in 17 overs. 5 Wickets in hand. Yadav's figures- 1-9 from 5 overs.. Lol..


----------



## Soumitra

Required Run Rate 10.5 BD Runrate 3.8


----------



## wolfschanzze

Its now 10.5 Run rate required per over.


----------



## Don Badass

HttpError said:


> lol so that's where it hurts huh  Ok Mr.American lol
> Please don't talk about tiny things on this big forum



no that's where it hurts you since you think calling people black is an insult.

im not stuck in the backwards south asian mindset of worshiping light skin despite me having lighter skin than 99% of indians and pakistanis. white people have lighter skin than me will i worship them? nah, ill save that for you who only knows how to talk about skin colour and suck arab cock trying to be like them lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Need to take wickets now.


----------



## rajnikant

Bangladeshi's today in front of Dhoni

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HttpError

@SpArK now watch this guy who just said something about his tiny .... lol @waz @Horus please check it


----------



## Ragnar

Bangladesh sangharsh karo.. Hum Tumhare Saath Hain!!
Tum Hamare Bacche Ho.. Hum Tumhare Baap Hain!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Please update the score
> 
> And I know I can google it myself, but I am lazy *** so anyone score?


Lazy? 2 bachchon ke baap lazy kabse hone lage?


----------



## farhan_9909

We will meet Bangladesh in Semis.


----------



## rajnikant

Bangladeshi Fans cant bear the loss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

A non indian Homosexual commentator is praising the style of jadeja his beard and his hair style --- Rather then his bowling


----------



## Indian Patriot

Match is getting boring now. India should stop playing and declare they have won. The bangladeshis are 139/5 after 35 overs. They cannot win from here.


----------



## ares

farhan_9909 said:


> We will meet Bangladesh in Semis.



Maybe you'll meet them on the flight back.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rajnikant

farhan_9909 said:


> We will meet Bangladesh in Semis.


Is there any Airlines with name "Semis" otherwise I dont see any other way to you have a meet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

rajnikant said:


> Bangladeshi Fans cant bear the loss



Old pic from Pak Vs Bangladesh.


----------



## SwAggeR

farhan_9909 said:


> We will meet Bangladesh in Semis.



Dil ke arma aanshoon mein beh jane hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

farhan_9909 said:


> We will meet Bangladesh in Semis.



That would be great coz we are meeting Aussies.

.. I guess for the first time there will be 3 semi finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indian Patriot

farhan_9909 said:


> We will meet Bangladesh in Semis.



You think you will defeat australia? LOL!! I will have immense respect for pakistani cricket team if they manage to score even 150.


----------



## I.R.A

WAR-rior said:


> Lazy? 2 bachchon ke baap lazy kabse hone lage?



Ay bahi ay hello, 3, three, teeeen. III.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

aazidane said:


> I will slaughter 11 cows with pictures of each Indian cricketer's face on them if Bangladesh beats India today.


and now you can go drown in a chullu bhar cowpiss 

stupid jamati lungi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaiind

An another shot lungi down


----------



## SpArK

one more gone..


----------



## Skillrex

Another Gone...... where are all Bangladeshi posters... lol gone .. vanished.. probably gone to apply burn oil on their shit hole..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rajnikant

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Old pic from Pak Vs Bangladesh.


Any proof??


----------



## MilSpec

farhan_9909 said:


> We will meet Bangladesh in Semis.


in an alternate universe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I don't know ............but .... flights can be booked early for good rates is all I can say right now



Please book the flights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

6th wicket down now.Mushfiqur out caught by Dhoni.


----------



## Kinetic

Another lungi lightened....

@aazidane


----------



## SwAggeR

Required run rate went above 11.


----------



## protest

Skillrex said:


> Another Gone...... where are all Bangladeshi posters... lol gone .. vanished.. probably gone to apply burn oil on their shit hole..



They were punching above their weight, and got crushed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian Patriot

Not a single bangladeshi managed to score 30.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

rajnikant said:


> Any proof??



You carry a username of Rajni Kant and ask me for proofs. Shame on you. Shame on you.

Go stand in the corner of this thread so we all can say shame on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

farhan_9909 said:


> We will meet Bangladesh in Semis.




Hope is good... but we will love to meet pakistan in Semis... another mauka... 

best of luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

@AZADPAKISTAN2009

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

...


rajnikant said:


> Bangladeshi's today in front of Dhoni



looks like mini mushfiqur,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

Indian Patriot said:


> You think you will defeat australia? LOL!! I will have immense respect for pakistani cricket team if they manage to score even 150.



You said similar about Pak vs SA game


----------



## rajnikant

Gurgaon Cyber Hub, right now

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## nair

SpArK said:


> That would be great coz we are meeting Aussies.
> 
> .. I guess for the first time there will be 3 semi finals.



Any guess on the venue?


----------



## rajnikant

Color_Less_Sky said:


> You carry a username of Rajni Kant and ask me for proofs. Shame on you. Shame on you.
> 
> Go stand in the corner of this thread so we all can say shame on you.


I am in a mood today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Skillrex said:


> Another Gone...... where are all Bangladeshi posters... lol gone .. vanished.. probably gone to apply burn oil on their shit hole..




No, he is hiding in his hole. they were barking very loudly, now nowhere in the scene. 

@aazidane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

as expected.... easy win for india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

MilSpec said:


> in an alternate universe!



Where they thrashed india in 1971 too iam sure. 

The pakistani trash talk is 20 years too late. When the team was actually good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

nair said:


> Any guess on the venue?



Bangabandu stadium or gaddafi stadium...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

farhan_9909 said:


> You said similar about Pak vs SA game



I don't remember. Bottomline is Australia will destroy Pakistan team.


----------



## Kinetic

Best of luck to pakistan for australia game. would love to meet them in semis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

C'mon guys.. bowl them out! make it 7 out of 7.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

nair said:


> Any guess on the venue?


Sydney


----------



## Kesang

Y I c no pole vaulters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Ay bahi ay hello, 3, three, teeeen. III.


Aur bolta hai, Main lazy hoon'. Bhak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Kinetic said:


> No, he is hiding in his hole. they were barking very loudly, now nowhere in the scene.
> 
> @aazidane




When will indian posters stop taking the bangla trolls seriously.


----------



## lightoftruth



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## wolfschanzze

See Bangladeshi fans some are left still,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

nair said:


> Any guess on the venue?



At the altitude of 6000 mt.


----------



## Skillrex

Kinetic said:


> No, he is hiding in his hole. they were barking very loudly, now nowhere in the scene.
> 
> @aazidane


really man its so funny.. hiding like wet puss**

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Indian Patriot said:


> I don't remember. Bottomline is Australia will destroy Pakistan team.



Kaly ho kay goray ka sath do gay ka? Hamra dil aisa toro gay ka? Lagaan bhool gay ka dekhna bahiya?


----------



## ashok321

Ha?
Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578503447227412480


----------



## Kinetic

Chronos said:


> When will indian posters stop taking the bangla trolls seriously.




never. its the fun, to see tall fair turkish-arabic people in lungis are shivering.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rajnikant

Epic Troll - 
Nasser Hussain: Do you think your boys r peaking too early 
Dravid: It is better 2 peak early than not peaking at all 
via Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skillrex

One thing for sure.. today Bangladesh will run of out burn oil and tissue papers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Asking rate just touched 12.


----------



## farhan_9909

Indian Patriot said:


> I don't remember. Bottomline is Australia will destroy Pakistan team.



pehla se keh rha hoon,pakistan ki side pakar le warna pir se sharminda hoga



Kinetic said:


> Best of luck to pakistan for australia game. would love to meet them in semis.



we are already in the semis,tomorrow match is more of an formality


----------



## Indian Patriot

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Kaly ho kay goray ka sath do gay ka? Hamra dil aisa toro gay ka? Lagaan bhool gay ka dekhna bahiya?



Hum kaale hai to kya hua India waale hai. Ab India waale bhala Pakistan ka saath kaise de? Tradition ki baat hai.


----------



## A$HU

The biggest achievement Bangladesh's fan can take from this match is that first time in history there is a thread spanning 64 pages and counting for a Bangladesh match.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kaku1

Gujarati Banya with RAW also funded the umpires for India win. 

#RaymondAds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

farhan_9909 said:


> pehla se keh rha hoon,pakistan ki side pakar le warna pir se sharminda hoga



Nikal para hu sar pe kafan bandh ke
saamne jung hai

Australia se match hai Pakistan ka kal
dekhte hai kitna g**** me dum hai.

Australia will win by 10 wickets or 400 runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

Indians may hate Pakistan, but at least there is some grudging respect. Bangladesh is a joke in every way..


----------



## GURU DUTT

Indian Patriot said:


> Nikal para hu sar pe kafan bandh ke
> saamne jung hai
> 
> Australia se match hai Pakistan ka kal
> dekhte hai kitna g**** me dum hai.
> 
> Australia will win by 10 wickets or 400 runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

kaku1 said:


> Gujarati Banya with RAW also funded the umpires for India win.
> 
> #RaymondAds




Already posted in our whatspp group....


----------



## Skillrex

SpArK said:


> Already posted in our whatspp group....


konsa group ??


----------



## SwAggeR

We want wicket !
We want wicket !!
We want wicket !!!
We want wicket !!!!


----------



## Indian Patriot

GURU DUTT said:


> View attachment 204392



Indian hoke Pakistan ka side leta hai? Tujhe chai pe bulana parega kabhi.


----------



## kaku1

SpArK said:


> Already posted in our whatspp group....


So,you reading the wattsapp.


----------



## SpArK

Skillrex said:


> konsa group ??



We have a small group of members in whatsapp..

Private.


----------



## ganesh177

Commentators are already discussing india vs australia.
They are just assuming australia will win against pakistan by default.
What a insult to pakistan.


----------



## I.R.A

Indian Patriot said:


> Hum kaale hai to kya hua India waale hai. Ab India waale bhala Pakistan ka saath kaise de? Tradition ki baat hai.



Dekho mia humary aba nay hamesha India ka sath dia hay India vs Australia match may. Aur hamra sara comment parh lo iss thread pay jo hum nay kissi ka side lia ho to.

Hamra tumra larai apni jaga pay par Goray ka phelay marat hain. Asool ki bat hai.

Ajj aik dafa phir "Lagaan" filma dekhi lo, ho sakat hai tumhary behja may hamari bat a jy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

kaku1 said:


> So,you reading the wattsapp.




Yup...... post those pic too ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Indian Patriot said:


> Indian hoke Pakistan ka side leta hai? Tujhe chai pe bulana parega kabhi.


chai lugaiyan piti hain mujhe bulana hai to old monk rum managa ke rakh chakhna aur khana mai lwe aoonga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aarush

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Dekho mia humary aba nay hamesha India ka sath dia hay India vs Australia match may. Aur hamra sara comment parh lo iss thread pay jo hum nay kissi ka side lia ho to.
> 
> Hamra tumra larai apni jaga pay par Goray ka phelay marat hain. Asool ki bat hai.
> 
> Ajj aik dafa phir "Lagaan" filma dekhi lo, ho sakat hai tumhary behja may hamari bat a jy.


we are supporting pakistan..kyuki against aus to hamara bi chance nai hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian Patriot

ganesh177 said:


> Commentators are already discussing india vs australia.
> They are just assuming australia will win against pakistan by default.
> What a insult to pakistan.



Toh kaunsa gunah kiya?

Akmal ki catching ho ya Jamshed ki batting
ek na ek din ati hai Australia ke neeche bajaney seeti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Dekho mia humary aba nay hamesha India ka sath dia hay India vs Australia match may. Aur hamra sara comment parh lo iss thread pay jo hum nay kissi ka side lia ho to.
> 
> Hamra tumra larai apni jaga pay par Goray ka phelay marat hain. Asool ki bat hai.
> 
> Ajj aik dafa phir "Lagaan" filma dekhi lo, ho sakat hai tumhary behja may hamari bat a jy.


apna usool kehta hai jab bhi jahan bhi dushman kamzor mille uska tetua dabba do fir mauka mille na mille

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Only 9 over left. 4 wickets left. Is Bangladesh going to be the first team to deny Indian attack a clean slate?


----------



## Skillrex

SpArK said:


> We have a small group of members in whatsapp..
> 
> Private.


pdf members ??


----------



## Indian Patriot

GURU DUTT said:


> chai lugaiyan piti hain mujhe bulana hai to old monk rum managa ke rakh chakhna aur khana mai lwe aoonga



Gosht leke a, ye chana garam waram mat laiyo.


----------



## kaku1

SpArK said:


> Yup...... post those pic too ...


Naa, those are private conversations of insane members.


----------



## farhan_9909

Indian Patriot said:


> Nikal para hu sar pe kafan bandh ke
> saamne jung hai
> 
> Australia se match hai Pakistan ka kal
> dekhte hai kitna g**** me dum hai.
> 
> *Australia will win by 10 wickets or 400 runs.*



acha to kal honi hai teri bezti


----------



## I.R.A

GURU DUTT said:


> apna usool kehta hai jab bhi jahan bhi dushman kamzor mille uska tetua dabba do fir mauka mille na mille



Dekh lo semi final bhi ay ga phir........................


----------



## HttpError

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Dekho mia humary aba nay hamesha India ka sath dia hay India vs Australia match may. Aur hamra sara comment parh lo iss thread pay jo hum nay kissi ka side lia ho to.
> 
> Hamra tumra larai apni jaga pay par Goray ka phelay marat hain. Asool ki bat hai.
> 
> Ajj aik dafa phir "Lagaan" filma dekhi lo, ho sakat hai tumhary behja may hamari bat a jy.



Ama miya ye kon si zuban bol riya, ye tum humko heyderabadi lagti hai lol WTF


----------



## Aarush

Rubel ko lao batting pe.....aur kohli ko fielding pe lagao uske aage....then #$#$@#$#$#@#$#$##$#$

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Skillrex said:


> pdf members ??




yup yup.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Indian Patriot said:


> Gosht leke a, ye chana garam waram mat laiyo.


bhai mujhe doosri tarah ka ghosht pasand hai per mai ghosht khanna aajkal chorr diya hai per tere liye le aoonga


----------



## Indian Patriot

BC ye bangladeshi ko out nahi kar pa rahe hai, Australia ko kya khaak out karenge?


----------



## HttpError

Where did all Bengaldeshi go ? Aray bhai itna sarnataaa kiun hai


----------



## SpArK

kaku1 said:


> Naa, those are private conversations of insane members.



Ok. Boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

GURU DUTT said:


> bhai mujhe doosri tarah ka ghosht pasand hai per mai ghosht khanna aajkal chorr diya hai per tere liye le aoonga



Public me jugar ki baatein na kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trichy

7 gone


----------



## @RV

Just a Question:
Who played better against India?
1. Pakistan
2. Bangladesh


----------



## GURU DUTT

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Dekh lo semi final bhi ay ga phir........................


kal kisne dekha hai bhai jab jahan mauka mille maar do chauka


----------



## ni8mare

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Dalit

ni8mare said:


> says pakistani who use to rape their own sisters in 71..............and now don't even give justice to pakistnai women for 6 years









Disgusting creature!

We don't like you Indians. What you doing on a Pakistani forum? Go else to spread your disease.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Another wicket gone.caught by Rohit sharma.:p


----------



## Indian Patriot

farhan_9909 said:


> acha to kal honi hai teri bezti



Rehn de rehn de. Kal to Australia ki balle balle.


----------



## SpArK

7th gone

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 
@farhan_9909

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Dalit said:


> Disgusting creature!



again says a pakistani.................

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GURU DUTT

Indian Patriot said:


> Public me jugar ki baatein na kar.


kharcha mujhse le liye jab darru ke liye aaonga to ek jugar manga ke rakhiyo  waise aaj kal sunna hai bangali machli bahut chal rahi hai dilli me


----------



## I.R.A

doppelganger said:


> Only 9 over left. 4 wickets left. Is Bangladesh going to be the first team to deny Indian attack a clean slate?



Look who is talking......................

_*Doppelgange before India Pak Match telling me* "Oh our bowling is not that strong, Oh I catch up in news don't see live matches because our team is not doing good."_

*Me before India Pak Match replying to *_"Cheer up buddy its game only"_

Now team has remained unbeaten so he talks about clean slates.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaiind

Air India has announced a special flight to Dhaka for Bangladesh.


----------



## Anees

*Bangladesh Fan Now in PDF ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indian Patriot

GURU DUTT said:


> kharcha mujhse le liye jab darru ke liye aaonga to ek jugar manga ke rakhiyo  waise aaj kal sunna hai bangali machli bahut chal rahi hai dilli me



Mereko kya samjah rakha hai ki me jugar lao?  Waise bhi banglai hai ya bangladeshi hai koi bharosa nahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

ni8mare said:


> again says a pakistani.................



Distgusting Indian. Fvck off from here.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Look who is talking......................
> 
> _*Doppelgange before India Pak Match telling me* "Oh our bowling is not that strong, Oh I catch up in news don't see live matches because our team is not doing good."_
> 
> *Me before India Pak Match replying to *_"Cheer up buddy its game only"_
> 
> Now team has remained unbeaten so he talks about clean slates.






Dalit said:


> Distgusting Indian. Fvck off from here.


lolzzzzzzzzzzzz..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Look who is talking......................
> 
> _*Doppelgange before India Pak Match telling me* "Oh our bowling is not that strong, Oh I catch up in news don't see live matches because our team is not doing good."_
> 
> *Me before India Pak Match replying to *_"Cheer up buddy its game only"_
> 
> Now team has remained unbeaten so he talks about clean slates.


 
Our batting is underperforming. Otherwise on paper this lineup should cross 350 every time, with some 400s thrown in as well.

To be honest, without Ishant I did not give our attack any chance. They have surprised all of us. Shami is making the loss of Zaheer Khan bearable for us.

I wonder what will happen when Ishant and Varun Aaron return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Indian Patriot said:


> Mereko kya samjah rakha hai ki me jugar lao?  Waise bhi banglai hai ya bangladeshi hai koi bharosa nahi.


tune kya use mangalsootr pehnana hai tokko peeto kaam chalao kambanne to mood banao


----------



## metronome

ek aur gaya


----------



## Indian Patriot

111 to win from 38 and 3 wickets remaining. Gira wickets BC, we need to bowl out bangladesh if we hope for a win against Australia.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Another wicket 8th one down.


----------



## Ragnar

8th gone..


----------



## jaiind

No 8 lungi is down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

ni8mare said:


> lolzzzzzzzzzzzz..................



LMAO


----------



## SpArK

2 more towards road to final 4


----------



## Anees

One more wicket ....


----------



## Indian Patriot

GURU DUTT said:


> tune kya use mangalsootr pehnana hai tokko peeto kaam chalao kambanne to mood banao



Mujhe mat sikha, mera waise bhi udhar chal rahai hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

wolfschanzze said:


> Another wicket 8th one down.



wet lungis are buring slowly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Astra-2013

Out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Dalit said:


> LMAO


look at you .............so cute

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Two more to maintain clean sweep.


----------



## third eye

@asad71 

Not much of ' Tigers' eating ' Cows' .. eh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Great Sachin

Meengla said:


> I beg to differ.
> BD has already sort of 'won' something by making to the Quarter Finals, being a 'Minnow'. India, on the other hand, is performing really well lately, is the defending Champion, and to lose to a 'Minnow' would not go down well in India: Expect a lot of heat on the India team should India lose tomorrow. And BD can now surprise any team on its good day (though they tend to be far, far fewer than Pakistani team's good days).
> 
> PS. Surprised to see some PDF Indians supporting Pakistan. Found plenty online who wanted India to intentionally lose to Ireland--just to spite Pakistan. Not that it would matter--eventually.


Do I need to answer you....your team already answered you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Out!


----------



## Indian Patriot

third eye said:


> @asad71
> 
> Not much of ' Tigers' eating ' Cows' .. eh ?



When did bangladeshi become tiger? Tiger to sharm se hi mar jaye ye sun ke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ragnar

Out.....!! 9th down..!!!


----------



## Kinetic

third eye said:


> @asad71
> 
> Not much of ' Tigers' eating ' Cows' .. eh ?




he is another tall fair tight mard-e-momin in lungi... 

@asad71

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

HttpError said:


> Ama miya ye kon si zuban bol riya, ye tum humko heyderabadi lagti hai lol WTF



Lagti hai? Pathan........................... I am acha khasa lagta okay don't be mistaken by my DP. Telling ya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

9 down


----------



## jaiind

9. Thh lungi is down


----------



## wolfschanzze

9th lungi wicket one gone.
:p


----------



## Parul

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 Bangladesh couldn't chase the Modest Total of 303.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Patriot

193/9.


----------



## metronome

aand 7 teams bowled out in a row


----------



## Fireurimagination

Mauka Mauka ..LOL


----------



## Great Sachin

Thats what I said yesterday....Street dogs trying to imitate tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

We won!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Win yahoo.Lungis is lost
All out clean sweep again.


----------



## SwAggeR

WON !!


----------



## protest

all out for 193. Suckers.


----------



## metronome




----------



## bloo

INDIA WINS
dhin chak dhin chak


----------



## drunken-monke

We wonnnnnn


----------



## Astra-2013

All out


----------



## Ragnar

ALL OUT..!!!!


----------



## indianBong

GURU DUTT said:


> View attachment 204392

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skillrex

Gone.. 70 out of 7 matches.. awesome.. lungi team bowled out..


----------



## I.R.A

GURU DUTT said:


> kal kisne dekha hai bhai jab jahan mauka mille maar do chauka


----------



## Great Sachin

Mauka Mauka....all out ..loosers....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh Yes.. 100% clean sweep record!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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





9th One Down

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## third eye

One more done & dusted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

Lungi gang has packed up their luggage to airport. Congrats to team India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Astra-2013

Lungi fhaad dali bangladeshiyo ki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

sealed the win.. next Australia !


----------



## JanjaWeed

OK.. what was that ad again in response to Mauka ad?


----------



## GURU DUTT

indianBong said:


> View attachment 204396


----------



## SpArK

Its over....

Not even 200.


@AZADPAKISTAN2009 

@farhan_9909

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Anees

India beat Bangladesh by 109 runs


----------



## Indian Patriot

Lungi utar di bangladeshi ki BC. Thoko like if you Indians agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SRP

Over


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doppelganger

CONGRATULATIONS BHAIYYONS BEHNON AUR AUNTIYON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaku1

MilSpec said:


> sealed the win.. next Australia !


Pakistan is also possible.


----------



## indiatester

Where are the fake Bengal tigers?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

All Out India win


----------



## bloo

ALL THOSE MAUKA MAUKA RESPONSE VIDS...................FOR NOTHING


----------



## Aarush

ye CIA RAW MOSAD.....Jupiter..mars..venus..pluto.....etc etc ki saazish hai....ye 100th generation war hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

Indian around 2250 tigers attacked and killed around 200 bangladesh tigers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

kaku1 said:


> Pakistan is also possible.


I hope pakistan does well, but I will be surprised if pakistan can score more than 150 runs against australia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aarush

*India* become the *first team to bowl their opponents out in seven consecutive games in World Cups*. This is the*100th ODI win as captain for MS Dhoni*....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

ni8mare said:


> look at you .............so cute







LMAO


----------



## Ragnar

Two brahmins- Sharma and Raina taught munafiqs a good lesson today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

Pole vaulters loose.


----------



## Srinivas




----------



## halupridol

Aao Pakistanio semi final khelenge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Goood win yaar. All our wins are big wins.

Is Virat a worry? Dad says that ball was unplayable?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Dalit said:


> That remains to be seen, but this BD seems more matured. I would be worried as an Indian.



I was at least expecting 220 but 193 damn.


----------



## I.R.A

Congrats.

Well played India.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ganesh177

It must be a really tough job for naseer hussain having being made to praise ndian team.


----------



## Astra-2013

Pata hai hamne 1971 me Pakistan ko phaad me do part kyon kiye



.....



Taaki Pakistan ki world cup me do do baar g@@nd mar sake

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anees




----------



## Great Sachin

bhagaa bhagaa ke maara salo ko


----------



## ganesh177

Ragnar said:


> Two brahmins- Sharma and Raina taught munafiqs a good lesson today.


Whats with these brahmins comments ?


----------



## GURU DUTT

Color_Less_Sky said:


>


----------



## ashok321

Another tent got folded.
Poor visitor going home.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Where are pak fans, hiding?


----------



## nair

BD lost


----------



## ganesh177

Ragnar said:


> Two brahmins- Sharma and Raina taught munafiqs a good lesson today.


Whats with these brahmins comments ?


----------



## Dalit

Indians getting chuffed up after beating BD. LMAO Pathetic creatures.


----------



## Ragnar

ganesh177 said:


> Whats with these brahmins comments ?



It is tremendous fun..


----------



## indiatester

ganesh177 said:


> Whats with these brahmins comments ?


For the Bangladeshi trolls here, India is filled with them. So, counter trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

LMAO


----------



## ExtraOdinary

@asad71 kaunse bill me jaake chupa hai? Match se pehle bohot hekdi dikha raha tha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## metronome

apparently few days ago mortaza was in a lift with some Indian players and they were discussiing who the semi final will be against.. very butthurt about that, but now he knows where their place is

I say we strip them of test status also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

*Bangladesh member status in PDF ....*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Soumitra

Dalit said:


> Indians getting chuffed up after beating BD. LMAO Pathetic creatures.



A few hours ago you were chearing for BD. What happened?

But dont worry we will be cheering for you tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Pagans defeated the Lunghis!!! Impossible.

No one will believe it. 

@aazidane @Luffy 500 @asad71

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Anees

*World Cup: India End Bangladesh Honeymoon, Await Pak vs Aus Winner in Semis*

ICC Cricket World Cup 2015 Scorecentre | Cricket Scores - NDTVSports.com


----------



## Dalit

India jeet gaya LMAO


----------



## Aarush

aur isi ke sath hamare world cup ka safar bi khatam hua..bas flight kuch late hai hamari....


----------



## Ragnar

Baap aakhir baap hi hota hai..


----------



## kaku1

Kinetic said:


> Pagans defeated the Lunghis!!! Impossible.
> 
> No one will believe it.
> 
> @aazidane @Luffy 500 @asad71


Nope,,

Authentic Aadhar card holders defeated Fake Aadhar card holders.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Tigers


----------



## Dalit

India jeet gaya!






LMAO


----------



## indiatester

Dalit said:


> Indians getting chuffed up after beating BD. LMAO Pathetic creatures.



Well beating you was getting boring.
Mouka... mouka... mouka mouka...


----------



## Soumitra

the new #Mauka Mauka ad should be Indians wearing Pakistani Jersey taki hamain mile Finals main jaane ka #Mauka

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kinetic

kaku1 said:


> Nope,,
> 
> Authentic Aadhar card holders defeated Fake Aadhar card holders.



But you can differentiate them easily. They claim to be 'tall fair tight turkish-arabic' people. Totrally different from rest of the subcontinent specially pagan Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Kinetic said:


> never. its the fun, to see tall fair turkish-arabic people in lungis are shivering.



You got me there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skynet

Dalit said:


> Indians getting chuffed up after beating BD. LMAO Pathetic creatures.


jalo beta jalo , yahi okat hai tumhari


----------



## Ragnar

Pakistani Dalit likes fat kids..


----------



## alpha q

Dalit said:


> Indians getting chuffed up after beating BD. LMAO Pathetic creatures.


Pakistan ko bhi haraya tha, bhool gaye?


----------



## Mr.Nair

ExtraOdinary said:


> Tigers



What a pathetic people and their mindset !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

nair said:


> BD lost



Guess all the maids in gurgaon and labourers in kerala won't show up tomorrow

Kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

GURU DUTT said:


> View attachment 204400


----------



## jaiind

Good win for India.I want pak has to the match against India in semis. But does Australia will let them to play in semis.Another mauka is waiting for pak.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Now you can expect toilets,poverty,fair looking comments from pak and bangla fans !


----------



## Dalit

skynet said:


> jalo beta jalo , yahi okat hai tumhari



LMAO India badnam huwa...


----------



## Chronos

metronome said:


> apparently few days ago mortaza was in a lift with some Indian players and they were discussiing who the semi final will be against.. very butthurt about that, but now he knows where their place is
> 
> I say we strip them of test status also



Stop it. You can't hurt their feeling too much.

Who else are going to make my Nike shoes



Mr.Nair said:


> Now you can expect toilets,poverty,fair looking comments from pak and bangla fans !



We do need toilets.

To flush their dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

alpha q said:


> Pakistan ko bhi haraya tha, bhool gaye?



LMAO keep celebrating after wining against BD. LMAO






Naache ka India! LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

ExtraOdinary said:


> Tigers


LOL! He tried to play the accent card but someone should tell him to stop faking a NA accent because his Bengali one seeps in quickly.



Why fake a NA one,try the Queens one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Dalit said:


> LMAO India badnam huwa...


launde bazzi ke liye andar jaane ki daffa kaun si hai lagta hai mujhe apne liye anticipatorry bail leni paregi sonya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dalit said:


> Indians getting chuffed up after beating BD. LMAO Pathetic creatures.


A few moments ago you were hyping up the BD side



Dalit said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if BD chase this down.





Dalit said:


> BD is flying at the moment. No need for any rash shots. *Keep wickets in hand. That's the key on this wicket.* They'll win this one hands down.





Dalit said:


> That remains to be seen, but this BD seems more matured. I would be worried as an Indian.



And you call Indian's pathetic?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mr.Nair

*This world cup is for those who criticize always for indian bowling line up*


----------



## scholseys

Cricket is boring, I fell asleep. Woke up and found India has fluked it by paying the umpire.


----------



## Ocelot

Congrats to Indian team. Quite an expected result.
Now our parade is tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

aazidane said:


> Cricket is boring, I fell asleep. Woke up and found India has fluked it by paying the umpire.



No because of poverty, india won the match.


----------



## A$HU

Ghanta soya tha tu.. Aasun nikal rahe honge poore match mein tere.. 


aazidane said:


> Cricket is boring, I fell asleep. Woke up and found India has fluked it by paying the umpire.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram



Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Great Sachin

aazidane said:


> Cricket is boring, I fell asleep. Woke up and found India has fluked it by paying the umpire.


I know you had rough day...better luck next time


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats to Bangladesh for spirited performance , it took *3 dubious Umpire decisio*n in this age and tv technology to bring down a young team made of players 19-25 age group players

ICC should be really ashamed of this debacle

*Instances when benefit of doubt went to batsmen: *
1. Clear cut LBW not given , 1 millimeter rule wtf *how can someone give benefit of doubt on 1 millimeter*
2. Strange no ball call , when a clean catch was taken at boundary

Instances when same benefit did not go to batsmen:
3. When player taking catch touched the boundary with foot however out was given


----------



## Ragnar

A$HU said:


> Ghanta soya tha tu.. Aasun nikal rahe honge poore match mein tere..



Ro Ro ke soya hoga.. Bechaara..



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Congrats to Bangladesh for spirited performance , it took *3 dubious Umpire decisio*n in this age and tv technology to bring down a young team made of players 19-25 age group players
> 
> ICC should be really ashamed of this debacle
> 
> *Instances when benefit of doubt went to batsmen: *
> 1. Clear cut LBW not given , 1 millimeter rule wtf how can someone give benefit of doubt on 1 millimeter
> 2. Strange no ball on catch at boundary
> 
> Instances when same benefit did not go to batsmen:
> 3. When player taking catch touched the boundary with foot however out was given



Correct. Time to Kick Aleem Dar out of ICC. Horrible decision by the worst umpire in the history of the planet..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Congrats to Bangladesh for spirited performance , it took *3 dubious Umpire decisio*n in this age and tv technology to bring down a young team made of players 19-25 age group players
> 
> ICC should be really ashamed of this debacle
> 
> *Instances when benefit of doubt went to batsmen: *
> 1. Clear cut LBW not given , 1 millimeter rule wtf how can someone give benefit of doubt on 1 millimeter
> 2. Strange no ball on catch at boundary
> 
> Instances when same benefit did not go to batsmen:
> 3. When player taking catch touched the boundary with foot however out was given



What excuses you'll come up with tomorrow once Australia beats Pakistan. :


----------



## Great Sachin

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Congrats to Bangladesh for spirited performance , it took *3 dubious Umpire decisio*n in this age and tv technology to bring down a young team made of players 19-25 age group players
> 
> ICC should be really ashamed of this debacle
> 
> *Instances when benefit of doubt went to batsmen: *
> 1. Clear cut LBW not given , 1 millimeter rule wtf how can someone give benefit of doubt on 1 millimeter
> 2. Strange no ball on catch at boundary
> 
> Instances when same benefit did not go to batsmen:
> 3. When player taking catch touched the boundary with foot however out was given


Keep your excuses for tomorrow ....you will be needing it tomorrow


----------



## SpArK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Congrats to Bangladesh for spirited performance , it took *3 dubious Umpire decisio*n in this age and tv technology to bring down a young team made of players 19-25 age group players
> 
> ICC should be really ashamed of this debacle
> 
> *Instances when benefit of doubt went to batsmen: *
> 1. Clear cut LBW not given , 1 millimeter rule wtf *how can someone give benefit of doubt on 1 millimeter*
> 2. Strange no ball call , when a clean catch was taken at boundary
> 
> Instances when same benefit did not go to batsmen:
> 3. When player taking catch touched the boundary with foot however out was given





@AZADPAKISTAN2009

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Dalit said:


> Indians getting chuffed up after beating BD. LMAO Pathetic creatures.



The same you did against minnow Ireland. And that was not even a QF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Congrats to Bangladesh for spirited performance


spirited wut ? they played like the losers they are and were destroyed by a superior team.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

In 2-3 years Bangladesh would add another strong Pace player would be a force to be reckon with


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Ch


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Congrats to Bangladesh for spirited performance , it took *3 dubious Umpire decisio*n in this age and tv technology to bring down a young team made of players 19-25 age group players
> 
> ICC should be really ashamed of this debacle
> 
> *Instances when benefit of doubt went to batsmen: *
> 1. Clear cut LBW not given , 1 millimeter rule wtf *how can someone give benefit of doubt on 1 millimeter*
> 2. Strange no ball call , when a clean catch was taken at boundary
> 
> Instances when same benefit did not go to batsmen:
> 3. When player taking catch touched the boundary with foot however out was given


Champions dont make excuses but rats do..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

4 out of India's top 5 batsmen have scored centuries in this WC and Dhoni at six has handled pressure well in two important chases against West Indies and Zimbabwe. So overall all batsmen are in good touch.Even Rahane had one great outing .

TRUE test of this batting line up would be against Aussies.


----------



## indiatester

aazidane said:


> Cricket is boring, I fell asleep. Woke up and found India has fluked it by paying the umpire.


Yep. Case of you couldn't avoid it so you enjoyed it.


----------



## integra

Wouldn't even give 1 gm of shit for this match. 

Mashrefes ball was a leg cutter it was travelling towards the stamps and hell it could've nudged the mid stamp also. Mahmullahs out, tv stations showed a zoomed in version, the players foot touched the line. 
Lastly the no-ball , seriouly? Clap Clap bravo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Bigmouthed lungis:



asad71 said:


> Wait for the19th.India ka bhanda phor ho ga. The truth/reality that this is low caliber team will come to surface. Now drowned in Indian media hype and Indian Ad agencies' mischief.





asad71 said:


> Indian players are of low quality, despite what Indian media wishes us to believe. We beat them often. They are so scared of us that they won't invite our team to tour. Today all Indians including commentators were hoping/praying for a BD win so that they wouldn't have to face us.India, get ready for a thrashing - and a return flight.





asad71 said:


> None. BD will thrash them.





aazidane said:


> The Dhotis will be an easy target for the tigers...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## indiatester

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> In 2-3 years Bangladesh would add another strong Pace player would be a force to be reckon with


I doubt it, all the good ones are migrating to India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## janon

Клара said:


> What excuses you'll come up with tomorrow once Australia beats Pakistan. :


CIA/RAW/MOSSAD conspiracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS

Bangladesh is no match for us. We showed them today who's the daddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

One of the former pakistani cricketer accusing light for the downfall of bangladesh cricket team.We have to give them some award for their research on failures !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

@MBI Munshi , sir now would be a good time to release the second installment of your famous book

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Pakistanis are kings of excuses..And conspiracy theories.

India = 70 wickets in 7 matches.

Hai koi mai ka lal..

Indian bowler tops the WC-15 tally.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Mr.Nair said:


> One of the former pakistani cricketer accusing light for the downfall of bangladesh cricket team.We have to give them some award for their research on failures !


It must be that Basit Ali guy. He has a conspiracy theory behind every Indian win!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ruby007

@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.Nair

janon said:


> CIA/RAW/MOSSAD conspiracy.



Once Australia beats pakistan list of excuse

1. Poor light condition
2. Not win the toss
3. Bad umpairing
4. Match fixing and the list goes on....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahil khan

Congratulations Team India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skynet

janon said:


> Bigmouthed lungis:


Sab bilo me ghuse hai ab


----------



## Mr.Nair

JanjaWeed said:


> It must be that Basit Ali guy. He has a conspiracy theory behind every Indian win!



It's yusuf yohanna, another theorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

ruby007 said:


> @Horus


 
Horus would find it very difficult to top @WebMaster 's "phat gayi" facial egg plant from the India Pakistan match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Mr.Nair said:


> Once Australia beats pakistan list of excuse
> 
> 1. Poor light condition
> 2. Not win the toss
> 3. Bad umpairing
> 4. Match fixing and the list goes on....


Irfan was injured..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

7 in a row all 10 wickets taken of opposing tam in worldcup !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Mr.Nair said:


> It's yusuf yohanna, another theorist.


Oh ya..he is more mullah than a muezzin.. trying to fit in with the crowd!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Star Wars said:


> 7 in a row all 10 wickets taken of opposing tam in worldcup !!



*Big blow for those who accuse indian bowling*


----------



## ashok321

_Pakistan have lost nine of their last 10 one-dayers to Australia on Australian grounds, including all of the last seven_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Mr.Nair said:


> It's yusuf yohanna, another theorist.


He joined the bandwagon a long time ago


----------



## ashok321

_As Sri Lanka bowed out of the World Cup on Wednesday, ODI cricket bid goodbye to Kumar Sangakkara and Mahela Jayawardene. Misbah and Shahid Afridi, not for the first time, have also said they intend retiring from ODI cricket at the end of the World Cup. It is unlikely that they, or the rest of the team, will settle for a quarterfinal exit. But for that, Australia must be felled. Even for mercurial, unpredictable Pakistan, that will be quite a challenge._


----------



## Mike_Brando

Ragnar said:


> Soumya is a girl's name in India.. What a fag..


Well,actually Soumya is a pretty popular and common Bengali name for boys.We Bengalis are a bit weird in this matter,we always name our boys with names that are generally used by the North Indians to name their girls.The best example in this regard is the name "Suman" which is THE most popular Bengali name for boys while in case of North India specially in the states of Bihar and U.P. "Suman" is quite a popular name among the girls

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

Rahil khan said:


> Please don't drag someone's faith here...trolling is good, but there is a line which should be taken care about.


Where did I mentioned his faith? Stop being so sensitive.


----------



## Soumitra

In Tweets: India vs Bangladesh Quarter-Final World Cup match | Faking News
http://www.fakingnews.firstpost.com/author/indianpsycho/


----------



## jaatram

Butt hurts right now saying this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jarves

Indianrevenge said:


> Bhai Khaane ke paise kaha se aayenege.. CPL se ya BBL se??
> no future of pakistanis cricketers after retirement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

jaatram said:


> Butt hurts right now saying this.








chal chowdhary ab mujhe is match ke highlights ka link de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Butt hurts right now saying this.


man.... that sounds really sour!


----------



## Great Sachin

2007 ka badlaa poora


----------



## jaatram

Indianrevenge said:


> aaj bahut jali hai inki 2-3 mahine tak burnol ki jarurat padegi





JanjaWeed said:


> man.... that sounds really sour!





GURU DUTT said:


> View attachment 204434
> 
> 
> chal chowdhary ab mujhe is match ke highlights ka link de



Ye rahi Highlights aaj ki. 
Bangladeshi protesting against ICC and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Astra-2013

farhan_9909 said:


> We will meet Bangladesh in Semis.


Itna chutiya kaise hai tu.....


G@@@d se paida hua hai kya

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Ye rahi Highlights aaj ki.
> Bangladeshi protesting against ICC and India.


haha.. that's hilarious..sounds like he is an AAP supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Astra-2013

उधर AirPort✈ से बांग्लादेशी खिलाडियो को बार बार श्रीलंकाई खिलाडियो के फोन आ रहे है की "भाई आ रहे हो या थोडा रुक आओगे, हम जा रहे है!

बांग्लादेश:- आपको जलदी हो तो निकल लो हम कल पाकिस्तान के साथ आ जायेंगे!✈

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GURU DUTT

jaatram said:


> Ye rahi Highlights aaj ki.
> Bangladeshi protesting against ICC and India.


kyon dimag ki dhai ker raha hai be mujhe youtube ka link de jisme mujhe kohli ke khilaf harkate aur fir unka jawab dekhna hai radio per dikhai nahi diya isliye sunna hai aaj kohli ne inkikeh ke li hai thorra mujhe bhi delhna hai kaise link hai to de na yaar mood bananne ka mazza bar jayega


----------



## jaatram

GURU DUTT said:


> kyon dimag ki dhai ker raha hai be mujhe youtube ka link de jisme mujhe kohli ke khilaf harkate aur fir unka jawab dekhna hai radio per dikhai nahi diya isliye sunna hai aaj kohli ne inkikeh ke li hai thorra mujhe bhi delhna hai kaise link hai to de na yaar mood bananne ka mazza bar jayega


It was nothing, Kohli ne saari gaaliya Anushka sharma ko sikha di. Aaj kuch bhi nahi bola 
link abhi aaya nahi hai


----------



## GURU DUTT

jaatram said:


> It was nothing, Kohli ne saari gaaliya Anushka sharma ko sikha di. Aaj kuch bhi nahi bola
> link abhi aaya nahi hai


sunna hai aaj kal rakhi swant baree fida hui hai kohli pe kaisa nazaraa hoga jab anushka aur rakhi kohli ke liye aapas me mabehen karengi ball kheench kheench ke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

Mazaa toh tab aaya jab bangali captain hi apne bowlers ki maa behen ek kar raha tha, live.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shaheenmissile

Well done Bangladesh. Great effort
مقابله تو دل ناتواں نے خوب کیا


----------



## GURU DUTT

sha


ganesh177 said:


> Mazaa toh tab aaya jab bangali captain hi apne bowlers ki maa behen ek kar raha tha, live.


yad wo kuch aisa bolega ami tumari morbo


----------



## Indian Patriot

Whats wrong with you Indians? I was going through the comments and two banglafckingdeshis dared to troll India and no Indian gave them back? Are you guys now going to sit back and tolerate a ripped lungi calling Indian cricket team a minnow?



shaheenmissile said:


> Well done Bangladesh. Great effort
> مقابله تو دل ناتواں نے خوب کیا



Well done pakistan, great effort in managing to score a team total of 100 against Australia tomorrow after slumping to 19/9.


----------



## Mike_Brando

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Dekho mia humary aba nay hamesha India ka sath dia hay India vs Australia match may. Aur hamra sara comment parh lo iss thread pay jo hum nay kissi ka side lia ho to.
> 
> Hamra tumra larai apni jaga pay par Goray ka phelay marat hain. Asool ki bat hai.
> 
> Ajj aik dafa phir "Lagaan" filma dekhi lo, ho sakat hai tumhary behja may hamari bat a jy.


R e Bhaijaan don't you worry,hum sab Indians kal yehi dua karenge ki Pakistan Australia ko karara sikasht de.Hum toh yehi chahte hain ke India aur Pakistan ke beech Semi final ho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airuah

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Congrats to Bangladesh for spirited performance , it took *3 dubious Umpire decisio*n in this age and tv technology to bring down a young team made of players 19-25 age group players
> 
> ICC should be really ashamed of this debacle
> 
> *Instances when benefit of doubt went to batsmen: *
> 1. Clear cut LBW not given , 1 millimeter rule wtf *how can someone give benefit of doubt on 1 millimeter*
> 2. Strange no ball call , when a clean catch was taken at boundary
> 
> Instances when same benefit did not go to batsmen:
> 3. When player taking catch touched the boundary with foot however out was given


Funny one umpire was a Pakistani and the other an English.... No wonder they were such sell outs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Sachin

Leave them alone....it will take time to come out from illusion


----------



## Indian Patriot

Can pakistan bat for 10 overs tomorrow?


----------



## zootinali

I thought BD were simply playing for the glory of the game of cricket , then I saw how the BD captain lost his cool and admonish the bowlers , i realized that this minnow team think they can win against India in QF ? such delusions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

please some one give me link of highlites of the match ... thanks


----------



## ashok321

India Await Winner of Pakistan vs Australia in World Cup Semis - World Cup 2015 News


----------



## alpha q

aazidane said:


> Cricket is boring, I fell asleep. Woke up and found India has fluked it by paying the umpire.


Haha, lungi utarne ke baad chupana toh padega hi


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## alpha q

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Congrats to Bangladesh for spirited performance , it took *3 dubious Umpire decisio*n in this age and tv technology to bring down a young team made of players 19-25 age group players
> 
> ICC should be really ashamed of this debacle
> 
> *Instances when benefit of doubt went to batsmen: *
> 1. Clear cut LBW not given , 1 millimeter rule wtf *how can someone give benefit of doubt on 1 millimeter*
> 2. Strange no ball call , when a clean catch was taken at boundary
> 
> Instances when same benefit did not go to batsmen:
> 3. When player taking catch touched the boundary with foot however out was given


Isliye bolte hain thodi mehnat karlo paise aa gaye toh tum bhi ye sab kar sakoge. Din raat India ko kosoge toh kuch ukhadd nahi jayega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

My Question to Pakistanis:

NZ & Australia, both are richer than India.
Why did not THEY buy the umpires, which were allegedly sold to Indians?


----------



## alpha q

Клара said:


> What excuses you'll come up with tomorrow once Australia beats Pakistan. :


They would make excuse that Pakistani management is bla bla bla and someone would say we should *lynch them at the airport...*



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> In 2-3 years Bangladesh would add another strong Pace player would be a force to be reckon with


Nah it would take atleast a decade.when Bangladesh economy would take over Pakistan economy and bd would buy.whole pak team to play for them...


----------



## ashok321

S Lankan's were decent team. No complaint, took it at the chin gracefully.


----------



## alpha q

Indianrevenge said:


> Bhai Khaane ke paise kaha se aayenege.. CPL se ya BBL se??
> no future of pakistanis cricketers after retirement


They would be hired by Indian news channel where their job would be to praise Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Indianrevenge said:


> true sportsmanship
> 
> 
> the list does not end here
> ajmal was banned by INDIA
> Hafeez was banned by INDIA
> Inzamam retires because of INDIA
> Waseem is not playing because he lives in INDIA and so on
> and IMRAN KHAN is not playing becuase of kejriwal


correction: inzamam was fat couldn't run bcos of india!!! lol!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

egodoc222 said:


> correction: inzamam was fat couldn't run bcos of india!!! lol!!



Inzy baby:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

....and the bangabandhus return home. In south asian musalmano ke saath ek problem hai...jab bhi itna sa success mil jata hai toh aukad bhul ke ucchal te rehte hai. It does take time for the reality to sink in.

Sri Lanka, Bangladesh already out of WC by huge margins. Pakistan will follow suit tomorrow with a horrific loss against Australia. The subcontinental batch except India is being tossed around by
the world teams. I really like the World Cup...it removes the weak and ensures that only the strongest & finest make it to the Semis, or the Finals for that matter.

India, South Africa, Australia, New Zealand = Semi final qualifiers.

India, Australia = Final showdown between the Defending Champions, and the Hosts. An epic battle awaits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

Indianrevenge said:


> true sportsmanship
> 
> 
> the list does not end here
> ajmal was banned by INDIA
> Hafeez was banned by INDIA
> Inzamam retires because of INDIA
> Waseem is not playing because he lives in INDIA and so on
> and IMRAN KHAN is not playing becuase of kejriwal


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Mr.Nair

Comedy for tamil friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

The most potent Pakistani "Excuse" is being manufactured here...Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AsianLion

With this kind of Fascist 3rd Umpiring Standards. ...Ian Gould & Steve Davis...

No team can win with this pathetic cricket...other teams need out XI to Give more than Best 100% to win.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Ryuzaki

AsianUnion said:


> With this kind of Fascist 3rd Umpiring Standards. ...Ian Gould & Steve Davis...
> 
> No team can win with this pathetic cricket...other teams need out XI to Give more than Best 100% to win.


Aleem Dar was main culprit


----------



## ashok321

AsianUnion said:


> With this kind of Fascist 3rd Umpiring Standards. ...Ian Gould & Steve Davis...
> 
> No team can win with this pathetic cricket...other teams need out XI to Give more than Best 100% to win.



By that logic Pakistan would have bribed its way to QF too...


----------



## AsianLion

Ryuzaki said:


> Aleem Dar was main culprit




LOL...go check ur brains.... its Ian Gould Indian bribed English umpire, pathetic ICC umpiring


----------



## ashok321




----------



## AsianLion

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 204530




Ashwin is a Choker.


----------



## ashok321

AsianUnion said:


> LOL...go check ur brains.... its Ian Gould Indian bribed English umpire, pathetic ICC umpiring



Why Pakistan is still playing in WC-15 if it is this corrupt?


----------



## Screambowl

Ryuzaki said:


> Aleem Dar was main culprit



even if alim dar had given decision favouring B'deshi .. still Bdeshis were not able to chase even 250


----------



## mehul sharma

Horus said:


> Will be supporting Bangladesh



you should have given this support to bangladeshi when they needed it .If you would have then there would not be a second team


----------



## AsianLion

ashok321 said:


> Why Pakistan is still playing in WC-15 if it is this corrupt?




Everyone saying playing with India or England its a CORRUPT match, Umpiring will be bias.


Bangladesh was hard done by ICC umpiring , with bias and bribery tilted towards India.

Learn to win fair Indians...nobody will complain if India wins Fairly and Honestly...Don't buy the game of cricket and make it corrupt and disgusting.


----------



## ashok321

AsianUnion said:


> Everyone saying playing with India or England its a CORRUPT match, Umpiring will be bias.
> 
> 
> Bangladesh was hard done by ICC umpiring , with bias and bribery tilted towards India.
> 
> Learn to win fair Indians...nobody will complain if India wins Fairly and Honestly...Don't buy the game of cricket and make it corrupt and disgusting.



Quit ICC-WC...What is stopping Pakistan?
Australia-new Zealand-West India-South Africa...nobody has hurled such accusation...why only illiterate Pakistanis?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr.Nair

When pakistan and bangladesh fail their match, then conspiracy theories will start, why is that !


----------



## AsianLion

ashok321 said:


> Quit ICC-WC...What is stopping Pakistan?
> Australia-new Zealand-West India-South Africa...nobody has hurled such accusation...why only illiterate Pakistanis?




So u think Umar Akmal decision by same Ian Gould pathetic ICC umpire and these anti-Bangladesh decisions by same pathetic Ian Gould umpires is fair....and u have the audacity to defend such umpiring with 3rd rate decisions with such a post.

and now u telling me to quit....i think the nations should get together boycott against Indian pathetic interference in ICC and English 3rd rate decisions...BIG 3 as all nations have started to come out is a BIG FAILURE>


can india ever win without bias decisions, hardly so.


----------



## Mr.Nair

ashok321 said:


> Quit ICC-WC...What is stopping Pakistan?
> Australia-new Zealand-West India-South Africa...nobody has hurled such accusation...why only illiterate Pakistanis?



They have habit of putting fingers to others, be it's cricket or countries security situation.You can't change their habit and mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

India made a sublime promise to each of its opponent's players = Sabko batting karne ko milega

And they kept their word.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

AsianUnion said:


> LOL...go check ur brains.... its Ian Gould Indian bribed English umpire, pathetic ICC umpiring


Aleem Dar was leg umpire, and leg umpire gives a no ball when it comes to height of the ball. English Ian Gould declared it a no ball after Pakistani Aleem Dar signaled it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

*ICC Cricket World Cup 2015: Two umpiring decisions might cost Bangladesh the quarter-final vs India*

March 19, 2015, 1:58 pm

Rohit Sharma scored 137 against Bangladesh © Getty Images

*Melbourne: There are always ifs and buts, but Bangladesh may consider themselves unlucky after the Indian innings in the ICC Cricket World Cup 2015 quarter-final. There were two decisions, which could have gone in their favour, and possibly turned the tide in their direction.*

Instead, India breathed a sigh of relief and the two batsmen went on to make a big impact on the game. If India go on to win this game, *the debate about those two calls may rage on with the umpires and the Decision Review System (DRS) in focus*. *READ: Rohit Sharma scores 100, only behind Ricky Ponting as he sets Indian record during ICC World Cup 2015 quarter-final 2*

*When Suresh Raina was on 10, Mashrafe hit him in front of the stumps. The umpire did not give it out. As a result, Bangladesh went upstairs. On the first look, it seemed out as it hit him in front and the ball would have gone on to hit the stumps. They then checked with the ball trackers, which showed that the ball had marginally pitched outside the leg-stump. *There was some part inside the line, but a part of it was outside. As a result, the third umpire had to back the on-field call and not overturn it. *Had Raina been given out and then referred it, he would have had to head to the pavilion.READ*: *IND vs BAN, quarter-final 2: Rohit Sharma scores 7th ODI century*

*The second contentious call came in the 40th over, when Rubel Hossain bowled a high full toss to Rohit Sharma. Rohit pulled it to square-leg, where he was caught quite easily. The umpire signalled it a no-ball for height. *Replays showed that it was just on the waist at the point of contact with the bat and Bangladesh could have had their man. Rohit was on 90 then and he went on to make 137. Raina survived the call on 10 and went on to get 65. Those two batsmen changed the course of the game at a time when Bangladesh were looking to restrict India.* READ: CONTROVERSY! Rohit Sharma saved as Bangladesh robbed in World Cup quarter-final*

Bangladesh would say that had they dismissed those batsmen, they may have had India for much lesser than 302. They now face a tall task to win the quarterfinal.


----------



## Indian Patriot

jaatram said:


> Aleem Dar was leg umpire, and leg umpire gives a no ball when it comes to height of the ball. English Ian Gould declared it a no ball after Pakistani Aleem Dar signaled it.



Leave it bhai, inki adat hai bak bak karne ki so karte rahenge.

I wonder how much the pakistanis will cry tomorrow when Australia posts a total of 400 against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Indian Patriot said:


> I wonder how much the pakistanis will cry tomorrow when Australia posts a total of 400 against them.




What makes you think English and Indians are Fair....they have a huge history of cheating, playing foul...creating false decisions and influencing un-necessary....cut the cheats out,,,England and India will only have half the victories they have now....thats is why England and India are not considered to be legitimate fair game players around world...

England and India are no true spirit of the game..if it was no one ever had complained against them.


----------



## jarves

AsianUnion said:


> Ashwin is a Choker.


Depends on what you are setting as a benchmark.

Pakistani kids can only dream to get to his level.


----------



## ashok321

All Pakistanis have "Hum kisi se kum nahi" syndrome ...

And particularly when India does something good on International platform.

They start with discrepancies, conspiracy theories, lies & end with hurling insults.



Mr.Nair said:


> When pakistan and bangladesh fail their match, then conspiracy theories will start, why is that !



"DNA"


----------



## Indian Patriot

AsianUnion said:


> What makes you think English and Indians are Fair....they have a huge history of cheating, playing foul...creating false decisions and influencing un-necessary....cut the cheats out,,,England and India will only have half the victories they have now....thats is why England and India are not considered to be legitimate fair game players around world...
> 
> England and India are no true spirit of the game..if it was no one ever had complained against them.



What about match fixing in pakistan? What about pakistani cricketers sent to jail and banned for life? What about the former coach of pakistan murdered during 2007 world cup? 

And who the hell are you to call others about games? Which game has pakistan excelled in Olympics or other international events?


----------



## Mr.Nair

*Tommarrow match is both way good for India.If Pakistan win, then India got compartively weaker team for Semi and if Austarlia win then pakistan is out of the cup.*


----------



## AsianLion

jarves said:


> Depends on what you are setting as a benchmark.
> 
> Pakistani kids can only dream to get to his level.




Depending on benchmark ...If Ashwin not a Choker so is Hafeez not a Choker....

Ashwin deserves a BAN.


----------



## jarves

AsianUnion said:


> Depending on benchmark ...If Ashwin not a Choker so is Hafeez not a Choker....
> 
> Ashwin deserves a BAN.


ROFL


----------



## AsianLion

Indian Patriot said:


> What about match fixing in pakistan? What about pakistani cricketers sent to jail and banned for life? What about the former coach of pakistan murdered during 2007 world cup?
> 
> And who the hell are you to call others about games? Which game has pakistan excelled in Olympics or other international events?




LoL Hockey you cheat, despite Pakistan beating India, Cricket you cheat despite Pakistan beating Indian with overall 72 Pak wins over 51 Indians...Indian cheat to win Quarter Final against Bangladesh....Indians cheat to influence ICC, and get thier favoured cheat Umpires like Ian Gould and Steve Davis...with black umpiring history...Indian cheat when they get all their matches in country while Pakistan has to travel to and fro from New Zealand and Australia...all the time.

Indians has the biggest booky mafia in Mumbai, is not this the case?

The only way India can win is by cheating !!!!

BIG 3 is a FAILURE..

ICC is Indian Cheat Council....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

AsianUnion said:


> LoL Hockey you cheat, despite Pakistan beating India, Cricket you cheat despite Pakistan beating Indian with overall 72 Pak wins over 51 Indians...Indian cheat to win Quarter Final against Bangladesh....Indians cheat to influence ICC, and get thier favoured cheat Umpires like Ian Gould and Steve Davis...with black umpiring history...Indian cheat when they get all their matches in country while Pakistan has to travel to and fro from New Zealand and Australia.
> 
> Indians has the biggest booky mafia in Mumbai, is not this the case?
> 
> The only way India can win is by cheating !!!!
> 
> ICC is Indian Cheat Council....



Look how powerful the India is in cricket like US as world police !


----------



## AsianLion

Mr.Nair said:


> Look how powerful the India is in cricket like US as world police !




So u admit, Cricket is no more Gentleman game....the true spirit of cricket is finished....Cricket is no more fair a game...thanks for admitting that all.

Time for Cricket playing nations to boycott cricket...

thanks....we all already know that.


----------



## ashok321

AsianUnion said:


> Indians has the biggest booky mafia in Mumbai, is not this the case?



And they all end up with Dawood the don of Karachi





> ICC is Indian Cheat Council....



Why is Pakistan still a signatory of such ICC then?
Why not get lost?


----------



## mehul sharma

AsianUnion said:


> So u admit, Cricket is no more Gentleman game....the true spirit of cricket is finished....Cricket is no more fair a game...thanks for admitting that all.
> 
> Time for Cricket playing nations to boycott cricket...
> 
> thanks....we all already know that.




start with you.World is already boycotting you should boycott world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

ashok321 said:


> And they all end up with Dawood the don of Karachi
> 
> Why is Pakistan still a signatory of such ICC then?
> Why not get lost?





Haha. thats how painful the truth is to you Indians. Indians know they have CORRUPTED the game of Cricket.


----------



## monitor




----------



## Mr.Nair

AsianUnion said:


> So u admit, Cricket is no more Gentleman game....the true spirit of cricket is finished....Cricket is no more fair a game...thanks for admitting that all.
> 
> Time for Cricket playing nations to boycott cricket...
> 
> thanks....we all already know that.



Time for pakistan to focus on football and they should not play tommarrow's match.


----------



## mehul sharma

AsianUnion said:


> LoL Hockey you cheat, despite Pakistan beating India, Cricket you cheat despite Pakistan beating Indian with overall 72 Pak wins over 51 Indians...Indian cheat to win Quarter Final against Bangladesh....Indians cheat to influence ICC, and get thier favoured cheat Umpires like Ian Gould and Steve Davis...with black umpiring history...Indian cheat when they get all their matches in country while Pakistan has to travel to and fro from New Zealand and Australia...all the time.
> 
> Indians has the biggest booky mafia in Mumbai, is not this the case?
> 
> The only way India can win is by cheating !!!!
> 
> BIG 3 is a FAILURE..
> 
> ICC is Indian Cheat Council....



If you are so sure of this then why watch cricket why bother commenting why bother participate.Boycott everything.Now after every loss or unexpected result you should not say this as you seem like burning inside

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

mehul sharma said:


> start with you.World is already boycotting you should boycott world




Boycotting on something FAIR and True thing is a Great Gesture and a Brave one....I am all for Boycotting if Pakistan is on the right side of things.....it doesn't matter for Pakistanis.

Who knows this could be Pakistan's Last World Cup show !!!


----------



## Great Sachin

AsianUnion said:


> Ashwin is a Choker.


true ...he choks other country to death


----------



## mehul sharma

AsianUnion said:


> Boycotting on something FAIR and True thing is a Great Gesture and a Brave one....I am all for Boycotting if Pakistan is on the right side of things.....it doesn't matter for Pakistanis.
> 
> Who knows this is Pakistan's Last world cup show !!!



we hope it too let PCB go bankrupt and cricket go on hunger strike as one thing that make Pakistan unite destroy


----------



## Great Sachin

I never knew ...Bangladesh is Boo hoo hoo desh


----------



## Mr.Nair

Afridi and misbah will retire very soon, i doubt the future of pakistani cricket team.The top one retiring in pakistan will eventually settle in india as a trainer for future indian cricket team.


----------



## rajnikant

Bangladesh se jaada inki jal rahi hai...bicharo ne socha ki hum QF se bahar honge to pdf par patakhe fodenge  but inhe kya pata tha ICC is Indian Cricket Council..  jao baccho so jao kal utarenge tumhari
ab to BCCI PCB b acquire karne wala hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

alpha q said:


> Haha, lungi utarne ke baad chupana toh padega hi


I don't understand barbarian, forum rules also require you to speak english not barbarian.


----------



## Srinivas

ashok321 said:


> My Question to Pakistanis:
> 
> NZ & Australia, both are richer than India.
> Why did not THEY buy the umpires, which were allegedly sold to Indians?



Typical whining mentality of these guys.

When they win matches, it is their talent. if they loose, the match is fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

*Outrage in Dhaka over no-ball, BCB to lodge appeal*




MOHAMMAD ISAM







BCB president Nazmul Hassan wasn't happy with Rohit Sharma's reprieve: "One wrong decision can make a huge difference. Legally what needs to be done, we will do it" © AFP


The BCB has said it will lodge an appeal against the umpiring decision in Thursday's match that let Rohit Sharma off the hook, and do whatever is legally necessary. The decision prompted an angry response in Bangladesh, with expressions of outrage from several quarters and an unusually sharp outburst from the ICC president AHM Mustafa Kamal, who said that it appeared as though the umpires had come to the game with an agenda.

Moments after Rohit was caught off a Rubel Hossain full-toss in the 40th over, umpires Aleem Dar and Ian Gould signaled no-ball but replays suggested that the ball was only waist-high when contact was made and on its way down. Bangladesh captain Mashrafe Mortaza talked to Dar briefly and later, in the post-match press conference, steered away from direct criticism of the umpires.

The battle was taken up by officials and former officials. "Naturally we will appeal against these decisions in our report," BCB president Nazmul Hassan said. "It won't change the result, unfortunately. One wrong decision can make a huge difference in a World Cup quarter-final. I have had discussions with the ICC president (Mustafa Kamal) as no one else among the senior (ICC) officials were here in Melbourne. Legally what needs to be done, we will do it."

Kamal, a planning minister in the current Bangladesh government and a former BCB president, was more strident. He told Bangladeshi TV reporters outside the MCG that the ICC should investigate the matter, and questioned whether the decisions were "deliberate or not". He however said he was speaking as a "fan" and not as the current ICC president.

"From what I have seen, the umpiring was very poor," Kamal said. "There was no quality in the umpiring. It seemed as if they had gone into the match with something in mind. I am speaking as a fan, not as the ICC president. Umpires may make mistakes. The ICC will see if this was done deliberately. Everything is on record. ICC has investigation and inquire the issue to see if there's anything to it."

Kamal said that the backlash about the umpiring would compel the ICC into seeking further information on the issue. He also said he believed that other teams like Australia and South Africa would react similarly if they were also victims of poor umpiring decisions.

"I am talking about the overall umpiring. I saw what all of you saw. Before I go to the next ICC board meeting, I can't speak on their behalf. We are an ICC member, right? So we can't talk like this against the ICC. They will review it. Everyone is speaking against the umpires so definitely the ICC will find out whether there was any wrongdoings."

The reaction was similarly strong back home in Bangladesh. In the Dhaka University area, an effigy was seen burning with protesters chanting the names of the two on-field umpires of the World Cup quarter-final. There were processions in some parts of Dhaka and, according to TV reports, in other parts of the country too.

Former Bangladesh batsman Athar Ali Khan wrote in his Facebook account of his distress at the no-ball decision, posting the following message: "Shocked & still cannot believe that the leg umpire called that a no-ball. Why no one is talking about this?"

Mohammad Isam is ESPNcricinfo's Bangladesh correspondent. @isam84


----------



## scholseys

This Dhawan bloke is one cheating scumbag, he should be lynched by Indians ones he gets back to India. But knowing Indians they will probably, you know, just like how rape has gone up in India after the BJP has come to power.



ashok321 said:


> View attachment 204530


There are 1 billion dhotis unfortunately, fan polls mean jack.


----------



## Lord ZeN

aazidane said:


> This Dhawan bloke is one cheating scumbag, he should be lynched by Indians ones he gets back to India. But knowing Indians they will probably, you know, just like how rape has gone up in India after the BJP has come to power.


You're smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## monitor

result could be different if umpires decisions were not wrong we played well throughout the tournament and our players have shown promise of better future


----------



## rajnikant

aazidane said:


> This Dhawan bloke is one cheating scumbag, he should be lynched by Indians ones he gets back to India. But knowing Indians they will probably, you know, just like how rape has gone up in India after the BJP has come to power.
> 
> 
> There are 1 billion dhotis unfortunately, fan polls mean jack.


We are far much better then lungees which allow Rapist rubel in their team.
Oh btw ask your team to go to your native place i.e. Bangladesh not Assam or WB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

rajnikant said:


>



Mashrafe freaked out after 35 th over !


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

rajnikant said:


> We are far much better then lungees which allow Rapist rubel in their team.
> Oh btw ask your team to go to your native place i.e. Bangladesh not Assam or WB


Indian Bengali muslims are not Bangladeshis, there are minor incidents of Hindus returning to Hindustand.


----------



## Anees



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

this is so true. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## scholseys

The rain saved Australia in the group stages, we would have butt fucked them with no lubrication, cheating Indians with paying the umpires are a different case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant

aazidane said:


> Indian Bengali muslims are not Bangladeshis, there are minor incidents of Hindus returning to Hindustand.


I was talking about Bangladeshis team, to not cross borders illegaly


----------



## scholseys

rajnikant said:


> I was talking about Bangladeshis team, to not cross borders illegaly


Bangladeshis do not go to the land of the infidels and rapists, its a myth. Hindus trying to pass the muslim bengalis as Bangladeshis...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant

in very first over umpires gave chance to these lungees.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Trisonics

aazidane said:


> The rain saved Australia in the group stages, we would have butt fucked them with no lubrication, cheating Indians with paying the umpires are a different case.


Yes of course there should be a reason.... its called INSECURITY. 
Like we care...patake jalaooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Don Badass

aazidane said:


> Bangladeshis do not go to the land of infidels and rapists, its a myth. Hindus trying to pass the muslim bengalis as Bangladeshis...



I really doubt that anybody would want to try to pass himself off as a bangladeshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

aazidane said:


> The rain saved Australia in the group stages, we would have butt fucked them with no lubrication, cheating Indians with paying the umpires are a different case.


My 5 years old kid also say that he can stop the car by one hand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rajnikant

aazidane said:


> Bangladeshis do not go to the land of infidels and rapists, its a myth. Hindus trying to pass the muslim bengalis as Bangladeshis...


Yea tomorrow you will say Bangla dint loose yesterday match never happened your team was not kicked out ...yea realty is always hard swallow but for BD it bitter too..
but please ask them once not to poll vault for IPL.


----------



## Great Sachin

I am loving it


----------



## kaku1

Where am I? On a crying thread? 

Defeat is defeat. you have to accept that. Try harder in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Sachin

aazidane said:


> Bangladeshis do not go to the land of the infidels and rapists, its a myth. Hindus trying to pass the muslim bengalis as Bangladeshis...


BD only ask rapist to bowl for them. you got rapist in your team

BD jalaile .......


----------



## JanjaWeed

AsianUnion said:


> *Outrage in Dhaka over no-ball, BCB to lodge appeal*
> 
> 
> 
> MOHAMMAD ISAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCB president Nazmul Hassan wasn't happy with Rohit Sharma's reprieve: "One wrong decision can make a huge difference. Legally what needs to be done, we will do it" © AFP
> 
> 
> The BCB has said it will lodge an appeal against the umpiring decision in Thursday's match that let Rohit Sharma off the hook, and do whatever is legally necessary. The decision prompted an angry response in Bangladesh, with expressions of outrage from several quarters and an unusually sharp outburst from the ICC president AHM Mustafa Kamal, who said that it appeared as though the umpires had come to the game with an agenda.
> 
> Moments after Rohit was caught off a Rubel Hossain full-toss in the 40th over, umpires Aleem Dar and Ian Gould signaled no-ball but replays suggested that the ball was only waist-high when contact was made and on its way down. Bangladesh captain Mashrafe Mortaza talked to Dar briefly and later, in the post-match press conference, steered away from direct criticism of the umpires.
> 
> The battle was taken up by officials and former officials. "Naturally we will appeal against these decisions in our report," BCB president Nazmul Hassan said. "It won't change the result, unfortunately. One wrong decision can make a huge difference in a World Cup quarter-final. I have had discussions with the ICC president (Mustafa Kamal) as no one else among the senior (ICC) officials were here in Melbourne. Legally what needs to be done, we will do it."
> 
> Kamal, a planning minister in the current Bangladesh government and a former BCB president, was more strident. He told Bangladeshi TV reporters outside the MCG that the ICC should investigate the matter, and questioned whether the decisions were "deliberate or not". He however said he was speaking as a "fan" and not as the current ICC president.
> 
> "From what I have seen, the umpiring was very poor," Kamal said. "There was no quality in the umpiring. It seemed as if they had gone into the match with something in mind. I am speaking as a fan, not as the ICC president. Umpires may make mistakes. The ICC will see if this was done deliberately. Everything is on record. ICC has investigation and inquire the issue to see if there's anything to it."
> 
> Kamal said that the backlash about the umpiring would compel the ICC into seeking further information on the issue. He also said he believed that other teams like Australia and South Africa would react similarly if they were also victims of poor umpiring decisions.
> 
> "I am talking about the overall umpiring. I saw what all of you saw. Before I go to the next ICC board meeting, I can't speak on their behalf. We are an ICC member, right? So we can't talk like this against the ICC. They will review it. Everyone is speaking against the umpires so definitely the ICC will find out whether there was any wrongdoings."
> 
> The reaction was similarly strong back home in Bangladesh. In the Dhaka University area, an effigy was seen burning with protesters chanting the names of the two on-field umpires of the World Cup quarter-final. There were processions in some parts of Dhaka and, according to TV reports, in other parts of the country too.
> 
> Former Bangladesh batsman Athar Ali Khan wrote in his Facebook account of his distress at the no-ball decision, posting the following message: "Shocked & still cannot believe that the leg umpire called that a no-ball. Why no one is talking about this?"
> 
> Mohammad Isam is ESPNcricinfo's Bangladesh correspondent. @isam84


Have they taken BCCI's permission to lodge complaint with ICC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Suspension, fine for Bangladesh captain Mashrafe Mortaza after team’s exit from World Cup - The Times of India


----------



## ZooZoo

monitor said:


> result could be different if umpires decisions were not wrong we played well throughout the tournament and our players have shown promise of better future




BD was lucky that Rohit was not out, Else dhoni would have came in 40th over, the score could have been 350...

Dhoni take slow start, but after 20 balls, he get the momentum... At any cost India would have surpassed 300...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue_Eyes

Yeah, India won!!  any one Give me highlight link please wanna watch it


----------



## monitor

ZooZoo said:


> BD was lucky that Rohit was not out, Else dhoni would have came in 40th over, the score could have been 350...
> 
> Dhoni take slow start, but after 20 balls, he get the momentum... At any cost India would have surpassed 300...



India was more lucky because they were playing with 14 player . win or loss is not matter matter is it seems Umpires wants to see India win the match


----------



## 45'22'

Blue_Eyes said:


> Yeah, India won!!  any one Give me highlight link please wanna watch it


Star Sports Cricket Matchcentre



monitor said:


> India was more lucky because they were playing with 14 player . win or loss is not matter matter is it seems Umpires wants to see India win the match


You didn't say this when BD qualified lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Rohit Sharma controversy...But the umpire who did it was none other than Aleem Dar....Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

monitor said:


> India was more lucky because they were playing with 14 player . win or loss is not matter matter is it seems Umpires wants to see India win the match


Painful...go to doctor unless problem in morning


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## protest

JanjaWeed said:


> Have they taken BCCI's permission to lodge complaint with ICC?



I don't understand all this fuss is about. It wasn't a close match anyways. Bangladesh was bowled out for 193.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

protest said:


> I don't understand all this fuss is about. It wasn't a close match anyways. Bangladesh was bowled out for 193.



And in the last 10 overs they scored 97 runs...


----------



## jaunty

There was only one wrong decision. Rohit Sharma should have been out. But he was already on 90+ at that point. With Raina in and Dhoni, Jadeja, Ashwin to come next, India would have scored at least 280 anyway. Bangladesh got into QF only because of a wrong decision by the umpires against England (Chris Jordan run out). Bangladeshis are just crybabies.


----------



## JanjaWeed

protest said:


> I don't understand all this fuss is about. It wasn't a close match anyways. Bangladesh was bowled out for 193.


Just being sore losers! That's all...


----------



## ashok321

*"Yes, umpire made a mistake. But that wouldn't have changed the end result" Ian Chappell & BrianLara on the Rohit Sharma decision*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hunter_hunted

Indian Patriot said:


> 1999 and 2003 WC says otherwise.



1999 Semi Final between Pak and NZ says that im right


----------



## Mike_Brando

aazidane said:


> This Dhawan bloke is one cheating scumbag, he should be lynched by Indians ones he gets back to India. But knowing Indians they will probably, you know, just like how rape has gone up in India after the BJP has come to power.
> 
> 
> There are 1 billion dhotis unfortunately, fan polls mean jack.


R e Lungi why are you becoming so over-reactive!!Man,accept the fact that your team is a minnow who doesn't even know how to play against a giant like India on the Knock out stage.You lungis were extremely lucky to secure a place in the Knock out stage.Frankly speaking,you guys didn't deserve it,it should have been England instead of you.Your team only won the match against England due to that poor umpiring decision involving Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

I still don't understand how a minnow & an underdog India can win from world champion Bangladesh...
Its beyond me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Great Sachin said:


> Do I need to answer you....your team already answered you



I don't know what you are trying to say to me?!
You had asserted that India didn't have much to lose against BD and I had countered that, on the contrary, it is BD which doesn't have much to lose.
Anyway, I am not surprised India won: A team with so many great batsmen was too much for BD. Enjoy your win. Anyone taking away from someone's hard work and victory is not a true sportsman--at least not a true cricket sportsman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fallstuff

Well India a nation of 1.3 billion finally found its niche.

Congratulation to India !!!


----------



## Tridibans

Клара said:


> We won!


When did you change your name ?


----------



## rajnikant

A.Rahman said:


> *Pakistan&#39;s first gay marriage prompts tribal death threats*
> (Updated at 2025 PST)
> PESHAWAR: Pakistani tribesmen have threatened to kill a gay couple who got married in a traditional ceremony, the first in the Islamic country, witnesses and a report said on Wednesday.
> 
> A 42-year-old Afghan refugee tied the knot with a local tribesman of 16 in snow-covered Tirah Valley, part of the remote Khyber tribal region which borders Afghanistan, they said.
> 
> Gay marriages are unheard of in Pakistan, where sodomy is legally punishable by death, but the tribal regions where security forces have recently been fighting Islamic militants are governed by
> their own laws.
> 
> "I witnessed the marriage in Tirah Valley three days ago," tribal elder Millat Khan told a foreign news agency by telephone. "When I came to know that it was a gay marriage I left the party without taking food."
> 
> A local Urdu-language newspaper said the elder man, named as Liaquat Ali, had fallen in love with a local boy called Markeen, "who is now his male bride".
> 
> It said that the boy&#39;s parents were poor and agreed giving their son&#39;s hand in marriage for 40,000 rupees (about 667 dollars). :yuk:
> 
> "The marriage was held amid usual pomp and show associated with a tribal wedding," it said.
> A tribal assembly, or jirga, in the remote area told the newlyweds on Wednesday to leave the area immediately or face death for "breaking all the religious and tribal values and ethics",
> according to Khan.
> 
> Malik Waris Khan, a prominent local politician and former federal minister, also confirmed the marriage had taken place. "I checked the report with people in Tirah Valley and they confirmed
> it," he told a foreign news agency.
> 
> Khyber faces Afghanistan&#39;s Tora Bora mountains, where US-led and Afghan forces are thought to have briefly trapped Al-Qaeda chief Osama bin Laden in late 2001 before he managed to escape.
> 
> 
> The News Internet Edition - English Newspaper of Pakistan


I tell u these BCCI bloke are so cruel...they bought pakistani umpire for match against bangladesh...ek teer se kitne nishane maare hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rajnikant

kaku1 said:


> Where am I? On a crying thread?
> 
> Defeat is defeat. you have to accept that. Try harder in 2019.


HARDER : ED


----------



## ashok321

Lolum lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zootinali

Great Sachin said:


> Suspension, fine for Bangladesh captain Mashrafe Mortaza after team’s exit from World Cup - The Times of India


 First defeat and now this fine , such insult

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

hunter_hunted said:


> 1999 Semi Final between Pak and NZ says that im right



Pakistan is NOT champion when it comes to defending. They have won and lost doing both. In fact 1999 WC final was a disaster, even worse than the defeat India faced in 2003.


----------



## AsianLion

DRUNKED UMPIRE, Rohit is out - wrong decision against Bangladesh by Ian Gould:


----------



## Indian Patriot

AsianUnion said:


> DRUNKED UMPIRE, Rohit is out - wrong decision against Bangladesh by Ian Gould:



Wait till tomorrow's match.


----------



## 45'22'

AsianUnion said:


> DRUNKED UMPIRE, Rohit is out - wrong decision against Bangladesh by Ian Gould:


Aleem Dar


----------



## AsianLion

45'22' said:


> Star Sports Cricket Matchcentre




This video is actually quite funny...Bengalis trolled ...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

AsianUnion said:


> This video is actually quite funny...Bengalis trolled ...lol


You should have seen the expression of Virat when Rubel got out 
Me and my colleagues in my office were laughing so hard ... we were literally rolling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anees

*Bangladesh member status in PDF ....*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hunter_hunted

Indian Patriot said:


> Pakistan is NOT champion when it comes to defending. They have won and lost doing both. In fact 1999 WC final was a disaster, even worse than the defeat India faced in 2003.



We are talking here about Defending in 1999 Final pakistan bated first but it went down badly as we all know .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

AsianUnion said:


> DRUNKED UMPIRE, Rohit is out - wrong decision against Bangladesh by Ian Gould:



Khuda ka khauf karo, you are accusing a pious Muslim umpire like Aleem Dar to be a drunkard. Allah tumhe maaf nahi karega. Shame

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

Dravid trolling Nasser Hussain.
Star Sports Cricket Matchcentre

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bangladesh ke sath bohat zulum aur na -insafi howi

The plan to cheat was quite planned 

Both cases the favor went to benefit the batsmen!!!!

1- Not allowing a 100% LBW plum center not to count when the ball was clearly going to hit wicket (Would have saved 40 
runs)

2- The No Ball Decision , out would have reduced another 50 runs from total 


So if we go with that flawed logic then we can consider Bangladesh would get similar calls and favours 

3 - No , high bouncer forced to be struck , we caught on boundary when all understanding states , a player cannot 
take catch with out not looking down as his foot clearly hit the pylon at which he throws the ball up in air like a kid 
hoping for a miracle call !!! and All Indian commentators also went silent they were not sure what to make of it 




3 Game Altering decisions !!!

4th equally missed decision was delay of game when Indian batsmen went off the field when there was hardly any rain and then they refused to come out to play hoping rain would continue forcing Bangladesh to play reduced over game


----------



## Viking 63

Bengalis are in habit of crying wolf in everything, yes Aleem Dar made a wrong call on full toss, that does not mean that its a conspiracy.
P.S I think the quality of umpairing has gone down lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Dravid trolling Nasser Hussain.
> Star Sports Cricket Matchcentre


Haha...top shout. Put Nasser in his place good & proper..& other stuck up English experts too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

jaatram said:


> Dravid trolling Nasser Hussain.
> Star Sports Cricket Matchcentre


Look at the devilish laugh of shane warne ... lol



AsianUnion said:


> This video is actually quite funny...Bengalis trolled ...lol


What bengals have to do with it.
He was trolling england.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alpha q

aazidane said:


> I don't understand barbarian, forum rules also require you to speak english not barbarian.


Well that was not for you lungi, Indians and Pakistanis could very well understand what I meant, no one can enjoy a cricket match without cursing in mother tongue, so go take a hike folding your lungi. Thanks



aazidane said:


> This Dhawan bloke is one cheating scumbag, he should be *lynched* by Indians ones he gets back to India. But knowing Indians they will probably, you know, just like how rape has gone up in India after the BJP has come to power.
> 
> 
> There are 1 billion dhotis unfortunately, fan polls mean jack.


So much so lynching in your mentality, why dont you try it once, go lynch your lungi team for not winning a single major cup in its pathetic history.


----------



## Great Sachin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alpha q

aazidane said:


> The rain saved Australia in the group stages, we would have butt fucked them with no lubrication, cheating Indians with paying the umpires are a different case.


Yeah rite, super lungi team with its super lungi supporter... Bangladesh is a minnow team check records, everytime umpires cant be wrong, making yourself sore loser...



monitor said:


> India was more lucky because they were playing with 14 player . win or loss is not matter matter is it seems Umpires wants to see India win the match


Yes, because no one wants a minnow team of boys riding on luck in semis...



Great Sachin said:


>


Find a crying cat instead... Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

alpha q said:


> Yeah rite, super lungi team with its super lungi supporter... Bangladesh is a minnow team check records, everytime umpires cant be wrong, making yourself sore loser...
> 
> 
> Yes, because no one wants a minnow team of boys riding on luck in semis...
> 
> 
> Find a crying cat instead... Lol


bhigi billi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

Inka ran.i rona kabhi nahi band hona

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

hunter_hunted said:


> We are talking here about Defending in 1999 Final pakistan bated first but it went down badly as we all know .



You defend a score when you bat first. Batting second is chasing a score.


----------



## hunter_hunted

Indian Patriot said:


> You defend a score when you bat first. Batting second is chasing a score.



I know


----------



## alpha q

Great Sachin said:


> bhigi billi


@aazidane plz send your pic to him ...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any links to the highlights?


----------



## Jayanta

Abingdonboy said:


> Any links to the highlights?



The ICC website has the shorter version of it....



LaBong said:


>


Epic...



Great Sachin said:


>



Bas karo bhai kitni bejti karega aur. Bacche ki jaan lene pe tule ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

